#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-21
<wulfgarpro> join #xscreensaver
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-22
<ianorlyn> hmm lubuntu packages team is subscribed to xscreensaver bugs not exactly sure this is that helpful
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-23
<Nairwolf> Hi gsilva, how are you ?
<Nairwolf> Do you still need the html parser for the lubuntu wiki ?
<Nairwolf> I know that I've said that I will do it since a loooooong time...
<Nairwolf> I have too much things to do until that.
<Nairwolf> I can start right now ;)
<ianorlyn> Nairwolf: understood completely
<Nairwolf> ianorlyn : sorry ?
<ianorlyn> too much things to do until that
<Nairwolf> ah ah ;)
<Nairwolf> Me, I have an excuse, I made some tourism in the US.
<Nairwolf> Okay, I stop to troll a serious channel
<phillw> hi krytarik
<krytarik> phillw: Ohai. :)
<phillw> r u testing beta 2?
<krytarik> Nope, limited hardware.
<phillw> ah, okay :)
<phillw> we'll have to second you to helping with wiki editing for new releases :D
<krytarik> Heh. :D
<phillw> Next one is a biggie... LTS :)
<wxl> hey folks, beta2 is out if you haven't noticed. we have some test cases that still need doing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/346/builds
<wxl> if you could all check/confirm all bugs, that would be great
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-24
<ianorlin> wolrd has respun
<phillw> wxl: can you mark all as ready (again :P )
<phillw> wxl: how is the release team progressing with a GO for beta 2?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I take it that those flavours using the 'old' format of release notes from ubuntu will no longer be able to use
<phillw> <<Include(WilyWerewolf/Beta2/CommonInfrastructure, , from="^##StartWilyReleaseBugs", to="##EndWilyReleaseBugs")>>
<phillw> ??
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I have no idea. This is ll new to me.
<phillw> okies... just trying to follow. I took the precaution of manually adding in 'core' bugs to our release note :)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: wiki uses # as comment
<flexiondotorg> ty
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-27
<ianorlin> info juffed unstable
<ianorlin> !info juffed unstable
<ubot93> juffed (source: juffed (0.8.1-1)): Lightweight Qt 4 text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1+b6 (unstable), package size 372 kB, installed size 1307 kB
<ianorlin> !info juffed
<ubot93> juffed (source: juffed): Lightweight Qt 4 text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1137-1ubuntu6 (wily), package size 468 kB, installed size 1657 kB
<phillw> hiyas ianorlin
<ianorlin> hmm I have some bugs in juffed which is in the repos and was thinking that it had things to be text editior for lxqt
<phillw> ianorlin: I'm not too sure who is co-ordinator of LXQt, but have suspicion. In the mean time, I know that Julien will never reply badly to a genuine request for information.
<ianorlin> ah yeah they aren't confirmed
<phillw> ianorlin: with 15.10 only on emergency bug fix mode, hopefully Julien can return to what will be available at 16.04 with LXQt as the LXDE one will be the LTS version.
<phillw> My quiet concern is that we will finally lose the CD size image.... But, we did keep it for a while :)
<hotarun> so if I want to test lubuntu with lxqt I should download the vivid image from http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/ ?
<hotarun> so i just played a game of 2048 on lubuntu-next good stuff
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-26
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Is the name persistent?
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I can make it persistent but atm no
<Unit193> Please do so.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: have a preference for the nick?
<Unit193> Not really, 'LubuntuManual' comes to mind.
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> Unit193: if y'all register it and gave it an ubuntu/bot/ cloak, I can set a nickserv password ;)
<Unit193> Sounds racy to me.
<tsimonq2> wxl: thought, take a look at this page: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/pending/
<tsimonq2> wxl: what archs do you see on there?
<wxl> yes?
<tsimonq2> wxl: PowerPC is one of them
<wxl> yeah i know
<wxl> powerpc has some action in the server world still
<tsimonq2> wxl: could be something to consider if we ever decide to drop PowerPC altogether
<wxl> totes
<tsimonq2> "grab a Xenial PowerPC daily image and install lubutnu-desktop"
<wxl> yeah well that's entirely possible with netboot too
<tsimonq2> wxl: you been following #ubuntu-release?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-27
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ubuntu Server images have a critical bug
<lynorian> tsimonq2, what?
<tsimonq2> wxl: which means it most likely affects us too
 * tsimonq2 throws bug 1627875 at lynorian 
<ubot93> bug 1624096 in shim (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1627875 yakkety: backport (or rebase to) fix eliminating a double-close in shim" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624096
<lynorian> alternate installs boot in uefi mode ?
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> yup
<lynorian> I thought you had to use desktop for lubuntu not that anything with uefi could not realistically easily run desktop images
<lynorian> well we don't have ia-32 builds or ia-64 but that hardware almost never sold well at all
<lynorian> tsimonq2, I am downloading amd64 alternate to check
<tsimonq2> lynorian: it's with virt-manager
<tsimonq2> To replicate, 'sudo apt-get install ovmf'. During the VM setup phase you must set 'Customize configuration before install', then change Firmware from BIOS to UEFI.
<lynorian> !info ovmf
<ubot93> ovmf (source: edk2): UEFI firmware for virtual machines. In component universe, is extra. Version 0~20160813.de74668f-1 (yakkety), package size 1010 kB, installed size 4130 kB
<lynorian> tsimonq2, ah that is why I could not get that working earlier thanks
<lynorian> tsimonq2, effects me too
<wxl> tsimonq2: can you send an email to lubuntu-devel to get the testing for alternate done/
<tsimonq2> I was just writing that
<tsimonq2> wxl: gmta
<wxl> you're the man
<tsimonq2> wxl: lubuntu-users too?
<wxl> tsimonq2: i usually keep devel to devel. release announcements everywhere tho
<wxl> tsimonq2: or if we need some urgent help
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> in which case i usually write something special to users
<tsimonq2> wxl: well we want to release tomorrow don't we?
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<wxl> release *announcements* not announcements so we can make the release happen XD
<tsimonq2> oh ok :P
<lynorian> ok I tested on xenial host and did not boot for alternate
<tsimonq2> O______________O
<wxl> so are alternates just going to be dead? :(
<wxl> or is this uefi only?
<tsimonq2> wxl: for UEFI
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> just UEFI
<lynorian> uefi only
<lynorian> in qemu
<wxl> i assume that uefi systems using legacy boot will be fine?
<tsimonq2> I've been working with the fine folks in #ubuntu-release ;)
<lynorian> they said worked on bare metal
<tsimonq2> correct wxl
<wxl> it DOESN'T work in VM but does on bare metal? that's bizarre!
<tsimonq2> wxl: it has to do with the emulation
<wxl> i assume this is only a problem with kvm?
<tsimonq2> yes correct yup yippety yeah
<wxl> weird.
<wxl> so this is d-i's fault or the new kernel's fault?
<tsimonq2> !info shim
<ubot93> Package shim does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> wxl: basically complicated firmware stuff that I have absolutely no clue about
<tsimonq2> wxl: cyphermox's fault :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: sent, look good to you?
<wxl> seems good
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> wxl: postponing Lubuntu Manual to 17.04
<tsimonq2> wxl: seems like the best choice atm
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok with you man?
<wxl> tsimonq2: yep
<tsimonq2> k
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.2)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.2)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.2)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been disabled
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been disabled
<tsimonq2> wxl: pingaringring, how do I find progress for the Alternate images?
<wxl> tsimonq2: did you look at the Testing page?
<wxl> tsimonq2: probably irrelevant tho as i don't see it actually rebuilding on the tracker
<tsimonq2> wxl: why wouldn't I want a G4?
<wxl> if you want to pay shipping, you can have it
<tsimonq2> hm what would shipping be?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> $10-20 prolly
<tsimonq2> how much does it weigh?
<wxl> i dunno a few pounds
<tsimonq2> doesn't help...
<wxl> are you willing to pay $10-20 for it?
<tsimonq2> yep, but I don't have more than 10 atm on my own
<wxl> well then i'll figure out the cost and yuou figure out how to get the extra if need be
<tsimonq2> I'm sure my parents would be willing to foot the rest :)
<tsimonq2> ok cool wxl
<tsimonq2> wxl: you need an address for the calculation?
<wxl> i have it somewhere in the archives
<tsimonq2> my address?
<wxl> i think so
<tsimonq2> k cool
<wxl> everyone test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.5)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.5)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.5)
<ahoneybun> I'd pay for it
<ahoneybun> Lol
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-28
<wxl> tsimonq2: 57% on this install. i'll check back later. i gotta go to a shin dig
<tsimonq2> cya wxl
<tsimonq2> wxl: got a chance to test all but one amd64
<tsimonq2> wxl: if it's not done in the morning I'll finish it
<lynorian> woot alternate 32 bit works in qemu kvm with bios
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing Yakkety Yak Dailies (Final Release starts 10 October) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing Yakkety Yak Dailies (Final Release starts ~6 October) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-29
<tsimonq2> !info sddm-theme-breeze
<ubot93> sddm-theme-breeze (source: plasma-workspace): Breeze SDDM theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.7.2-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 584 kB, installed size 831 kB
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: linux-wlan-ng (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.2.9+dfsg-5 => 0.2.9+dfsg-6] (lubuntu) (sync)
<tsimonq2> wxl: hey, ping, you around?
<wxl> tsimonq2: y
<tsimonq2> wxl: you see the notice early in the morning today?
<tsimonq2> 04:45:46 AM -queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: linux-wlan-ng (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.2.9+dfsg-5 => 0.2.9+dfsg-6] (lubuntu) (sync)
<wxl> ??
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-30
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: listening to the Ubuntu Podcast, your assumption is correct
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: 17.04 is our target
<tsimonq2> wxl: I need the Lubuntu List passwords again
<wxl> dude
<wxl> where did that file go i sent you?
<tsimonq2> what file?
<wxl> um
<wxl> dcc
<wxl> yesterday
<tsimonq2> OH that was actually supposed to be useful?
<wxl> 1552 DCC sent file attachment [679B] for tsimonq2 in 00:00:01 [0.66kB/s]
<tsimonq2> wxl: do I need to decrypt via GPG?
<wxl> yup
<tsimonq2> cool
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> hold your horses here
<wxl> you want the menus to show in the title window?
<wxl> oops
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-02
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: synaptic (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.83 => 0.83+nmu1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
<Morientes123> Hi, I am a Linux beginner user, can someone tell me please how to install the most minimalist lubuntu core, I am interested to use only firefox...
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-25
<lubot10> Leandro Ramos was added by: Leandro Ramos
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925) has been added
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot10> Leandro Ramos was removed by: Leandro Ramos
<lubot10> David was removed by: David
<lubot10> <Schyken> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_762.mp4
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
<lubot10> <AceHW> @Schyken, Every time, I expect tiny violin music, but it isn't there
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @David, 😢
<lubot10> <davidadinugroho> Hi, david is here
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> o/
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @davidadinugroho, Yes, he is 😉
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-26
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> (Sticker, 512x499) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_763.webp
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-27
<talktalk2017> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/09/25/ubucon-europe-2017/
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170927) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170927) has been added
<tsimonq2> JulienLavergnegi: Hey there :)
<tsimonq2> JulienLavergnegi: Are you on a vacation of some sort at the moment?
<JulienLavergnegi> Unfortunately no, busy at work and with others projects
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Ok
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-28
<acheronuk> I marked a lubuntu test case as a fail, due to bug #1706859
<ubot93> Bug 1706859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Auto-selected keyboard layout no longer matches chosen region on 'Where are you' page" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706859
<acheronuk> but as per discussion in #ubuntu-release, that should not not stop things being marked as ready when everything else is a 'go'
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> HELLO ACHERONUK!!
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<acheronuk> hello
 * acheronuk wonders is tsimonq2 ever sleeps nowadays
<acheronuk> *if
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> he does, only when I need him .__.
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Lol
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Go back to sleep! And dream about my branch merge proposal!
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> .____.
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: It almost feels like I sleep for a long period of time twice a week :P
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, But I'm at school :P
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> And? Sleep! I used to do it 😐
<lubot10> <acheronuk> must be a name for that sort of sleep pattern
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Yes. Mutt.
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Stress :P
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Like doggos, he sleeps 5 minutes every 30.
<lubot10> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, bi-somniac?
<lubot10> <acheronuk> bi-weekly-somniac
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Lol
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> That's a polyphasic sleep schedule
<lubot10> <acheronuk> I could not be bothered to look it up
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Lol
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Poly-what?
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Polyphasic Sleep Schedule
<lubot10> <acheronuk> anyone able to do the lubuntu test cases on your isos?
<lubot10> <acheronuk> -release are asking as they want to ship the beta soon
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> simon, do I need to prepare separated buttons for both downloads, next and "old"?
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yes please, but I'll want a disclaimer message on Next.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-29
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu Artful Aardvark Final Beta has been Released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-artful-aardvark-final-beta-has-been-released/
<lubot10> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, 💚💚💚😎😎😎💚💚💚
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Artful Aardvark Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-artful-aardvark-final-beta-has-been-released/ | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lubot10> <Schyken> Exciting indeed :D I'll be running Lubuntu Next on my laptop throughout the rest of its beta phase. :D
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> damn
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mpv/+bug/1720188
<lubot10> Luiz Cláudio was added by: Luiz Cláudio
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @Luiz Cláudio, Welcome!
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Oh jeez...
<lubot10> <Luiz Cláudio> Hello everyone, I am a user of Lubuntu and I am here to try to help in the distribution wherever possible.
<lubot10> greetings!
<lubot10> <Luiz Cláudio> @tsimonq2, Thank you Simon.
<lubot10> bashfulrobot was removed by: bashfulrobot
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @bashfulrobot, 😢
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_817.webp
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Oh, Simon, people from Instragram thanks us for actually keeping the 32bit image 😉
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> You see my tweet on behalf of Lubuntu that's been getting traction?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Go! Cook a 16bit / 8bit image for the forthcoming Atari machine! 😁
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, nope
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> URL
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, Or for the snes classic mini... :D
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Va!
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Si
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> I don't use social networks, you know that
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/913532513234096128
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> oh! The Lubuntu theme works fine on Ubuntu :)
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Yayyy!
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Looboontoo rules!
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, See how many retweets and likes?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> aye! ☺️
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-30
<Kamilion> *sigh* beta2 iso's got broken graphics in virtualbox for me.
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/xMeHb/e4c933e678.png
<Kamilion> recovers after a virtual console switch and back.
<Kamilion> internet connection's going nuts with disconnects; be back later.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-01
<Aeyesi> Hey guys, there are two serious typpo's in czech translation of pcmanfm, how can I correct those for 17.10 ?
<jonorozcoc> Is there a image for raspberry pi 3?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Not yet, but will have it very soon
<jonorozcoc> What's missing to complete it?
<Aeyesi> Guysss need to fix a typpo's in translation :/ how do I do it?
<Aeyesi> it is true that lubuntu for RPi3 would be pretty tho, but performance heavy i would think
<drkokandy> Aeyesi: you can report a bug against the package in launchpad, or upstream... if you see the errors in this code - https://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/pcmanfm.git;a=blob;f=po/cs.po;h=f1e291e66ddb32bf679980a2362d9d265f6b6ae8;hb=HEAD - it's still broken upstream
<drkokandy> http://pootle.lxde.org/ is the translation server, consider registering there to contribute
<Aeyesi> thanks :) I wouldn't mind but its there for like 3-4 main releases and still on eyes
<Aeyesi> no wonder, it seems it hasn't been touched since 2014
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @Aeyesi, PCManFM translation thing is here: https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/wiki/Translation
<lubot10> <drkokandy> was trying to find that, thanks
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @jonorozcoc, Well, that depends on them: https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Also remember, jonorozcoc, that there's a Pi3 image of the former LTS version 16.04.2, but we're waiting for the new release image
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @drkokandy, you're welcome, @drkokandy 🙂
<Aeyesi> Well... no wonder the pottle seems to be unusable as it cant find anything and doesn't show even a list, it shows only one thing at the same time
<Aeyesi> I gotta list thru
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> sorry, I can't really help you with that app translations, as it's an "external" thing
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> we (as in Ubuntu crew) only package it
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> it mostly depends on its dev
<Aeyesi> I do give up, I would literally throw pootle into /dev/null as its insane crap, the first typpo is "Tools" beign translated as "Násstroje" but should be "Nástroje", the other is "Filter..." translated as "Filttr..." but should be "Filtr..."
<Aeyesi> in czech translation
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> I saw flaws in other languages too. don't worry. it'll be corrected sooner or later. you can also report a bug using the command line "ubuntu-bug pcmanfm"
<Aeyesi> It COULD be easy if pootle search actually worked, and this typpo is there for more than 3 years so I doubt
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<Aeyesi> sorry but it really got on my nervers how incredibly dumb that thing is
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> I know
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> I've seen similar mistakes for Catalan language in other components. the lack of contributions and the .po system makes it difficult
<Aeyesi> impossible rather than difficult
<Aeyesi> giving up
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Hey, I have Ubuntu archive access and upstream LXQt commit access. If you can tell me if it's the GTK or Qt version, tell me exactly what's wrong, and give me a name to credit you by, I can take care of it.
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Feel free to get me a list
<Aeyesi> lubot10 it was the GTK one (current 17.04 not the LQ)
<Aeyesi> lubot10 the first typpo is "Tools" beign translated as "Násstroje" but should be "Nástroje", the other is "Filter..." translated as "Filttr..." but should be "Filtr..."
<Aeyesi> such typpo's can be easily verified using any dictionary by anyone and as a native speaker i can confirm ~
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: is that it?
<Aeyesi> mhmm yeah why u ask tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> I can get a fix out
<Aeyesi> cool <: I tried myself but I was honestly unable to convience the poot thing
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: What is a name I can credit you by?
<Aeyesi> Can u leave it anonymi?
<tsimonq2> Sure
<Aeyesi> Then do so please,
<Aeyesi> I wouldn't mind but those typpo's hurt eyes when anyone opens any folder :D
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Which language is this?
<Aeyesi> czech
<Aeyesi> cz / cs
<tsimonq2> Hm ok
<Aeyesi> Thanks tsimonq2 for the effort :)
<tsimonq2> You're welcome :)
<tsimonq2> Good eye!
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: If you want to stick around, let me just finalize some things and I'll have a package in a PPA for you to test within the hour
<Aeyesi> sweet :D
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Are you on amd64 or i386?
<Aeyesi> amd64
<tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, Im catalan, if i can help, but how? cause im not a techie :P
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Are you on 17.04 or 17.10?
<Aeyesi> 17.04
<tsimonq2> Ok
<Aeyesi> cuz *cough cough* intel *cough* drivers
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: So it looks like the only difference between the 17.04 and 17.10 packages are a security update in 17.04 that's since been fixed in 17.10, so there should be no problem with you pulling this fix from my PPA :)
<tsimonq2> heh :)
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Have you ever used Pootle?
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> Nope :( sorry
<Aeyesi> I am using the default installation without any extra PPA added to it
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, It's all good, otherwise I can get you started with LXQt translations
<Aeyesi> So it depends
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Perfect
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> I will try it, for sure
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Like I said, there *should* be no problems.
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Alright, I'll follow up with you after I get this pcmanfm fix uploaded :)
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> Ok!
<Aeyesi> sure thing
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Can you please make sure your system is fully updated?
<Aeyesi> sure thing
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Then can you please add ppa:tsimonq2/czech-translation-update to your system, update, and restart any instances of PCManFM to tell me if it's working?
<Aeyesi> allright
<tsimonq2> If it doesn't pull in an update to PCManFM right away, try again in ~ 5 minutes
<Aeyesi> yup yup let me just run thru apt update <:
<tsimonq2> Cool cool :)
<Aeyesi> update for pcmanfm... malware installed
<tsimonq2> ?
<Aeyesi> muhehe kidding :D
<tsimonq2> :D :P
<Aeyesi> its slowish HDD just
<tsimonq2> Ok
<Aeyesi> So I presume i need to log-out or rather reboot
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: nope
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: just need to restart PCManFM if you have it open
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, open it :D
<Aeyesi> in that case nothin
<Aeyesi> typpo's still there
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Can you please run this and get me the output? apt show pcmanfm | pastebinit
<Aeyesi> the package was here, i installed it but i would rather reboot
<Aeyesi> sure
<Aeyesi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25656142
<Aeyesi> the pcmanfm runs desktop if I am correct,
<Aeyesi> which I didnt restarted anyhow
<Aeyesi> (theres some crappy server running with players, so that why i didnt rebooted)
<tsimonq2> That's weird, it should have fixed it...
<Aeyesi> lets try reboot
<tsimonq2> ok
<Aeyesi> players gotta wait
<Aeyesi> its ok
<Aeyesi> <:
<tsimonq2> You mean it works? :P
<Aeyesi> yup its properly fixed
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Uploading to the archive then
<Aeyesi> The pcmanfm runs desktop which i didnt killed anyhow so thats why possibly
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<Aeyesi> thanks for time
<tsimonq2> Thanks for the fix, much appreciated Aeyesi :)
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Also
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Please remove the PPA from your system
<Aeyesi> sure thing
<tsimonq2> I'm going to delete it and I don't want to surprise you when it errors out on the next update :P
<Aeyesi> already removed it
<tsimonq2> Ok cool
<tsimonq2> Thanks Aeyesi!
<Aeyesi> np
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Ok, @Wolfenprey you around?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, Same. You have to report to that page. But anyway, translation team has taken care of it.
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf I can think of a lot of spots that can be translated :P
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<Aeyesi> so the 17.10 LXQT is soon having premiere huh
<Aeyesi> hehe, time passes quickly
<tsimonq2> Yeah :D
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Going to work right now, but reading
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Talk later then :)
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: fwiw it's now in 17.10, that update
<Aeyesi> sounds good
<tsimonq2> Like, the update has been released
<tsimonq2> :D
<Aeyesi> now we gotta make some nice DPI scaler
<Aeyesi> >: D
<tsimonq2> That's in LXQt ;)
<Aeyesi> cool
<Aeyesi> will it handle 4K?
<tsimonq2> Not in LXDE though :P
<tsimonq2> Aeyesi: Probably, idk for sure though
<Aeyesi> actually there is i think... if u create a config file
<Aeyesi> .xresource i think
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-24
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 Telegram icons are ready. I'll change the links page. BUT I'll need you to prepare a repo for me, to host all the Lubuntu graphics and shit
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Morning 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf [@tsimonq2 Telegram icons are ready. I'll change the links page. BUT I'll need yo …], Can do
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do Links first?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Aye 😬 I need the links
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1036721480124583936 ... https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/100663863206092354
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1036721480124583936 ... https://mastodon. …], @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Ta!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl on a quick break so can't give you much more than this now b …], what does CODENAME is in  ... git checkout ubuntu/CODENAME
<lubot> <acheronuk> on a basic level CODENAME would be cosmic or bionic etc. i.e. the release codename of the release you are packaging for. I think there extra suffixes in the repos like -proposed etc, so probaly needs claifying what exactly to use
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl @TheWendyPower I found upstream globalkeyshortcuts.conf  https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/blob/master/xdg/globalkeyshortcuts.conf It has 1-9 and 30 config, lubuntu xdg hast only 34. Where all the other come from (more than 50)
<wxl> good question, @HMollerCl -- i asked and they basically said "documentation is in wonderful cpp format"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja
<lubot> <HMollerCl> to avoid problems we should use position 100 in pur xdg
<wxl> @HMollerCl i haven't tested if that works.. does it?
<wxl> also wonder if stuff like 0 or -1 might work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, don't know. But I have a daili from aug14 that came with Super_L working out of the box.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [wow!!! I found a very nice feature that current versions doesn't support. The us …], look at this message from me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (does it work in irc)?
<wxl> @HMollerCl you think you could grab the relevant files from that daily? maybe compare the installed packages/??
<wxl> no..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl you think you could grab the relevant files from that daily? ma …], I've compared the ones I have in xsdg with the current sources, anda are the same.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The strange isues is that I have Super_L in position 64, but in xdg-Lubuntu is in postion 34.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe something checked it and change postion to avoid override.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [@wxl @TheWendyPower I found upstream globalkeyshortcuts.conf  https://github.com …], Awesome! I've found several scattered files that list global key config but none started d with 1. When I get back home I'll look them up.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [mmm, don't know. But I have a daili from aug14 that came with Super_L working ou …], There is something somewhere that is now overriding that setting. I guess it is time to dig and find where that override is happening somewhere between the global keys configurations and the main menu settings.
<wxl> strace may be a good way to do it
<wxl> so you can so `strace -o some-file-to-put-the-output /usr/bin/lxqt-panel` ........ but it may actually be lxqt-globalkeys we want to restart
<wxl> here's the output of me `cat`ing a file called `ld` https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HCfpyJZr5S/
<wxl> it's pretty simple
<wxl> if you look at the open/write/access lines they are the ones that involve working with files
<wxl> ls
<wxl> oops hahaha
<wxl> here's me using `pastebinit` on the same file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S5B7NHcVYM/
<wxl> and since pastebinit is python there's some python stuff that gets loaded
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> good question, @HMollerCl -- i asked and they basically said "documentatio …], agaida? XD
<wxl> you think?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No I think agaida think - documentation is in plain cpp format
<lubot> * tsimonq2 runs
<wxl> yeah sounds about right
<wxl> except he did say "wonderful"
<wxl> it seems he somehow maintains a sense of humor despite his sometimes inability to communicate effectively XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> (in english, to be fair; not sure if he also struggles with his native language)
<wxl> ((he probably still does)) XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We do love him dearly though :)
<wxl> well, i guess we have no other choice XD
<wxl> btw if ya'll like helping with bugs, make sure you're a member of the lubuntu packages team, as you'll get reports on new bugs. join here https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging
<wxl> why we don't call it the bug team is beyond me but whatever
<wxl> if you want a fun one to squash check this out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1782984
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM crashes frequently  on Lubuntu 18.04" [Undecided, Incomplete]
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> so you can so `strace -o some-file-to-put-the-output /usr/bin/lxqt-panel` …], So I've used strace and now I have to figure out what all of that means in that beautiful text file...
<wxl> @TheWendyPower if you `pastebinit` i can help
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl it keeps telling me I'm trying to send an empty doc, though terhe is text there. I won't let me pastebitit from the OG command.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower the `-o somefile` switch will give you the file. to send it through pastebinit you can `pastebinit -i somefile`
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> It was me again. 🤦‍♀️ I have the command in the wrong. Here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7zvV9k6Pt9/
<wxl> so it reads the home conf at 2441
<wxl> then it looks for /etc/xdg/lxqt/panel.conf which it doesn't find
<wxl> now this is strange because /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu should be part of the XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> But I see it in the folder.
<wxl> you do? i don't
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I need sleep... Read taht I couldn't find the path on line 2441
<wxl> does `echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS | grep Lubuntu` return anything? 
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Let me back track...
<wxl> (yes/no is sufficient)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Yes there is no panel.conf in /etc/xdg/lxqt but there is one at /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt ... My results from 'echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS | grep Lubuntu' is '/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu:/etc/xdg:/etc:/usr/share'
<wxl> let's do the same thing with lxqt-globalkeysd too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> if you want a fun one to squash check this out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ …], I have similar problems with pcmanfm in 18.04 it freezes regularly.
<wxl> @HMollerCl i'm surprised more people aren't complaining if it's so common
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Here is globalkeysd http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cx7cG7JFf9/
<wxl> 497: local
<wxl> oops wrong one
<wxl> 2338
<wxl> and that's it
<wxl> only looks at local
<wxl> so that may be the issue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl i'm surprised more people aren't complaining if it's so common], because it is as easy as restart pres Super_L+E again. That's easier than complaining
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In my case, I haven't complaing because it might be a VB or CIFS issue
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> so that may be the issue], Let me do a fresh install and run that again. On this install I have, as the user, changed that shortcut. I want to makes sure it reads the same from fresh.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Here is lxqt-panel from fresh install http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qkFBtyYpsc/
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Here is globalkeysd http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s5mvx82YwW/
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So on the lxqt-globalkeysd on 2337 it is stll accessing it from the file in the users home .config folder
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> '[Alt%2BF1.4] ... Comment=Show/hide main menu ... Enabled=true ... path=/panel/mainmenu/show_hide'
<wxl> ok this is a mess but i think i figured it out
<wxl> first, it needs to be in /etc/xdg/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf. it's hardcoded. 
<wxl> in fact https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/pull/60
<ubot93> Pull 60 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "WIP: move shortcuts config fom /etc/xdg/lxqt to /usr/share/lxqt" [Open]
<wxl> second, the one in $HOME can't exist if you want it to read from the other one
<wxl> third, the config file must be complete, it seems. it can't take partial overwrites
<wxl> and finally, lxqt-panel needs to be restarted after lxqt-globalkeysd in order for it to pick up on the changes
<wxl> totally freaking messy.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> That is a mess! How can I help???
<wxl> so i guess someone can add etc/xdg/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf using $HOME/.config/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf as a starting point to lubuntu-default-settings
<Wafficus> hey whats the best resource for learning C to helP out wxl
<Wafficus> exit
<wxl> C or C++?
<Wafficus> what do you program in?
<wxl> well all of the LXQt stuff is C++
<wxl> that's Qt
<wxl> i prefer Clojure but that's an unpopular opinion :)
<Wafficus> I gauged myself and realized i should just focus om one open source projevt at a time and realized that I would ratjer move Lubuntu forward since its an opportunity to program with real devs
<Wafficus> that Pybee project is nice but thedes no consistent feedback in their gitter channel
<Wafficus> sorry for typos. literally using weechat on termux on a train
<wxl> heheh np
<wxl> http://zetcode.com/gui/qt5/ is simple enough i think you could probably figure it out
<Wafficus> back
<wxl> http://zetcode.com/gui/qt5/ is simple enough i think you could probably figure it out
<wxl> https://github.com/voidrealms/Qt-Tutorials
<Wafficus> cool thanks
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> so i guess someone can add etc/xdg/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf using $HOM …], I seem to not have access to that repository. I was just trying to push the updates panel.conf that sets the default button width to 200px. It won't let me.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower what does `git remote -v` tell you?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> "fatal: Could not read from remote repository. ... Please make sure you have the correct access rights ... and the repository exists."
<wxl> uhh
<wxl> that looks like the kind of thing you'd get if you tried to push to it, but not `git remote -v`
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I could have missed a step...
<wxl> just for the time being, let's just do the `git remote -v`
<wxl> we'll figure out the rest from there
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> That gave me "fatal: unable to access 'https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/': The requested URL returned error: 403"
<wxl> really weird
<wxl> maybe we should start over :)
<wxl> first unless you're not already doing it use https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<wxl> there's some holes in the explanation but that should do the trick pretty well
<wxl> llike the ssh key is pretty essential
<wxl> it's a native package (lubuntu-default-settings) so you'll see the note about it below under exceptions
<wxl> basically got use git to get the code, make the changes, use dch to fix the changelog, git add the extra files (see git status if you forgot what changed) and arc diff to send it for review
<lyorian> git satus is so nice
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-25
<Wafficus> wxl: Hey there, downloading the .run file for that qt package
<Wafficus> http://download.qt.io/official_releases/qt/5.11/5.11.2/
<Wafficus> the guide calls for a .tar file though, not sure why cause they don't have any listed for the Linux section
<wxl> they probably switched
<wxl> tars are compressed files.. so are 7zs
<Wafficus> ah true
<Wafficus> 7zs i'm familiar with cause of 7zip
<Wafficus> cool, so .run works like a Windows .exe right?
<Wafficus> just double click and i'll be good?
<Wafficus> or rather
<Wafficus> where should I store that said program. Like in Linux, where should I store the programs I want to install if I do this method?
<Wafficus> in the /bin folder right?
<wxl> start by downloading it
<wxl> then you can inspect it
<Wafficus> yep almost done downloading
<Wafficus> btw, should I also download MySQL?
<Wafficus> do you do that with qt for this type of work? I ask cause the guide is asking to also possibly install ibmysqld-dev 
<Wafficus> libmysqld-dev 
<wxl> not sure why
<Wafficus> so I got that .run file
<Wafficus> I tried double clicking it, and its asking which program to use to run it
<wxl> run `file /path/to/file`
<Wafficus> ah so if its on my desktop:
<Wafficus> run (.run file) /home/sbpc/Desktop/(.runfile)
<wxl> um
<wxl> no
<wxl> 1. open a terminal
<wxl> 2. type this:
<wxl>    file $HOME/Desktop/*.run
<wxl> 3. hit enter
<Wafficus> ibmysqld-dev 
<Wafficus> sbpc@sbpc:~/Desktop$ file qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.11.2.run 
<Wafficus> qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.11.2.run: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (GNU/Linux), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, BuildID[sha1]=75f78826207d25aa58a59ccef21ff54d1fe388b0, not stripped
<Wafficus> y
<wxl> right
<wxl> so that tells you the answer to your question
<wxl> it's an executable/binary/compiled file
<wxl> it's not a shell script, so it's not quite as easy to see what it's doing
<wxl> but suffice it to say all you need to do is execute it
<Wafficus> ah so, basically
<wxl> you should just be able to do the following in terminal:
<wxl> /path/to/file
<wxl> or in your case:
<wxl> $HOME/Desktop/qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.11.2.run
<wxl> or if you're already in $HOME/Desktop:
<wxl> ./qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.11.2.run
<Wafficus> it said command not found
<Wafficus> and i'm in the same directory
<Wafficus> weird
<wxl> qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.11.2.run WILL NOT work
<wxl> ./qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.11.2.run WILL work
<wxl> note the difference
<Wafficus> sbpc@sbpc:~/Desktop$ file qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.11.2.run 
<Wafficus> qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.11.2.run: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (GNU/Linux), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, BuildID[sha1]=75f78826207d25aa58a59ccef21ff54d1fe388b0, not stripped
<Wafficus> wrong paste
<Wafficus> sorry
<Wafficus> sbpc@sbpc:~/Desktop$ sudo ./qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.11.2.run
<Wafficus> [sudo] password for sbpc: 
<Wafficus> sudo: ./qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.11.2.run: command not found
<wxl> well maybe that's not the name of the file?
<Wafficus> whats weird is that it won't even do the autocompleter with the tab character
<Wafficus> like normally with some files you can just type "qt-open" and hit tab and it'll autocompleter
<Wafficus> *autocompleter
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> When you atre typing out a file path you can hit tab and it will complete the directory that starts with what you are typing. It makes things go faster too.
<Wafficus> yup, I know that
<Wafficus> that's what's weird about this
<wxl> what if you don't sudo?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Does ls show the file? Thre is always copy past ;)
<Wafficus> it says permission denied
<wxl> try `chmod +x /path/to/file`
<Wafficus> yeah I tried that too
<Wafficus> still won't run the command
<wxl> try using the full path. i don't know. that's insane
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> wxl there has been a lot of that lately...
<wxl> i can tell you if there's no +x on the file, you will get permission denied from a normal user and command not found from a sudo
<wxl> chmod +x fixes both
<Wafficus> should i leave this terminal and restart a new one?
<wxl> nope
<Wafficus> I just have tmux running ontop of cool-retro-term
<Wafficus> I tried with LxTerminal too though, still no dice
<Wafficus> maybe I should just create an alias to the existing qt I installed via the package manager?
<wxl> this is not a terminal problem
<Wafficus> I know its in some weird program directory
<Wafficus> hold on
<Wafficus> I found the .tar file in the "single" directory on that download page
<Wafficus> i'll try following the guide with the .tar file instead
<Wafficus> .7z file I mean
<wxl> yeah i don't know. if you can't execute files, that's a more fundamental problem
<Wafficus> don't get me wrong, I wanna learn
<Wafficus> oh wait, you mean my system right?
<wxl> yeah
<Wafficus> it is an old laptop running Lubuntu I guess
<wxl> you should EASILY be able to do the execution as discussed above
<wxl> nothing to do with age or any other factor should really have any impact
<Wafficus> gotcha
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-26
<Wafficus> sbpc@sbpc:~/Desktop$ tar -xzvf qt-everywhere-src-5.11.2.tar.xz
<Wafficus> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Wafficus> tar: Child returned status 1
<Wafficus> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Wafficus> that's the error i'm getting now, though the guide says to do this
<Wafficus> http://zetcode.com/gui/qt5/introduction/
<Wafficus> trying to just open this up in nautilus at this point since the command line route isn't working, just wanna unzip the damn thing
<lyorian> is there a reason qt5-style-plugin-plastique is in not on the seed for the beta is was on and seems to have fallen off with no discussion?
<wxl> lyorian: i don't know why it disappeared if it did. what i do know is one day i popped up the daily to find it using windows and no one liked it. so we all put our heads together and came up with something different.. though it hasn't gone into the dailies yet
<wxl> Wafficus: maybe try the videos instead? :/
<Wafficus> got it unzipped
<Wafficus> yeah I'll try that
<Wafficus> I'm trying their official installation method
<Wafficus> working so far tbh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> lyorian: i don't know why it disappeared if it did. what i do know is one …], OHHHHHHHHHHHH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> WAIT A MINUTE.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Someone just throw me a screenshot of the Qt theme selection under LXQt real quick.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (So, under the Openbox settings I believe.)
<lyorian> I just installed plastique so sorry on my vm and this one is a bit far from the stock install
<lyorian> wait I have another vm handy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If that darn thing is bare, there's a reason it defaulted back to that freaking Windows theme. If it isn't bare, then, well WTF O_O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes please lynorian, the new VM :)
<lyorian> https://imgur.com/a/T4vaJyD is a vm from a few days ago
<lubot> * tsimonq2 throws a shoe at wxl
<wxl> don't look at me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think we have a common problem here boss.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wanna hunt down infinity who knows Perl better than both of us to look at that darn seed issue, which could be tasksel?
<wxl> well as far as this issue is concerned, it's going to be moot if we get the changes Hans and Wendy did
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It needs to be a release blocker; it may be too late though for a Beta blocker though.
<wxl> but also i've tried several times to poke people and haven't got a sufficient response
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ugh.
<wxl> and i don't know enough about it *at all* to even ask the right questions
<lubot> <tsimonq2> K I gotchu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sec.
<lyorian> https://imgur.com/a/T4vaJyD
<Wafficus_> hey guys, what's GNOME MPV known as in console?
<Wafficus_> random question but I'm trying to force Ranger to use GNOME MPV for all .mp4 files
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Done, and please go save my awful awful English. :)
<wxl> good enough
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 what will be the set Qt Style, Fusion?
<wxl> that's what Hans submitted
<wxl> just need him to add his changelog
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uh, should be Breeze. :)
<lyorian> breeze was not on my screenshot 
<wxl> naw we had a whole big discussion about that for days
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Well, I'm getting ready to start screen shots and wanted to double check. So I need to install breeze before doing screen shots...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When was that? XD
<wxl> while you were dying i think :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Breeze looks more consistent, what were the points against it? (I don't want to just come and crap all over the discussion, but a tl;dr would be cool)
<wxl> i honestly don't care too much about how things look. i know what looks horrible (windows theme, for example) but between good and gooder? meh
<wxl> i'd ask @HMollerCl
<wxl> in fact you might want to ask him on that merge
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I know I saw @tsimonq2 mention breeze dark today.
<wxl> yeah well we never had it set to breeze dark, ever, so that might be a thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [I know I saw @tsimonq2 mention breeze dark today.], Oh, because I confused it with Papirus I think.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So the Qt Style should = breeze not Fusion or breeze dark
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Breeze
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> That is what I'll screen shot then!
<wxl> i think that much of hans' work was based off of the notion of using fusion
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's talk to him
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Well with Breeze not being installed, I'm sure that is part of it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't really care buuut :)
<wxl> i don't care at all
<wxl> i don't like ugly
<wxl> and that's about it
<wxl> gorgeous is not a requirement
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Breeze looks good, as does Fusion. Breeze is a bit rounder on the edges. Anything looks better than Windows!!!
<wxl> ANYTHING
<wxl> we could actually start using fusion now since it's not problematic seed wise :/
<wxl> around here was the beginning of the discussion https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/09/07/%23lubuntu-devel.html
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Photo, 611x496) https://i.imgur.com/Mne21iO.jpg
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Photo, 611x496) https://i.imgur.com/0kpHjFg.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Again, I'm a fan of Breeze, but if @HMollerCl has a good argument for Fusion I'm all ears.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Same with @VikingRedwolf, who I have no doubt had this argument with before once upon a time.
<lyorian> breeze or fusion are ok I just think windows looks bad and definetly don't bring back the blackberry themes that were broken
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi, let me open my PC to see way we don't chose breeze
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I remember that @VikingRedwolf said dark titlebar and light window
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And that there were some themes that messes everything (in August dailies)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The other option that is good is to use gtk2 theme. That mimics the chosen gtk theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 675x495) https://i.imgur.com/A8nEvqi.jpg Ok, this is the Breeze I have, it's completely dark, and we decided that titlbar should be dark but window light
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Do you have another Breeze?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm I do.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's weird 🤔
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl The Breeze I have is light. See above. I'll reboot with it set to breeze just to make sure.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower, wxl, @VikingRedwolf: Thoughts on making the bird wallpaper the default for this release? It just looks soooooo good.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will run anothe daily (this one is from august)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I will run anothe daily (this one is from august)], Ack :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [I will run anothe daily (this one is from august)], I'm using the 2018/09/25 daily.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [@TheWendyPower, wxl, @VikingRedwolf: Thoughts on making the bird wallpaper the d …], I haven't looked at the wallpapers. I'll do that after dinner.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [I haven't looked at the wallpapers. I'll do that after dinner.], Thanks! Enjoy your dinner 😁
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (New chat photo, 640x640) https://i.imgur.com/0nxniDM.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LENNY CUTTLEFISH!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The other daily one I have is from 22sept and it only has Windows and Fusion. Will install Breeze and let you know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [The other daily one I have is from 22sept and it only has Windows and Fusion. Wi …], Wrong channel :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Er
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right channel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehe, my bad :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jeje
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, the Breeze I got inow s light
<lubot> <HMollerCl> personally find that dropbox are too big
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and buttons
<wxl[m]> I like the bird
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Qt Curve is also nice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In qterminal, I don't see difference between windows, Qt Curve and Breeze.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm that's weird, I will logout and see if it change
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, now changes. Breeze gives more space Fusion is more "compact"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, what did I do, do the changelog with fusion and then change it we decide different? Or put breeze? or wait?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm still leaning towards Breeze all the way but what do you think wxl?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> 7. `dch -i` -- this should open your editor with debian/changelog in it wi …], why 1.14? that's for lubuntu-default-settings and/or lubuntu-artwork ???
<lyorian> I like the bird wallpaper
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> that sort of thing is something nearly anyone can do, even if it's just do …], @wxl @tsimonq2 I took a stab at this. It may be a little rough and could probably use some more meat. I'll need some guidance on where to go from here if you still need it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Hitting the hay for a few, give me an at and I will look for it in the morning.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [@wxl @tsimonq2 I took a stab at this. It may be a little rough and could probabl …], Awesome!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+upload/19032093/+files/tasksel_3.34ubuntu12_source.changes in Cosmic UNAPPROVED
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Awesome!], Noob corner here. What do I need to do to get my MD in a place where you can get at it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Noob corner here. What do I need to do to get my MD in a place where you can get …], Just put it in a plaintext file called e.g. SOMETHING.md and send it to me privately as an attachment.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will do that shortly. Thanks.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 I didn't see any bird wallpaper.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [@tsimonq2 I didn't see any bird wallpaper.], Look closer 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's in the same directory as the default one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try changing the wallpaper on the daily.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'll check again, all I saw was the default.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/src/usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/1804-lubuntu-default-wallpaper-h.png;768d46045279f5c1827c22a13e53e54afe475e89?as=image
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Raw link: https://phab.lubuntu.me/file/data/up6iy6lmxngzksmk4ejn/PHID-FILE-bka2bt46od2aczn6sdhm/1804-lubuntu-default-wallpaper-h.png
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I love that wallpaper
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I remember that actually Breeze is the last dailies I installed (until 22sept) But it doesn't apply because it is not installed
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> It is a cool wallpaper. It looks a bit funny used as my 3 screens break it up.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/lxqt.conf$12
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [It is a cool wallpaper. It looks a bit funny used as my 3 screens break it up.], You should use my script to solve it. I'm not in my computer now, but you can search it in launchpad under stitchWP
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Under hmollercl
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> That looks much better! Thank you @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 👍
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Currently it only works for stretch and fit though
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And there is no way to put different wallpapers for each screen
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> It works just fine. More than one wallpaper is nice, but not a must.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 614x440) https://i.imgur.com/neJTzEJ.jpg @tsimonq2 @TheWendyPower @wxl I just booted with yesterdays daily and Breeze Theme is not present (only Windows and Fusion). That's why it fallback to Windows (xdg lxqt.conf has Breeze).
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what should I do? I'm waiting your decision to do the changelog
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I had to install Breeze yesterday to try it out. I would liek to get this nailed down, as I don't want to do any of the screenshots until I know for sure what all those settings are going to be.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I did do a arc diff for the task bar buttons this morning. Once that is done I'll work on the changes to globalkeys.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], The problem is actually ours. Please propose a diff to https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu adding the Breeze theme before the Breeze Cursor theme in `desktop` and in settings + the changelog entry, make Breeze the default.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [I did do a arc diff for the task bar buttons this morning. Once that is done I'l …], Please get wxl to look it over as well but conceptually it looks good to me.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Will do, thanks @tsimonq2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, so I will revert my change to Fusion, leaving Breeze.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [The problem is actually ours. Please propose a diff to https://git.launchpad.net …], this is git not phab?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [this is git not phab?], Launchpad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED59d429fea199: Add mising Task headers to live seed.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED59d429fea199
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9 => 1.10] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED541e7744933d: Revert "Add xfsprogs to provide XFS support in Calamares."] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED541e7744933d
<wxl> @HMollerCl you do need a changelog, as aforementioned. if you revert Fusion that's ok, but i think leave it is fine, too. we have to make sure that we have the breeze package in the seed and i'm not sure @tsimonq2 did that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will do he changelog with fusion, the if breeze is tehre we can change
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Adam fixed xfsprogs, go buy him many beers :)
<wxl> i saw
<wxl> and it looks like the fix is dead simple
<wxl> so the reversion of xfsprogs was necessary because some other package provides it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl you told me that the chnagelog entry should be 1.14. How yo now that? Tha is for lububuntu default settings and/or lubuntu-artwork ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> as i see in artwork should be 1.8
<wxl> uh
<wxl> @HMollerCl link me to that MR please?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> MR?
<wxl> merge request
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/lubuntu-artwork/+git/lubuntu-artwork/+ref/ubuntu/cosmic
<wxl> that's not the one i commented on
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will do the other
<wxl> my *personal* feeling is that lubuntu-artwork should be for artistic assets and lubuntu-default-settings should include visual/aesthetic preferences for the DE
<wxl> so i'd propose that first one over the lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> heck, add it to this one
<wxl> i guess my "personal feeling" is consistent with the way we do things. list of files in lubuntu-artwork does not include any configurations https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/all/lubuntu-artwork/filelist
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In lubuntu artwork I was adding the border to the theme.
<wxl> oh! right, yeah that makes sense
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway after the dch -i what should I do?
<wxl> fill in the little bullet points, e.g.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> git add what?
<wxl>  * I changed this thing.
<wxl>  * I changed that thing, etc.
<wxl> git add the files that changes
<wxl> you can see git status to get a feel for things
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> git add the files that changes], but I already added those, for proposal
<wxl> if you didn't add any extra files (such as you might when pulling source, etc.), you could `git add -A`
<wxl> right and those have already been committed
<wxl> so assumedly this would only be the changelog, so `git add debian/changelog` should do the trick
<wxl> i'm not sure if you reverted the Fusion
<wxl> if you did, you'd want to add that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> so the reversion of xfsprogs was necessary because some other package prov …], Ish, yeah.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, that was the one i was searching
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so what about the pulse/bt module?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl ok, it's pushed with changelog https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/lubuntu-default-settings/+git/lubuntu-default-settings/+merge/355516
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe teh artwork is better I do it on phab? I can add the thicker border to.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: so what about the pulse/bt module?], In the recent seed update.
<wxl> a quick comment about version numbers (feel free to add something like this to the tutorial, as it's helpful): check the changelog in the repository and the one in the actual achive on launchpad (with duckduckgo: !upkg source-package-name). if they match, use the next one. if phab is higher, don't add a new entry but add to it (dch -a). be careful to look out for anything in proposed on the archive. 
<wxl> you won't see it available in the repos normally or in isos, but it's coming soon.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEd5556f177d3a: DSC file for 1.10] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEd5556f177d3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEe5ef6564e63a: Import patches-unapplied version 1.10 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEe5ef6564e63a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEd66edfdb089b: Import patches-applied version 1.10 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEd66edfdb089b
<wxl> one other thing: native packages kind of go like you would normally think (1.2, 1.3, 1.4, etc.) but normally you would expect there to be ubuntu patch changes so you'd see something like 1.2-0ubuntu1, 1.2-0ubuntu2, 1.2-0ubuntu3, etc.
<wxl> @HMollerCl do you actually have <<<<<<< debian/changelog in your debian/changelog?
<wxl> @HMollerCl i think using phab is ALWAYS easier, personally
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the question about the pulse/bt module is whether or not we need to specify it, as it may just come along with bluedevil. any way to figure that out?
<wxl> also big ups to @kc2bez for the writing. did that get put up somewhere?
<wxl> and can someone do me a favor and ping the lubuntu-devel list for testers for the iso images we plan to release tomorrow? 
 * wxl bites fingernails... wait.. no fingernails left
<wxl> @HMollerCl oh and all that talk about version numbers: yes, lubuntu-artwork would be 1.8
<wxl> OH
<wxl> and if anyone is doing that lubuntu-devel post (please) please make a note that we need i386 testers. if we don't have sufficient i386 testers all throughout this cycle, we'll likely drop the architecture
<wxl> @TheWendyPower i think we still plan on taking that annoying MR from launchpad and doing it on phab, right?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use] SBanya (Samuel Banya) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1496
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use] SBanya (Samuel Banya) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1497
<wxl> i'm kind of drowning at work here so if someone wants to do that announcement ASAP i'll be your BFF
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: the question about the pulse/bt module is whether or not we nee …], aptitude? XD
<wxl> um no thanks. that stuff is contagious
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [maybe teh artwork is better I do it on phab? I can add the thicker border to.], That would be great!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower i think we still plan on taking that annoying MR from launc …], MR?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey wxl, you know we can use an entirely Phab workflow but still use LP on the backend as long as the remotes are set up correctly in the local copies, riiight? :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl do you actually have <<<<<<< debian/changelog in your debian/ch …], yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I push it, you can see here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://git.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/lubuntu-default-settings/commit/?id=cab14f0da31e0d0fc9fbf586115ed45f0937c875
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I added changelog of lubuntu artwork also
<wxl> @TheWendyPower Merge Request.. Launchpad language
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yes i know but i'd consider that a slightly more advanced thing
<wxl> @HMollerCl you don't want those. remove them.
<wxl> tbh i'm not sure how they got there. that's weird.
 * wxl drinks nitro cold brew
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> We were having a heck of a lot of problems with the merge request. This morning I submitted the changes through arc diff.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: yes i know but i'd consider that a slightly more advanced thing], Bah, you'd consider just doing `arc diff` more complex than dealing with *gasp* Launchpad?
<lyorian> why is this on the tracker for cosmic? bug 1794440
<ubot93> Bug 1794440 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Crash with vte-0.54 when closing a tab with the X button" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794440
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As long as the remote locally matches what a remote says in Phab it should DTRT.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> If that is good then I'll do are commit.
<wxl> YOU RULE WENDY
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lyorian [<lyorian> why is this on the tracker for cosmic? bug 1794440], Not on our list, we're free from lxterminal.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: no i mean setting up the remotes
<wxl> lyorian: i asked jbicha who's the one that reported it. haven't heard
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm actually curious to see what happens to a system when upgraded from stock 18.04 to 18.10... Has anyone actually tested that yet? XD
<wxl> um
<wxl> yeah that needs to be done before release
<wxl> and we need docs/etc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: no i mean setting up the remotes], As long as the initial clone is correct, people don't need to mess around with it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> also big ups to @kc2bez for the writing. did that get put up somewhere?], Thanks. It likely needs some edits. I sent it to @tsimonq2 via telegram this morning.
<wxl> i'll take your word for it tsimonq2 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So about what Dan just sent me XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't view it on mobile and ENOENERGY
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sooo just send it here please @kc2bez? :))
<wxl> like pastebinit
<wxl> BTW i'm not sure everyone understands system call errors XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> System calls are sort of easy to interpret with me XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> E is error, W is warning, I is info, etc. and then the rest is in all caps.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So e.g. ENOCOMPUTER means I need a computer to do that, heh
<lyorian> hmmm also wierd on the tracker why is i386 925.1 and the amd64 925
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because i386 is freaking weird and we're going to get a respin anyway because Desktop decided we need to do a last minute Mesa respin.
<lyorian> ok
<wxl> re: that lxterminal bug, removed iso-testing tag with a note and deleted the result on the tracker
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Love you long time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Your "pastebinit" wxl XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/TI6FNnhp/file_4148.md
<lubot> <kc2bez> or https://pastebin.com/MpSuPKry
<wxl> k
<wxl> hopefully i have a sufficient development environment here
<wxl> um
<wxl> what kicks it off on the blog? is this in the yaml?
<wxl> like i can toggle something?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's complicated XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For now just put the YAML file in the right dir
<wxl> i was thinking i'd put it in there and then mess with it later
<wxl> so i guess i'll just not add the yaml for now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl you don't want those. remove them.], what Is what I don't want?
<wxl> @HMollerCl the lines with debian/changelog and angle brackets
<wxl> @kc2bez you into doing that announcement for testers to the mailing list?
<lubot> <kc2bez> If it can wait until I get home from work. I get home about 6 PM eastern.
<wxl> @kc2bez well so far i'm having a monday, so that may work, but asap is ideal
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl the lines with debian/changelog and angle brackets], sorry, I don't understan if changelog file change, they go with the commit and push.
<wxl> @HMollerCl well note none of the other files have that same problem
<wxl> oh nevermind actually
<wxl> i guess that is some weird thing
<wxl> OH
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez well so far i'm having a monday, so that may work, but asap is ide …], I will try but if someone can get to it before me feel free.
<wxl> i see the problem
<wxl> there's a 1.11 in the upstream. you need to pull in those changes
<wxl> look here https://git.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/lubuntu-default-settings/tree/debian/changelog
<wxl> versus here https://git.launchpad.net/lubuntu-default-settings/tree/debian/changelog?h=ubuntu/cosmic
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], eeww
<wxl> i think i see the problem
<wxl> you were working off the wrong branch
<wxl> :(
<wxl> so maybe just start over and do this in phab the right way......... unless you want to do some hacking (going to the right branch, modifying your diff until you can apply it)
<wxl> the other thing you MIGHT be able to do is to copy over the debian/changelog from the right branch wholesale and then edit it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will do it in phab
<wxl> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will erease lubuntu-artwork and lubuntu-default-settings from my launchpad to avoid mistakes
<wxl> sounds good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Dude, juct create a sane looking announcement directory like any other and drop Dan's post under there as "post.md" :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is lubuntu-artwork in phabricator?
<wxl> yep, rART
<lubot> <HMollerCl> phabricator-ssh-exec: This repository ("lubuntu-artwork") is not available over SSH.
<wxl> what exactly are you trying to do?
<wxl> the command
<lubot> <HMollerCl> git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-artwork.git
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the same I did with lubuntu-default-seetings and worked
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @VikingRedwolf [eeww], Exactly! We're working on getting that corrected.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [the same I did with lubuntu-default-seetings and worked], There is only one clone url for artwork and it is not ssh. Settings has two clone urls and one is ssh clone option.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa, lubuntu-artwork is not in phab!!!
<wxl> it is. but it isn't.
<wxl> the remotes are not the same as normal (i.e. they're not in phab) but it works the same
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, clone from this? https://git.launchpad.net/lubuntu-artwork
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Yes
<wxl> yep
<wxl> oh great only 71 new emails
<wxl> ughhhhhhhhhhhhh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [Yes], could you tell me how to configure arcanist?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nevermind, got it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> oh great only 71 new emails], Try subscribing to the devel-changes list right before a big transition. XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, lubuntu-default-settings arc diff'ed'
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [nevermind, got it], Sorry, I was on the phone.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu-artwork with blue border and border width of 2 was also arc diffed
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> BOOM!!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [The problem is actually ours. Please propose a diff to https://git.launchpad.net …], just to be clear, this should go launchpad, not phab. Or should it go to phab?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I think phab... IDK @wxl
<wxl> what's the context here @HMollerCl ? i only see part of what you're quoting
<lubot> <HMollerCl> add Breez theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ts
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 says I should add a diff here https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu
<wxl> you can do that through phab
<wxl> rSEEDS
<lubot> <HMollerCl> rSEEDS ?
<wxl> stick that in the search box at the top of phab
<wxl> sorry, rSEED
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so this? https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/
<wxl> yuppers
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl do I need to wait for review to push the arc commit?
<wxl> @TheWendyPower i don't think you can actually `arc land` it... `arc diff` actually sends it for review
<wxl> @tsimonq2: does accepting on phab automatically land it?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So I just tried ti 'arc land" I'm  gettign a 403 error. WTH!
<wxl> ugh yeah i don't have arc setup here. siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh
<wxl> i'd use my container on the server but the disk space is too low :( @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I was getting that error with git too. I can 'arc diff' but not 'arc land'
<wxl> right. like i said, it's a permissions thing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok https://phab.lubuntu.me/D17 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D18 and https://phab.lubuntu.me/D19 are mine
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [The problem is actually ours. Please propose a diff to https://git.launchpad.net …], you said I should add breeze to desktop +settings.  What you mean with settings? I already added in desktop
<wxl> he probably means in lieu of Fusion
<wxl> @HMollerCl please add me as review on your diffs in the future
<wxl> oh you didn't add any reviewers!
<wxl> me and @tsimonq2 then
<wxl> !info breeze cosmic
<ubot93> breeze (source: breeze): Default Plasma theme (meta-package).. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.13.5-0ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 21643.9 kB, installed size 22274 kB
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> he probably means in lieu of Fusion], If Breeze works we can change back to Breeze.
<wxl> do we actually want all of breeze?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> oh you didn't add any reviewers!], should I change something now? How should I add you? As wxl an tsimonq? Walter and SImon?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> do we actually want all of breeze?], @tsimonq2  want's it
<wxl> all of it though? it's a metapackage that includes a bunch
<wxl> @HMollerCl load it up on phab and at the bottom click "Add Action" and "Change Reviewers" and add the two of us. in the future when you `arc diff` pay attention to the "Reviewers" section of the template
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> all of it though? it's a metapackage that includes a bunch], maybe kde-style-breeze is enough https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/kde-style-breeze
<wxl> i seem to remember lyorian saying something about the one breeze package we needed to make it work. i thought it was qt-something but i guess not
<lyorian> wxl that was for plastique
<wxl> ah, foo
<lyorian> qt5-style-plugin-plastique it does not add much to iso size or installed disk size
<lyorian> it was like 70 or so KB
<lyorian> how much uneeded stuff did breeze pull in
<lubot> <HMollerCl> kde-style-breeze (= 4:5.13.5-0ubuntu1) ...     Widget style for Qt and KDE Software
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Download kde-style-breeze ... Architecture   Package Size   Installed Size ... amd64   199.4 kB  949.0 kB
<wxl> try it out and see if that alone will do the trick
<wxl> meanwhile wow it's surprising what a big difference a single pixel on the border makes
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Ya, it makes it much easier to grab!
<lyorian> yeah that is like nearly threetimes download size
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Just to add Breeze?
<lyorian> no of plastique package
<lyorian> I don'[t know if breeze does that much more
<wxl> yeah so make sure your Qt theme is set to Breeze (in lxqt.conf) and keep poking at it until you don't see Windows XD
<wxl> lyorian: i think we've sort of decided it's down to either Fusion or Breeze
<lyorian> awww ok
<lyorian> at elast I know the package name
<lyorian> and I can change it easy enough
<lyorian> might make a screenshot vm once this is all decided for the manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> try it out and see if that alone will do the trick], I tried and it work n my (messi) environment. I changed it in phab to kde-style-breeze .
<wxl> k just need us to make a decision on Fusion or Breeze or what
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure if breeze will work ok if it comes with the iso. The only time I've seen a breeze in the iso, in august, it was dark. However, in newer dailies, since it doesn't come, when I installed it is light.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I prefer to wait and see.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That meaning, shipping the two and test them, then we change lxqt.conf accordingly.
<wxl> well i mean if we want to test, just install the package restart
<wxl> even in a live environment (sudo service sddm restart)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> even in a live environment (sudo service sddm restart)], yes, but in one installation I have (from august) after purging, reinstalling, restarting it's still dark, and in anotther (newer) is light.
<wxl> doing the exact same thing????
<wxl> that makes no sense!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know, that's what I don't understand
<wxl> i mean what you should do is copy over all the configs (gtk, qt, etc.) and make sure everything is the same
<lubot> <kc2bez> @kc2bez [I will try but if someone can get to it before me feel free.], I have something crafted. One thing I need is a url for where the announcement will be.
<wxl> @kc2bez i meant a call for testers, not an announcement email.. but that will be eventually useful
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 675x495) https://i.imgur.com/uHERrvI.jpg this is how I see it in august daily
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ah gotcha. I can fix it up. Sorry about the confusion. @wxl
<wxl> @kc2bez probably my bad, so sorry. but what you did WILL be useful!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @kc2bez You are awesome!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Saving it for later. I will get something in the hopper.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I wouldn't mind if someone would proof this before it gets sent.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I can do a proof in about 45 minutes.
<wxl> pastebinit
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://pastebin.com/BAhcUX77
<wxl> @kc2bez looks good. please add one other note about doing "exploratory testing" in that we don't JUST want people going through the testcases like normal but to actually be proactive and look for bugs and file them
<wxl> also feel free to post that to the list, signed "on behalf of the Lubuntu QA Team" :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Can do. Give me couple and I will try to get it sent out.
<wxl> YOU ROCK
<wxl> want to go above and beyond the call of duty? post it to the lxqt forum. mention that it's our first release of lxqt as a distro and we could use as many eyes on it as possible
<wxl> oh and putting it under the flavors section of discourse.ubuntu.com
<wxl> andddd maybe the ubuntu-quality forum
<wxl> s/forum/mailing list/
<lubot> <q5sys> @tsimonq2 Cthulhu tux?
<lubot> <q5sys> Or is that supposed to be something else?
<lyorian> respin done?
<wxl> i don't think it even affects us
<lyorian> ok
<wxl> you rock @kc2bez
<wxl> tooted
<wxl> should be on twitter soon
<wxl> retoot ya'll https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/100794664009269888
<wxl> retweet https://mobile.twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1045093034105262080?p=p
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> you rock @kc2bez], You rock @wxl! My part is trivial. I am not on the other mailing lists but will look into it. In the meantime if someone could forward, that would be cool.
<wxl> @kc2bez lists.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quality .. you should be able to post there without being a member
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm on it.
<wxl> and you can get an account on the discourse using your launchpad account but here's the section https://discourse.ubuntu.com/c/flavors
<wxl> here's the right place on the lxqt forum https://forum.lxqt.org/c/discussions
<lyorian> grr flaky usb key 
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-27
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> here's the right place on the lxqt forum https://forum.lxqt.org/c/discussi …], @wxl I'm a noob on this forum, I don't think my post went through yet. New at the Ubuntu discourse too, you may want to post it up. Waiting on a mod at ubuntu-quality. It's out there though. Thanks for the help.
<wxl> ugh i forgot discourse is stupid
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I saw my diff was approved, but I still have 403 error whe trying to 'arc land' will land automaticly since it was approved?
<wxl> @TheWendyPower i think it's a permissions thing. and i can't do it here. have to wait until i get home
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What's arc land? Do I need to do it too?
<wxl> @HMollerCl `arc land` is what basically takes your diff (remember `arc diff`) and applies it to the actual repo
<wxl> in Launchpad/git language, it's a merge
<wxl> but like i said, you can't do it, so don't worry :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 👍👍👍 ... Ok I'll slow down for a bit. ;)
<wxl> well i'm sure there's something else to work on :)
<wxl> The Welcome Center? :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Oh yes, I still have a lot to work on. No worries there!
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl What does it take to get the call for help posted on the Lubuntu Announcement Telegram?
<wxl> @kc2bez as someone who is not really a telegram user, i haven't the foggiest XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Fair enough. There aren't too many of us over there yet.
<lyorian> grr I can't get i386 to boot off a usb it get stuck on plymoth  
<lyorian> I get a repead message of echi-pci 0000:00:1d.7: dma_direct_map_sg: overflow 0x0000000135a35000+2048 of device mask ffffffffff
<lubot> <brli7848> lxqt seems to give weird locale regard to Chinese...
<lubot> <brli7848> aka. trv_TW.UTF-8
<lubot> <kc2bez> I've got a 32bit machine here somewhere. I'll dig it out.
<lubot> <brli7848> which I've never seen before
<lyorian> this was a 64 that normally is can boot 32 before
<wxl> does that locale problem happen with other 18.10 flavors of ubuntu?
<lyorian> I should check if this is 32 bit only 
<wxl> and if other flavors are affected. i think xubuntu still has i386
<wxl> netboot too
<Wafficus> wxl: hey wxl, I tried doing an "#include <QtCore>" and its saying no file or directory lol
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> In all the dailies I've never had a local issue on Lubuntu. It has been the most accurate of the *buntu bases I've used.
<wxl> Wafficus: jeez. maybe try #qt?
<Wafficus> https://pastebin.com/c2J0dNJ8
<Wafficus> just the first script
<Wafficus> I just ran g++ version.cpp
<Wafficus> like as in, ask in #qt?
<wxl> personally i wouldn't expect the locale behavior to be different between flavors
<Wafficus> the channel?
<wxl> Wafficus: yeah. i mean that is THE qt channel. maybe they can help you sort out the issues. 
<Wafficus> wxl: gotcha
<Wafficus> wxl: so I gone ahead without that version.cpp file example
<Wafficus> I made the "simple.cpp" example
<Wafficus> I have a Makefile, simple.cpp, simple.pro, simple, and simple.o file
<Wafficus> which one is the blank window in that directory?
<lyorian> ok 64 bit boots 
<lyorian> wierdly enough 32 bit boots to the old try Lubuntu / install lubuntu while 64 boots to only say start lubuntu 
<lyorian> something wierd is going on and I am thinking is that laptop booting off something it shouldn't be of a previous 64 bit image on the usb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: does accepting on phab automatically land it?], No. I wish, heh.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [@wxl What does it take to get the call for help posted on the Lubuntu Announceme …], I'll go ahead and give you access.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huzzah, go for it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Cool, I'll get it posted.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Appreciate it!
<lubot> <kc2bez> It's hot!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just wanted to say, especially to our newer contributors like @kc2bez, @TheWendyPower, Wafficus, @HMollerCl, and anyone else I'm missing, you all are doing really great! I'm suffering through a personal illness at the moment and so I've been very in and out, but all of you are really helping in the ways that matter and I appreciate
<lubot>  it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And of course wxl knows I love him long time, so 'nuff said. XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Happy to help really. Trying to get up to speed, Ill get there eventually, I appreciate the guidance. I hope you feel better soon.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Hope you feel better soon. Thanks for being so nice to the newbies who are learing as we go.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks; we all go through the beginners phase when starting out, and it's hard at first, but once you find your groove, what you like/dislike doing, and whatever else, it makes it a lot more enjoyable.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [Hope you feel better soon. Thanks for being so nice to the newbies who are leari …], Of course! If you have any questions, although wxl might be in a better condition recently to answer them, I'll be more than happy to help. :)
<lyorian> hmm i386 boots on virt manager
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Help is Needed Testing 18.10 Cosmic Cuttlefish Beta! ... The Lubuntu team development team has been working hard on getting the 18.10 Cosmic Cuttlefish Beta ready and needs your help! ... With the switch from the LXDE desktop environment to the LXQt desktop environment there is a great amount of te
<lubot> sting still needed. We need you to explore and report any bugs that you find. ... The release schedule for Cosmic Cuttlefish can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseSchedule ... The Lubuntu wiki page for testing can be found here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing/ ... Thank you on behalf of the Lubuntu QA Team.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looking good 💪
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lyorian [<lyorian> hmm i386 boots on virt manager], Wait, what o_O i386 boots to the old Try Lubuntu / Install Lubuntu?
<Wafficus> dir
<Wafficus> hey weird question about testing btw, regarding lubuntu and ubuntu
<Wafficus> I can install the latest Ubuntu release onto a flash drive, and just "test" it without installing it onto the machine right/
<Wafficus> I ask because I have a good Windows gaming pc that I could use to do this, but don't want to erase any pre-existing harddrive data
<lubot> <BigDaddyLinux> @tsimonq2 [Help is Needed Testing 18.10 Cosmic Cuttlefish Beta! ... The Lubuntu team developme …], After the distro challenge is over, I'm all over it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @BigDaddyLinux [After the distro challenge is over, I'm all over it], Huzzah :D
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> I ask because I have a good Windows gaming pc that I could use to do …], Ya, yo can test the live USB.
<Wafficus> Sweet, I'll try that this weekend. is there anything in particular that I should do, or just use it normally right?
<Wafficus> weird question, but is it possible to "save" my progress in the flash drive too?
<Wafficus> I've never done that before hence why I ask. Makes me wanna get a ton of flash drives haha
<lyorian> tsimonq2: for some reason I was reporting a bug buit then got distracted finding anime on what was a laptop was my brother orignally then passed down to my dad and now basically I can use it. 
<lyorian> bug 1794639
<ubot93> Bug 1794639 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "plymouth-theme for lubuntu 18.10 shows try lubuntu/ install lubuntu while amd 64 shows start lubuntu" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794639
<wxl> lyorian: do you see the art on i386?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGce6cce666053: initial commit thanks to @kc2bez] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGce6cce666053
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAb7b77fc9e4b4: rearranged depends] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAb7b77fc9e4b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA01d09fae56d1: removed optional depends] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA01d09fae56d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAf797aa5cad75: nearing completion on depends] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAf797aa5cad75
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAd039c2870397: added qtkeychain plugin] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAd039c2870397
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAd2a4a91a8f2c: update stanards version] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAd2a4a91a8f2c
<wxl> so @tsimonq2 trojita needs this section https://cgit.kde.org/trojita.git/tree/CMakeLists.txt#n92 to work correctly with the the 0.7 (last release) version of trojita and the CURRENT state of gpgmepp (see https://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2018/01/msg00579.html) so should i just patch and make 0.7-0ubuntu1 the initial version?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> so @tsimonq2 trojita needs this section https://cgit.kde.org/trojita.git/t …], Does CMake treat the dependency as optional?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yes but my intention is to include all depends
<wxl> optional or not
<wxl> also this supports encryption and that would be nice
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: yes but my intention is to include all depends], That isn't always possible, and this is a... Fidgety dep to get working correctly. Ask acheronuk. :P
<wxl> it's not fidgety at all
<wxl> the long story short is that upstream gpgme rolled the qt bindings into their code
<wxl> so basically kde gpgmepp is dead
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't think of a better word to describe the dep just not being picked up by CMake.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But go on.
<wxl> that bit in the current master of trojita first checks to see if gpgme 1.8.0+ is installed
<wxl> if it is, then depend satisfied
<wxl> if not, then it looks for the old crap
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What version do we have?
<wxl> 1.11
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah man, I'm not in a good state to give you a definite answer right now. acheronuk will surely know when he gets up.
<wxl> the question is less about the depends and more about a more general question
<wxl> if a patch just makes everything work, is there anything bad about making the initial release a patched version?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not bad at all
<wxl> done and done then
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Love you long time
<wxl> so long
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAdf697cac6531: made gameplan for gpgmepp] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAdf697cac6531
<lyorian> I am having trouble with i386 booting on 64 bit systems and I don't have i386 hardware that handy would have to plug things in on the really loud ineffiecient dell and can't run in native aspect ratio dimension 3000 dells so not sure I can test 32 bit
<lyorian> really sucks and not sure my USBs are all being wierd 
<lyorian> is i386 still bootable on amd64 hardware?
<wxl> should be lyorian 
<lyorian> ok might just either be a bad dd with one certain laptop as now I have my mom's amd acer booted to the live session
<lyorian> I hope I have not dded some of my usbs to death which is what I thought the origanl problem was 
<lyorian> wxl I did get i386 to boot on another laptop until I knocked my usb flash drive while it was being plugged in and now it was not detected 
<lyorian> RIP
<wxl> ooooooooooops
<wxl> i can't believe the great progress i'm making with trojita
<wxl> i might actually get this done soon!!! XD
<lyorian> well at least I know it isn't all amd64 host systems that can't boot i386 I don't know why my one hp core 2 duo model won't
<wxl> that's weird
<wxl> might be some strange cpu flag
<lyorian> wxl and I have booted 32 live images off that a ton of times before
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA18617670de06: depends updated for compile time crypto depends] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA18617670de06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA0189539607c4: patches added and home stretch!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA0189539607c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAa77d01f89a3a: to paraphrase Hermione Granger, it's trojiTA not troJIta] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAa77d01f89a3a
<wxl> ^ +1 multiplier for Harry Potter reference in a git commit message
 * wxl is a wizard
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS8f59bc93c1dc: Translated using Weblate (Greek)] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS8f59bc93c1dc
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Beta] has been updated (20180927)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Beta] has been updated (20180927)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Final stretch, folks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Test, test, test! :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl @TheWendyPower changelog entry in pab are added the same way as launchpad?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dch -i ?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl if I understand correctly, then yes. It can be ... dch -i new entry  ... dch -a add to existing entry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl you said I need to add changelog to lubuntu-seed. But there is no debian/changelog in the tree.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/tree/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Okay I have updated with a changelog entry.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'v added changelog to lubuntu-artwork and lubuntu-default seetings and reverted from Fusion to Breeze. But I haven't add changelog to lubuntu-seed because it does not has debian/changelog
<wxl[m]> Sounds good @HMollerCl I think I see just on autopilot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Sounds good @HMollerCl I think I see just on autopilot], so, there is no need for changelog on lubuntu-seed?
<wxl> right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I saw in the seed that you are including libreoffice-kde5 but not libreoffice-gtk3. I think they work great together.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/browse/cosmic/desktop$104
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also, normally changelog should be added in first arc diff or after review?
<wxl> yeah well we're trying to get rid of as much gtk as possible
<wxl> normally the changelog should be included initially, but obviously can be included later :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 'sup party people.
<wxl> hey
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How's that Beta chugging along, yo?
<wxl> tsimonq2: we had all tests for amd64, no bugs. now we're 1/2. we had at least 1 i386 but now have zero. stupid respin happened at like 2am or so your time
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi @tsimonq2 feeling better now?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> yeah well we're trying to get rid of as much gtk as possible], I don't see any benefit in installing libreoffice-kde5 w/o libreoffice-gtk. At least in my installation I don't see it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *gtk3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> tsimonq2: we had all tests for amd64, no bugs. now we're 1/2. we had at le …], I'd call amd64 good on the simple fact that very very little should have changed and we have mostly passing results in what was completely passing before. i386 is a different story; completion there would be nice.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Hi @tsimonq2 feeling better now?], Not quite yet, but I'm feeling slightly better.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: please arc land this or tell me how to get the stupid thing to authorize to launchpad correctly https://phab.lubuntu.me/D19
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: please arc land this or tell me how to get the stupid thing to …], Ack.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower and @HMollerCl comments added
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Are we going to call it on i386, man?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> perhaps not releasing beta will get people to test final
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The Release Team is pretty clear on "what gets released in Beta gets released in Final, no more, no less, unless there is extenuating circumstances."
<wxl> i'd say extenuating circumstances, maybe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So, I mean, go ahead and try to convince Adam, since that's who asked me, but I doubt his answer will be yes.
<wxl> well too bad so sad then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl there is a problem when cloning lubuntu-default-seetings it brings me bionic changelog
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this url ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-default-settings.git
<wxl> you're in the wrong branch then
<wxl> `git checkout ubuntu/cosmic`
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-September/001354.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that url I got from here, which says ubuntu/cosmic on top https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/
<wxl> that url doesn't include the branch
<wxl> and never ever assume which branch you're on
<wxl> especially based on what the web interface shows
<wxl> that's advise i'd give you regardless of whether or not you're viewing it on launchpad, phabricator, cgit, github, etc.
<wxl> this is why the tutorial says to git checkout
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok,got it. to change branch checkout is the command?
<wxl> `git checkout ubuntu/cosmic`
<acheronuk> git aware bash prompt helps
<wxl> that too
<wxl> but better safe than sorry
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-September/ …], Ack
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and after git checkout anything else?
<wxl> do work like normal
<wxl> see my note about how to move changes over
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-September/ …], Toot (thus tweeting) please.
<wxl> tooted
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> see my note about how to move changes over], apparently git patch doesn't exist, will do de patch manually
<wxl> git diff i meant
<wxl> off to work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: ⚠ i386 Lubuntu in danger of disappearing. URGENT help needed! ⚠  ... https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1045345732465573888?s=19 ... https://t.co/Wni2NqM8vP
<lubot> <SivaMachina> No maintainers with 32 bit hardware?
<tsimonq2> Not anymore.
<wxl> hey hey can anyone in a non-US country do me a favor and give me the average results of running this several times `/usr/bin/time -f '%e' /path/to/this/script` where the script is here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h6k9h4wYTS/
<Wafficus> hey guys, with that response from Calamares, do you think its worth pursuing to see if we can fork their netinstall module, or do we have to create a series of radio buttons via our own PyQt module like they suggested?
<wxl> Wafficus: if we can change the face of the netinstall module, that would be cool, but tbh either is potentially reasonable
<Wafficus> wxl: that would involve the .ui section correct? This is me as a total qt beginner asking
<Wafficus> wxl: I got those examples working btw in that guide, but with qmake
<Wafficus> * and make
<wxl> that is my understanding, yes
<Wafficus> wouldn't it be just a matter of adding a few <input> html tags in that case?
<Wafficus> <input type="radio"></input>
<wxl> possibly maybe, but logic will likely need to be changed too
<Wafficus> so when it comes to kind of forking this idea, should I fork it, get it working normally, and then slowly modify it right?
<Wafficus> like, would Calamares work in a normal setting without actually having to install an OS?
<wxl> yep
<Wafficus> Okay, I'll see if I can run it successfully later on its own later tonight on my laptop, and then dig into that netinstall module for that .ui file to see what section needs those <input> tags
<Wafficus> I imagine it would just be as simple as running ./Calamares right?
<Wafficus> or just concentrate on just getting the net install module section to run in its own window right?
<wxl> i mean you'll need to compile it, but yes
<Wafficus> sorry to ask to specify which question you answered but you meant just the net install module?
<wxl> and "normal setting" but without an OS is what? um... XD
<wxl> the module will not run easily on its own
<wxl> so you need Calamares too
<lyorian> How much time Do I have left do I really need to bust out the old dell dimension 3000
<tsimonq2> Just marked as ready... BUT, for the final release, we still do need testers.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Beta] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> hey hey can anyone in a non-US country do me a favor and give me the avera …], what do you mean with several?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I got numbers between 1,2 and 0,61
<lubot> <HMollerCl> average shoudl be aroun 0,7
<wxl> @HMollerCl that works
<wxl> @tsimonq2: note that @HMollerCl's results were, at worst, 4x greater in terms of time to get the country from the API
<wxl> actually i wonder if it fails
<tsimonq2> wxl: My major concern right now is getting this Beta out, and this "works for now" soooo
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> it should
<wxl> @tsimonq2: well that doesn't mean we should ignore the isuee
<tsimonq2> I agree with you.
<wxl> oh maybe it's the mirrorlist that filsx
<wxl> nope. definitely country
<wxl> i should get wafficus on that given it's python. should be pretty easy
<tsimonq2> True.
<wxl> something like https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8763451/how-to-handle-urllibs-timeout-in-python-3/52375450#52375450 seems like a good direction to go in
<wxl> it has a timeout and attempts to handle timeout errors as well as general url and http errors
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i note lubuntu packages team isn't surprised to calamares-settings-ubuntu. we should probably get that resolved
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED88a1c6dd3455: added breeze theme package] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED88a1c6dd3455
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13rSEED88a1c6dd3455: added breeze theme package  3]   15tsimonq2 ( …], good, when will the iso with that changes be available? Today?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [good, when will the iso with that changes be available? Today?], Not with the beta, but for the next daily.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so daily of 28sept. Normally dailies where going out at 17:00. The today one says 8:00. (i assume that time is my local time in GMT -3) looking it in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGbdfa1204d985: Import changes from the archive.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGbdfa1204d985
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [so daily of 28sept. Normally dailies where going out at 17:00. The today one say …], Yes.
<acheronuk> hmmm. you may as well just add kubuntu-desktop to your seed at this rate... ;)
 * acheronuk hides
<wxl> bah, we're proud not to have baloo, akonadi, or pim in general
<wxl> NOT TO MENTION THOSE STUPID CASHEWS
<wxl> ;)
<wxl> and don't get me started on activities
<acheronuk> I like cashews. salted ones
<wxl> unfortunately the one in kubuntu is salty in its own way.... :/
<acheronuk> can be made to go away quite easily
<genii> wxl: Now I'm trying to figure out if you're dissing Kubuntu or not ....
<wxl> genii: as a user and contributor of kubuntu, i have every right to complain about aspects of it :)
<acheronuk> we will eventually converge on 'klubuntu'
<genii> hah
<wxl> klaatubuntu
<tsimonq2> *gargles mouthwash* buntu
<wxl> i will give credit to anyone who gets that reference
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What's cashew i googled it and only found entries for "killing the cashew" or similar
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.google.com/search?q=cashew+kde&client=ubuntu&hs=Pme&channel=fs&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjQ0tr389vdAhXDkZAKHZP-DAcQ_AUICSgA&biw=1360&bih=692&dpr=1
<wxl> and given a reasonable time, will happily provide a brief hint
<tsimonq2> A cashew is a nut but don't google that either. ;)
<wxl> @HMollerCl it's a theoretical kubuntu "feature"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> A cashew is a nut but don't google that either. ;)], duckduckgo where less hilarious, only said "remove cashew"
<wxl> NO ONE GETS IT?
<wxl> ok, here's your clue: "barada nikto"
<wxl> this is embarassing
<wxl> none of you are allowed to say you're a science fiction fan
<tsimonq2> Dude, wtf are you on about XD
<tsimonq2> I figured out what you're talking about but like... wassap? :)
<wxl> the reference made in "klaatubuntu"
<tsimonq2> The full phrase is "klaatu barada nikto" innit?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> ...and? XD
<wxl> it's what you need to say to gort to keep him from destroying the world
<wxl> and klaatu is an alien ambassador, so...
<wxl> just nevermind. 
<wxl> go back to the no fun box
<tsimonq2> ...what the hell. XD
<tsimonq2> Dude, you kraaaaaaazy.
<tsimonq2> >_>
<wxl> you've never seen the movie so it doesn't count anyways
<wxl> Congratulations and welcome to the Bike Friday community. It was nice talking with you about your upcoming Bike Friday and thanks for the order.
<wxl> I have your completed bike design & invoice information for you in the attachments; please review to be sure all parts, sizing, and accessories are listed as you expect them. Everything looks good on this end. 
<wxl> Your bike should ship within a plus or minus five business day window of DATE. Note Ground shipping is usually 5-7 additional business days. You will get a tracking number from us automatically when it's on the way. If we run into a situation where we are unable to make your promise date, we'll contact you. Otherwise, assume your bike order is proceeding like normal.
<wxl> An important consideration about timing:  once your bicycle begins the production process, any changes made closer than 3 weeks from your ship date may not be possible. The things we can change for you we will but it may result in a service charge if it requires someone's time away from other tasks to expedite it through. If you need to make any changes or add anything, please let me know as soon as 
<wxl> possible.
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> nooooooooooo
<wxl> sorry
<acheronuk> o.O
<tsimonq2> It's Bike Friday Walter, everybaaaawdddddyyyyy!
<wxl> i sell bikes. come buy one
<tsimonq2> bikefriday.com
<acheronuk> wxl: I'll look at that bluez thing tomorrow and do a test build to make sure it does nothing odd to KDE (it shouldn't)
<tsimonq2> #shamelesspromotion
<acheronuk> I hadn't completely forgot
<tsimonq2> wxl: DUDE YOU SHOULD TOTES BUY bikefridaywalter.com AND MAKE A REDIR OMG
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGec35faabb4cb: Rename the directory.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGec35faabb4cb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGdd859b13cb56: Initial copy.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGdd859b13cb56
<tsimonq2> wxl: Rate my blog post updates.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING41889cc0fa43: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING41889cc0fa43
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower don't you think that inactive windows button (close toogle maximize, iconify) doesn't look good in Lubuntu Arc? I mean, you can't see them.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.10 => 1.11] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART9eb34169925e: changing border color of active window to blue and window border to 2] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART9eb34169925e
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-artwork (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7 => 1.8] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @queuebot> Unapproved: lubuntu-artwork (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7 = [<queuebot> Unapproved: lubuntu-artwork (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7 => 1.8] ( …], @tsimonq2 not sure what is the status here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's now waiting in a queue for the Ubuntu Release Team to approve.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll nag^Mask Adam after the Beta is out. :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, thank you. :)
<wxl[m]> First few commits are always the most exciting ones. Good job @HMollerCl and @TheWendyPower 🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> First few commits are always the most exciting ones. Good job @HMollerC …], thanks!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [No, thank you. :)], thank you, I've been using Lubuntu sin 2016.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *since
<tsimonq2> +100000000000000000000 wxl[m] :)
<wxl> acheronuk: cool, thanks!
<wxl> acheronuk: if we can get that in before final that'd be cool
<wxl> @tsimonq2: "Welcome to LXQt" already love it
<tsimonq2> I did keep a lot of what Dan had, so kudos for a great start on that. :)
<wxl> i know big kudos
<wxl> make sure to include thank yous
<wxl> and maybe include links directly the lubuntu-devel stuff under the how to help bit
<wxl> and the file bug link against lubuntu.. seems weird, but ok
<tsimonq2> What do you have in mind wxl?
<wxl> for?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What you just suggested.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ideally we can just build up a wiki page.
<wxl> for the links?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wxl> i mean we could do that
<wxl> we could just include links: Telegram, Matrix, IRC, mailing list
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna tweak that or you want me to?
<wxl> if you have half a brain, please do
<tsimonq2> Starting to slip into "no-brain" soooo I'll make this change and wrap things up.
<wxl> k
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl are you having issues with 'arc land' on the lubuntu-default-settings? I'm still gettiing 403 error with it being approved.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower do you have permissions?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [@HMollerCl are you having issues with 'arc land' on the lubuntu-default-settings …], I haven't arc land
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I must not, but I thought @tsimonq2 fixed that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ed
<tsimonq2> I'll move lubuntu-default-settings over to Phab once and for all.
<tsimonq2> Sec.
<wxl> oh THAT'S why
<tsimonq2> Yessiree.
<wxl> omg the cosmic freaking containers are back to no networking again aiiigh
 * wxl rips out hair in chunks
<tsimonq2> JUST UPGRADE TO COSMIC ALREADY, DAMN IT!
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> that's not the issue, dude
<wxl> it's a fundamental aspect of the container images themselves
<wxl> anyways it doesn't matter because i can't use 2222 at work anyways
<wxl> so back to that server space....
<tsimonq2> dude, sloooow down :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 I don't think @wxl can!
<tsimonq2> This is TOTALLY the opposite compared to how it's always been, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> This is the same guy yht told you to go back to the no fun box. ;)
<wxl> @TheWendyPower hey he's the one chewing on crabby patties
<tsimonq2> Huh? :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Yopu two crack me up!
<wxl> hah you should see us in person
<tsimonq2> EXACTLY>
<tsimonq2> omg.
<wxl> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/84/d4/cd/84d4cdb3f9b72b9249dfc076b602cfac.gif
<wxl> i'm the one with the cool hat
<tsimonq2> Accurate.
<tsimonq2> wxl: By the way, I'm totally about to piss Raf off by screwing up his downloads page. XD
<wxl> i'm pretty sure i'm not the doctor https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-static/static/enhanced/webdr01/2013/2/27/14/anigif_enhanced-buzz-18830-1361994497-6.gif
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I just found out, that with the wrong branch issue, have a mistake in the filename in https://phab.lubuntu.me/D17 is lxqt-config-appearance.conf can hay arc diff over it now that it is accepted?
<wxl> @HMollerCl it's not closed, so feel free. Also clear up the confusion between D17 and D20 as they seem to be the same thing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I supposed to have close D20.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG2cb10368e295: Fix some more links.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG2cb10368e295
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: rejected lubuntu-meta [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11]
<wxl> we don't need this for the beta but let's get screenshots in the final release announcement
<wxl> soemthing flashy
<tsimonq2> I just tried.
<tsimonq2> For ten freaking minutes.
<tsimonq2> I SUCK AT THEM.
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> dude
<wxl> remember we already learned this
<wxl> let @TheWendyPower do it!
<wxl> we don't need it now, though
<wxl> later
<tsimonq2> We learned what? THAT A BLACK BOOTUP SCREEN IS BETTER THAN A FUZZY ONE? >_>
<wxl> put it on the 18.10 needs
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> bah, that's a technical error, not an artistic one
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl @tsimonq2 I need to do some anyway. I was waiting until I was 1000% sure on all the theme stuff first. ;)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Let me know when I can 'arc land' as it still doen't like me.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE984d96d2bca5: DSC file for 1.11] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE984d96d2bca5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEcdb422531717: Import patches-unapplied version 1.11 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEcdb422531717
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE3580efe395b7: Import patches-applied version 1.11 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE3580efe395b7
<Wafficus> hey wxl i'm here
<wxl> Wafficus: hey!
<Wafficus> I've been following that guide a little bit more today botw
<wxl> so i know you've been hitting the qt hard lately
<wxl> much appreciated
<wxl> but i found a project you might want to take on that's right up your alley. way easier
<wxl> it's python, too
<Wafficus> sweet
<wxl> interested?
<Wafficus> yeah whatcha got
<Wafficus> sounds cool
<wxl> ok see this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/+bug/1794844
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1794844 in calamares-settings-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Calamares crashes in calamares/modules/automirror/main.py in run()  country = getcountry() with urlopen error [Errno 0] Error" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> long story short for some reason when running an api call to get the country of a particular user, there's a fail
<wxl> the code doesn't properly deal with error handling
<wxl> that's all that needs to be fixed basically
<wxl> a little try/except stuff and perhaps a sane timeout might make a big difference
<wxl> so pretty simple
<wxl> this revolves around an ubuntu-specific calamares module called automirror
<wxl> you can see the code here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/common/modules/automirror/
<wxl> and right here is your problem child https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/common/modules/automirror/main.py$85
<Wafficus> ok gotcha, basically the code needs to be looked at for try and accept causes regarding French laungage installations
<Wafficus> ok i'll check em both out
<wxl> not necessarily french
<wxl> i think the problem faced that french user because they're not in the US where ipapi is
<wxl> which is why we (all in the US) never really saw the problem
<wxl> i'm not sure if it's a timeout issue or not
<wxl> but with proper error handling we can figure it out
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-28
<Wafficus> ah I see
<wxl> here's the docs for the module https://docs.python.org/3/library/urllib.request.html
<Wafficus> yep, i've briefly used urllib before, for one task that beautifulsoup couldn't handle
<wxl> and this is a good general starting point as it handles HTTP and URL errors as well as timeout errors
<wxl> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8763451/how-to-handle-urllibs-timeout-in-python-3/52375450#52375450
<wxl> cool
<wxl> so this should be pretty simple, no?
<Wafficus> seems pretty doable at my stage in Python
<Wafficus> i'd have to sit with it
<wxl> thought so :)
<Wafficus> but sounds like a good challenge tbh
<Wafficus> when do you need this fixed by?
<wxl> well ideally before we end up releasing
<wxl> i think we should seek @tsimonq2 's opinion but i'd consider this fix more important than working on the radio buttons in netinstall on calamares. i.e. it doesn't matter WHAT you install if you can't install anything
<wxl> when you get it figured out you can use this to submit your changes to the calamares-settings-ubuntu repository https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<wxl> we just ran @HMollerCl and @TheWendyPower on how to do that process (they just submitted their first changes to Ubuntu!!!!!) so you can ask them or myself/@tsimonq2 for help
<wxl> also @tsimonq2 and i both speak python fairly well
<wxl> @TheWendyPower 's first change in Ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/1.7
 * wxl beams proudly
<Wafficus> sweet
<Wafficus> yeah I wrote everything down as notes
<wxl> Hans' is coming down the pike shortly
<Wafficus> I'll try to look at it during work lunch tomorrow in that case for sure
<wxl> it'd probably be already there but today's the day we released the Beta image of 18.10
<wxl> sounds good
<Wafficus> I'm gonna git commit this to my personal git hub account
<wxl> looking forward to getting your name in lights (or at least in the changelog) soon too :)
<Wafficus> I'll name this directory as bug1794844 to stay align with the original post
<Wafficus> for sure, definitely seems nice to be on a small team
<Wafficus> believe me, the bigger the teams get at my personal job aka a .com ad tech company, the worse its getting lol
<wxl> well it's harder to coordinate
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> This team is awesome @Wafficus!
<wxl> i like small teams too
<Wafficus> I much prefer this tbh, at least I can have somewhat of a role
<wxl> if only we ran politics the same way...
<Wafficus> ha, I guess
<Wafficus> just cause you mentioned it, i'll be flat out honest with you
<Wafficus> I'm republican, but hopefully that doesn't phase you. I don't ever put politics with work, so it won't be a problem with me
<wxl> i even see on mastodon the people with the smallest instances have the best luck, community management wise
<Wafficus> yeah I've seen Mastodon, looks like a nice alternative to Facebook tbh
<wxl> well right or left, i'm simply talking about managable organization
<Wafficus> ah I see lol
<Wafficus> whoops
<Wafficus> well at least you know now I guess, I never make it into an issue
<wxl> that said, i don't really give a hoot.... but i have very strong political opinions that i don't mind voicing loudly XD 
<wxl> you might find more common ground with @tsimonq2 :)
<Wafficus> people at work however try to, but I usually stay silent lol
<Wafficus> haha nice
<Wafficus> thought I was the only one tbh, though at my current job, kinda am
<Wafficus> but with that out of the way
<Wafficus> looks like a cool bug
<wxl> heh yep. totally solvable
<wxl> and i think well within your wheelhouse
<Wafficus> pretty sick cause it directly involves a webscraping module I almost used
<Wafficus> I usually use BeautifulSoup4
<Wafficus> but still, sweet definitely will give this a go
<wxl> i think you've been chewing hard on a rather big chunk and this is way more bite size. i think that will prove to be a bit more encouraging in the end
<Wafficus> I'll still try to keep a bit versed with qt
<wxl> suffice it to say, i'm on the look out for things for you and as i see them i'll make sure to mention them
<Wafficus> well tbh, the small projects still have been pushing me too
<Wafficus> sweet, I appreciate that
<wxl> i appreciate your help!
<Wafficus> like today, I got just a little bit further with a Python based MTA app I've been building on Repl.it during lunch breaks
<Wafficus> yeah man, love how open you guys are
<Wafficus> and the fact that you have an IRC channel, ace my man
<Wafficus> that Pybee project would maybe give me a response like a day later lol
<wxl> one last thing. you have a cell phone? cuz you know we have this channel bridged to telegram and matrix so you won't miss anything
<Wafficus> by someone who doesn't even work on that project, go figure
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> yeah no that's not us
<Wafficus> yeah, I'll give you my number in private if you need it later
<wxl> and i think that @tsimonq2 and i both are full of ideas so there's not going to be any time in the near future where we run out of things to do XD
<wxl> i was thinking more that you could have more ready access to the scrollback
<tsimonq2> Holy freaking 20 pings in 30 seconds XD
<wxl> i mostly use irc but if i'm out and about i might use mobile
<Wafficus> I'll try burning the newest ISO onto a flash drive this weekend too btw, and poke around to see if I can find any bugs using the live disc
<wxl> we were trying to figure out Super_L to run the menu while i was watching my daughter perform in a horse show XD
<Wafficus> well I use Termux on my cellphone when I'm on the train in the morning
<Wafficus> aww that's dang cute
<wxl> yes that would be greta!
<wxl> great that is
<wxl> btw did we ever finish the Super_L thing? @TheWendyPower weren't you going to come up with something based on my discoveries/
<Wafficus> yeah, cause I saw the post that the Canoical CEO put out on Twitter, so I figured we had our own release too
<Wafficus> interesting how you guys trail their releases
<Wafficus> like, how is the relationship between Lubuntu and ubuntu? its more or less a forked version right?
<wxl> i have to say.. being that i complain a lot about telegram (it's not completely open source and it's centralized which sucks).. it's been one of the best things for getting us connected contributors
<wxl> well "ubuntu" is essentially a selection of packages out of the repositories hosted by canonical
<wxl> so is lubuntu.. and kubuntu.. and all the other flavors
<wxl> they're actually on the same release cycle, same infrastructure, etc.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl that is the plan! I have a pull/move list from that. Right now the dang 403 error is still kicking my bum... :-P
<wxl> put another way, i would say this: lubuntu *IS* ubuntu
<wxl> @TheWendyPower did you already arc diff that? or is it in a repo anywhere????
<Wafficus> gotcha, pretty cool imo how we're able to provide latest releases even on lower end hardware. Love it cause I love rescuing old laptops and stuff like that
<Wafficus> still impressed though there is one very weird thing regarding videos I wanted to know in Lubuntu
<wxl> yeah it's pretty neat. we've had some school systems completely "upgrade" their school simply by using lubuntu on old windows xp/95 machines
<Wafficus> I tried GNOME MPV on a 2 gig ram laptop for a Blueray ripped video, and it didn't run that stable, choppy every other minute
<Wafficus> wow
<Wafficus> that is sick
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I have not for the global keys. I need to mesh some files then they need to go /ect/xdg/lxqt Taht means I have another repo to clone to get the new file there. We also need to get the file out of the $HOME. I have no idea how to do that. Hiopefully that isn't to many typos...
<wxl> yeah i haven't dealt with blueray much.. could be a lot of things
<Wafficus> probably the ram tbh, even on a basic user level, me and my girlfriend were talking about how its probably only good for DVD type quality, and anything blueray quality is probably resulting in the lag in the video
<Wafficus> makes sense
<wxl> @TheWendyPower could you do me the favor of going through scrollback (or irclogs.ubuntu.com) and finding my notes on the subjecT? then maybe we can put our heads together and fix it
<wxl> well blueray is kind of proprietary too and that could be an issue
<Wafficus> well in basic terms
<Wafficus> its a video from Pirate Bay
<Wafficus> so like its just a blue ray rip of a movie
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I have already copied them and put them in a text doc. :)
<wxl> @TheWendyPower once again you prove yourself to be the lady! can you pastebinit?
<Wafficus> i'll look at the file extension next time though, probably just the ram
<wxl> Wafficus: then i'd guess RAM
<Wafficus> yeah for sure
<Wafficus> that's what I was thinking
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Yep!
<wxl> you might get around it with proper caching
<Wafficus> I was kinda bummed cause I was looking to use that 2 gig laptop as a media center pc for the couch tbh
<Wafficus> Ill upgrade the ram to 8 gigs though anyway
<wxl> i like 12+
<wxl> but i also do like 100 things at once :)
<Wafficus> yeah I prefer 16 gigs like my Windows gaming pc
<Wafficus> but I can't find laptops that cheap that would allow that ha
<wxl> well memory is relatively cheap
<Wafficus> I dang wish though I could find a decent eBay laptop that I could ugprade to 16 gigs ram
<Wafficus> depends though
<Wafficus> not with Apple buying out so much ram to build cellphones
<wxl> especially if you look for used stuff
<wxl> we have an electronics recycler here that we get cheap stuff from
<Wafficus> true though, even used ram would be cheaper
<Wafficus> hmm I wonder if they have one in NYC tbh
<wxl> (we=work)
<wxl> probably
<wxl> there's one up in pdx too (free geek)
<Wafficus> what's pdx?
<tsimonq2> But PDX is too far for wxl. XD
<Wafficus> ha
<tsimonq2> Wafficus: Portland, OR.
<wxl> portland
<Wafficus> ahh nice
<Wafficus> my Girlfriend would love to live there ha
<wxl> shush, tsimonq2. it was a timing thing
<Wafficus> she loves that damn city
<Wafficus> Rose City
<wxl> it's pretty fantastic
<wxl> for a city
<Wafficus> I live in Queens aka a borough of NY
<wxl> i'm all for moving out into the country at this point
<Wafficus> lol
<wxl> even eugene's getting too big
<Wafficus> I can imagine
<Wafficus> its probably hipster central right?
<wxl> i mean it's not
<wxl> portland yes
<wxl> eugene, no. just hippies.
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^
<Wafficus> ah I see
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> many of them quite old and barechested
<wxl> but that's a whole different story................
<Wafficus> yeah once they price me out of Queens, I'll probably be in Jersey at the very least for a commute to NY
<wxl> XD
<Wafficus> but idk for later though
<wxl> i'm originally from cleveland
<Wafficus> definitely not back to PA though
<Wafficus> ah I see
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Here you go @wxl  ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MQkC5QtSdY/
<wxl> a long time ago i drove through a blizzard to go to a jungle rave in pittsburgh
<wxl> that was fun
<Wafficus> my sister went to college in Pittsburgh
<tsimonq2> JUNGLE RAVE?
<Wafficus> cool city 
<tsimonq2> WHAT IS THIS?
<wxl> tsimonq2: you know what jungle is?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> So like...
<Wafficus> haha jungle juice
<wxl> you know what a rave is/
<tsimonq2> A rave... in the jungle?
<tsimonq2> Sounds sick, dude.
<wxl> not THE jungle
<tsimonq2> No, it HAS TO BE IN THE JUNGLE.
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> jungle as in the sort of precursor to drum and bass
<Wafficus> oh sick
<Wafficus> like acid house?
<wxl> oh i wish
<tsimonq2> Ohhhhhhh, you hippie wxl. XD
<wxl> there was never ever an acid rave anywhere but man i'd go in a heartbeat
<wxl> i would go NOW to an acid rave
<wxl> and i'm old
<Wafficus> makes me wanna get a Roland T808 and replace my current drum machine
<wxl> 303
<wxl> 303
<wxl> 303
<Wafficus> haha nice
<wxl> want some tunes for programming, Wafficus ?
<Wafficus> sure for tomorrow ha
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aloryfd5ipw
<wxl> alright i gotta jet
<wxl> thanks @TheWendyPower talk soon
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Sound goo!
<Wafficus> peace wxl
 * wxl high 5s everyone
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> *good :P
<tsimonq2> cyaaaaaaaaa
<wxl> good job ya'll! keep up the good work!
 * tsimonq2 moves wxl's ' left a letter.
<tsimonq2> It's y'all. :P
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> There ya go, making me laught again...
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> WOW! I can't type...
 * wxl gets a tool to relieve the pressure from tsimonq2's sphincter which is obviously so tight he can barely breathe
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Downloaded and burned latest i386 image. Will test and report when I wake up tomorrow.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet!
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Helps to have an old Pentium4 laptop that not much runs on.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehe
<lyorian> I think I have pentium IV stuff somewhwere in teh garage not sure if it works looks horrible trying to view on my 16:9 aspect ratio screen in 4:3
 * lyorian has done more work on the manual
<tsimonq2> Huzzah!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Lubuntu Cosmic Cuttlefish Beta has been released! ... This is the first Lubuntu milestone to be released with LXQt as the main desktop environment. The Lubuntu project, in 18.10 and successive releases, will no longer support the LXDE desktop environment or tools, and will instead focus on the LXQt
<lubot>  desktop environment. ... https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-beta-released/ ... Share it on social media! ... https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1045473990834376704 ... https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/100800638938422970 ... https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/9jidoe/lubuntu_cosmic_cuttlefish_beta_has_been_released/ ... https://plus.google
<lubot> .com/+SimonQuigleyGPlus/posts/DZLPDnvWLWk
<guiverc> booting x86 daily on x86_64 hardware (>4gb of ram) -- is "ehci-pci 0000:00:a.7: dma_direct_map_sg: overflow 0x000000016e3f3000+2048 of device mask ffffffff"  (or equiv; typed in) normal/expected?  (image fine on other boxes!)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGa68bfa393ee6: Fix the rest of the posts up.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGa68bfa393ee6
<wxl[m]> guiverc: did you check the hashes?
<guiverc> wxl[m], zsync said no issues on download, thumb-drive "check disk for defects" pass (tested on another system), & [thumb-drive] worked on two systems, but that error on two (both having >4gb ram)
<guiverc> fyi: that message repeats 'ad infinitum' & lubuntu never booted on (2x) x86_64 machines...
<lyorian> guiverc come to think of it mine was greater than 4 GB of ram had that exact same message
<lyorian> that is hard to report a bug on
<lyorian> guiverc: do you happen to know if the laptop you have has 2 dimms of physical ram chips in it that are not soldiered
<lyorian> is this a pae bug?
<guiverc> sorry - reporting another issue currently...
<lyorian> ok take your time and write a good report on that
 * lyorian is thinking about taking a dimm out on one of the laptops that failed and then booting and seeing if it boots then we definetaly can tell it is related to the amount of RAM
<guiverc> thanks lyorian  - didn't get message on hp dx6120 (desktop), d610 (dell laptop), but on both hp dc7700 & dell 755 (desktops); all have varying ram, but ones it failed on have 4 ddr2 dimms (varying capacity, non-soldered)
<guiverc> (all machines mentioned are ~10 years old - if not more)
<wxl> guiverc: lyorian: http://debian.2.n7.nabble.com/Bug-908924-dma-direct-map-sg-overflow-on-USB-access-after-upgrade-to-kernel-4-18-td4387757.html
<wxl> seems like it's a usb issue of some kind with 4.18
<wxl> so @TheWendyPower from what i can, if there is a *COMPLETE* /etc/xdg/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf, then you don't have to worry about removing the one in $HOME. assuming the order of daemons is correct, that should just work. if it doesn't, we can debug that, but i think that's a minimum. grab the one from $HOME and use that as a start. throw it into lubuntu-default-settings. sound good? 
<lyorian> wxl that seems a likely culprit
<wxl> indeed it seems to match: usb, 4.18, same messages, repeated multiple times
<guiverc> THANK YOU wxl :)  (x100000) - i tested lubuntu awhile back with no issues on that 755, it would have been back in 4-17 days -- so I'm happy now!
<guiverc> wxl, do you want me to report issue on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/390/builds/181504/testcases/1303/results/, report as [lp] bug, or just ignore?  (two systems had same message)
<wxl[m]> guiverc: I would make a new bug on lp. And then see if we can figure out which conditions it applies to and which it doesn't. Other flavors, architectures, different USB devices and protocols (ehci should be 2.0), etc
<wxl[m]> Include it on the tracker too but with clear information on the affected system
<guiverc> thanks wxl[m] - will do.
<guiverc> me being clear - that's a stretch !!  :)   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1794922   (but still getting lshw for 2nd machine..)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1794922 in Ubuntu "lubuntu 18.10 x86 (32bit) image fails to load 'ehci-pci 0000:00:a.7: dma_direct_map_sg: overflow 0x000000016e3f3000+2048 of device mask ffffffff' repeats" [Undecided, New]
<guiverc> done wxl (not sure about clear, but I tried..)
<guiverc> lubuntu x86 iso - the countdown counter appears to change (redraw without erase, becoming a block) during language selection, then remain unchanged for 'try/install/check/test/boot' option - i've ignored it; but should I?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I will see if the home file is complete. I was looking for the right repo for /etc/xdg/lxqt as it isn't in lubuntu-default-settings ... I've also got to get this 403 error resolved or figure out how to make that merge happy.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [@wxl I will see if the home file is complete. I was looking for the right repo f …], there is etc/xdg/xdg_Lubuntu if you need/ etc/xdg/lxqt can create it in your clone, made the changes and arc diff them
<wxl[m]> guiverc: thanks for the bug! Ignore anything to do with the look of the boot screen right now. Something is strange but we haven't put our finger on it yet.
<wxl[m]> @TheWendyPower what @HMollerCl said is correct. Just make sure **only for this** to put the file in etc/xdg/lxqt. Normally we would use xdg-Lubuntu but this doesn't follow normal forms.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl and @wxl thanks. The one in $HOME does seem to be complete.
<wxl[m]> Yeah it should be
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyone up for some bug hunting?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/AspidistraFlyin/status/1045660782493618181?s=19
<wxl> someone document this somewhere: the isolinux/gfxboot logos needs to be 256 colors or less. jesus.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHA.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> IS THAT IT?
<wxl> yeah. too many colors.
<wxl> apparently gfxboot's problem, but i can't find it documented anywhere
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: not sure if you saw last night but keep an eye open for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1794922 it should be affecting usbs everywhere so as long as we're on 4.18
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1794922 in Ubuntu "lubuntu 18.10 x86 (32bit) image fails to load 'ehci-pci 0000:00:a.7: dma_direct_map_sg: overflow 0x000000016e3f3000+2048 of device mask ffffffff' repeats" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> (or until a fix comes)
<wxl> looks like debian's still working on it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> With kernel stuff, we separate that out completely from Debian iirc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go ask in #ubuntu-kernel :)
<wxl> i'm not worried about that. they'll figure it out. i'm just letting you know :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mkay love you long time
<wxl> although… this may be 32 bit only
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ruh rooooh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: not sure if you saw last night but keep an eye open for https:/ …], I've noticed the vim thing. Will look at it. On login screen I've seen that in a 2 monitor environment. Only one screen works. I asked him how many monitors he have
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone knows where the default (not ~.config/mimeapp.list) mimeapps.list is saved? I don't see it in xdg.
<wxl> i'd start by looking at the lxqt-session defaults
<wxl> lyorian: where is the manual code at?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAe046d0c5cba9: remove Depends variables, add lintian TODO] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAe046d0c5cba9
<wxl> a little bit closer now on trojita
<wxl> To ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/trojita.git
<wxl>  ! [remote rejected] master -> master (unpacker error)
<wxl> error: failed to push some refs to 'ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/trojita.git'  
<ubot93> Factoid '[remote rejected] master -' not found
<wxl> O_O
<wxl> OH
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we're 100% in use which is why i can't push. PLEASE FIX NOW
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: we're 100% in use which is why i can't push. PLEASE FIX NOW], I THOUGHT YOU SAID REMOVING THE THINGS THAT ARE A GIG OR TWO WOULDN'T HELP
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When you remove the archive copy of a couple of things it should free up a gig or two.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't do much from here. I can give us a virtual drive that can get us through but long term we're moving hosts.
<lubot> <acheronuk> wxl: is there a bug for this bluedevil thing?
<acheronuk> wxl tsimonq2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GWHZVQ8xZd/
<acheronuk> building in https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/cosmic
<tsimonq2> ack
<wxl> acheronuk: no bug, actually. i guess you could make one: if you don't use plasma, this is required to expose the bluetooth functions
<tsimonq2> Server (and thus IRC bridge etc.) is going down for some maintenance. Should last anywhere between 20 minutes and two hours, but we're doing a necessary storage upgrade.
<acheronuk> wxl: might make release team happier if there was a bug, but not essential I guess. if they reject it requesting more paperwork we can quickly do it ;)
<acheronuk> anyway. please just confirm changes really do what you want them to
<wxl> done did
<acheronuk> wxl: did done (upload)
<wxl> danke
<acheronuk> in freeze queue anyway
<wxl> well we do have a FFe but i'm not sure what's necessary to get that going
<wxl> i.e. how to apply it to this situation
<acheronuk> now you say :P
<wxl> well like i said, i don't know anything :)
<wxl> on the other hand @tsimonq2 does so i blame him
<tsimonq2> What bluedevil patch?
<tsimonq2> XD
 * acheronuk backs up irc logs
<wxl> siiiiigh
<wxl> the one that actually exposes the bluetooth controls
<wxl> since bluedevil, the only reasonable qt bluetooth solution, is out-of-the-box dependent largely on a plasmoid
<tsimonq2> wxl: pingalingling
<tsimonq2> wxl: So apparently the disk space you initially get for a Digital Ocean droplet is what you have forever... so I just had to create a snapshot, and now we have more than 5x the disk space.
<tsimonq2> Just waiting for processing.
<tsimonq2> We'll also have to have IS change the wildcard domain entry over, but that's trivial.
<wxl> ok cool
<tsimonq2> wxl: Mkay, should be back in place. You might want to put /etc/hosts locally at 159.203.98.186 for phab.lubuntu.me et. al until DNS propogates.
<wxl> kthx
<wxl> ^folks
<tsimonq2> Meanwhile, wanna do the rejoin dance real quick wxl?
<tsimonq2> IRC <-> Telegram isn't back yet.
<wxl> yeah
<tsimonq2> Alright. Let me know when you're ready.
<wxl> ok in 5
<wxl> go
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All clear?
<tsimonq2> Huzzah!
<wxl> looks like it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There was some activity on this end while the bridge was gone, relaying again.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from brli7848: is there an easy way to configure lxqt's color scheme?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from brli7848: I don't know why but using the lxqt appearance setting doesn't change color of the window
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from brli7848: ps. it does change the panel and wallpaper(if checked the alter user-defined wallpaper)
<wxl> i think you have to dig into the actual theme for that @brli7848
<tsimonq2> wxl: Push trojita again?
<wxl> will in ~5-10
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> wxl, lyorian: Manual's now published at manual.lubuntu.me.
<lyorian> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will we have daily today?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We should, within the hour.
<wxl> did you just kick them off again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's 1:30 PM my time and builds kickoff at about noon so they should just be finishing up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> did you just kick them off again?], No, did you?
<wxl> builds kick off at 1659 and it's 1831
<wxl> they finished building at 1709
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK, so they did build today.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Qool.
<wxl> but they're not on the tracker
<wxl> i'm asking at -release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Blame Adam. XD
<wxl> i usually do
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-artwork [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now I can see current dailies. Downloading to test them.
<wxl> @HMollerCl check that whole vim as default for text files
<wxl> my memory is that's old but it's also possible that's old BUT BECAUSE NO ONE REPORTS BUGS it got forgotten about :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm on it (with not much time) at this moment the only thing that I know is that it's governed by .config/mimeapps.list but I don't know how it is created
<wxl> is that really it?
<wxl> apt-file search says that's from gdm
<tsimonq2> wxl: No, WALTER doesn't report bugs. :P
<wxl> you're right
<wxl> i go fix them
<wxl> unlike your twitter followers :/
<acheronuk> bluedevil accepted into -proposed
<wxl> (who do neither!)
<wxl> gold star for acheronuk !
<tsimonq2> wxl: OUR Twitter followers. :P
<wxl> @tsimonq2: well you run the show there, so they're yours :)
<tsimonq2> bah
<wxl> unless you're saying you want to adopt the mastodon followers as yours, too
 * wxl grins
<tsimonq2> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<tsimonq2> Mastodon has furries.
<tsimonq2> Furries are bad.
<tsimonq2> Therefore, Mastodon is bad.
<tsimonq2> QED.
<wxl> that's a terrible uninclusive perspective
<wxl> that said, go fix your followers :)
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> is that really it?], https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/11
<wxl> ok so that suggests this can be fixed in what is most likely /etc/xdg/applications/mimeapps.list
<tsimonq2> Oh hey btw wxl if you want something to chew on... Calamares currently is a GUI application that starts as root (yes, *gasp*, I know) but try passing the -E argument to sudo in the desktop file before clicking it.
<tsimonq2> That makes theming look MUCH better.
<tsimonq2> But, if that didn't make you pull your hair out enough, running Cala as root, with sudo or pkexec, you can't actually click the link in the installer and have it work.
<tsimonq2> You know, the "Support" link.
<wxl> oh fun
<wxl> file a bug love you bye :)
<wxl> (or maybe put it on +2)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> ok so that suggests this can be fixed in what is most likely /etc/xdg/appl …], how do you know it is in xdg/applications and not only xdg ? because in the user it in in .config not .config/applications
<wxl> @HMollerCl the bug says $XDG_DATA_HOME echo should be /etc/xdg, if i'm not wrong
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good pint, but also says:  ... libfm-pref-apps is writing into $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/mimeapps.list
<wxl> true enough
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will have to read the manual in cpp.
<wxl> there is /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<wxl> i'm not finding mimeapps* anywher
<wxl> huh
<wxl> xdg-mime query default text/plain
<wxl> org.gnome.gedit.desktop
<wxl> wooooot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> schema.override?
<wxl> yeah i don't know
<wxl> i mean this should basically derive from the default database shared-mime-info
<wxl> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/mime-apps-spec/latest/ar01s04.html
<wxl> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/mime-apps-spec/latest/ar01s02.html
<wxl> to be fair it doesn't open vim for me but libreoffice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that happend to me in the latest dailies I tried with .conf
<wxl> ah
<wxl> /usr/share/application/defaults.list
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huzzah: https://l10n.lubuntu.me/cosmic-beta-released/es/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> /usr/share/application/defaults.list], could be, I read that in ubuntu 14.04 was in /usr/share/application/mimeapps.list
<wxl> it's certainly there
<wxl> and to be honest the current spec seems to suggest it should be mimeapps.list
<wxl> it's just not
<wxl> sigh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mimeapps.list for working, default for creating the first mimeapps.list
<wxl> well mimeapps does work
<wxl> @HMollerCl /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/mimeapps.list
<wxl> [Default Applications]
<wxl> plain/text:featherpad.desktop
<wxl> that's all you need
<lubot> <HMollerCl> right!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that makes sense
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's friday from a loooong week.
<wxl> i KNOW XD
 * wxl has to go driving to an out-of-town event with $child soon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ls
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, wrong window
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Now I have a question, this is in the same same repository as D17 that hasn't been closed yet. ... So, how should I handle this? new commit? Or same? If it's news, should I create a new directory clonening the repository? Because if I pull the changes from D17 would be overrided in my working directory, right?
<wxl> you could add to D17
<wxl> if you don't have the working copy you grab the repo, then `arc patch D17` then make changes and `arc diff`
<wxl> are we waiting on @tsimonq2 for D17?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Are we?
<wxl> aren't we/
<wxl> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I blame wxl. XD
<wxl> unlikely
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just put 'er in one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Less hassle to get through queues.
<wxl> huh?
<wxl> you saying make a new one?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm saying put both of the changes in one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> D17
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Breeze is in current daily, it worked
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweeeet.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is there a reason to be 2 screenshots app? Screen grab and other one I don't know his name?
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's the name of the other one?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Mm it appears in the menu, the first one in graphics
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LXImage-Qt?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Could be, with a startup flag
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 559x155) https://i.imgur.com/4qj2I9T.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right. Let's axe screengrab.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think screen grab is not necessary
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Agreed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> plain/text:featherpad.desktop], isn't it text/plain ?
<wxl> that's what i meant XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I also have application/x-shellscript=featherpad.desktop; should I add it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heeeya wxl, so is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics kind of an important package?
<wxl> sure @HMollerCl. whatever seems reasonable. feel free to dig through all of the desktop.list and see what you might want to change
<wxl> just ignore firefox references because it appears that lxqt settings have precedence over that
<wxl> @tsimonq2: um depends on who you ask :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: um depends on who you ask :)], Does every other flavor besides Lubuntu have it in 18.04?
<wxl> theoretically libinput has superceded the need for synaptics but i still hear chatter about it not supporting this device or that device or this feature or that feature
<wxl> but synaptics should be considered, at least, on its way out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What about for 18.04?
<wxl> more questionable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "Hi Simon, ... I needed to try to see if you would happen to know of a particular reason why the following is no longer part of an 18.04 default install? ... xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ... This is as I'm trying to find out how we can go about getting Trackpad Hotkey functionality in 18.04.1 LTS? ... The Trackpad Hotkey seems to be 
<lubot> recognized ('deactivated' graphic pops-up each time Fn+F5 key is depressed) but is somehow not linked to the Enable/Disable Trackpad functionality in Settings (i.e. does nothing). ... Much appreciated, ... Han"
<wxl> apt-rdepends -r xserver-xorg-input-synaptics| grep ^[a-z]*-desktop
<wxl> Reading package lists... Done
<wxl> Building dependency tree       
<wxl> Reading state information... Done
<wxl> lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> kubuntu-desktop
<wxl> mythbuntu-desktop
<wxl> ubuntu-desktop
<wxl> edubuntu-desktop
<wxl> ubuntukylin-desktop
<wxl> ubuntustudio-desktop
<wxl> ubuntustudio-desktop-core
<wxl> xubuntu-desktop
<wxl> so probably something broken about their system
<wxl> er wait a minute
<wxl> ah heck that's xenial
<wxl> in bionic we're the only noes
<wxl> but we do have it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> added featherpad as default viewer in D17, D21 is for screengrab removal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://twitter.com/grufwub/status/1045612321857523712?s=19
<wxl[m]> 👾
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> 👾], Should show up on Mastodon too, Lubuntu RTed it.
<wxl[m]> Nice
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-29
<lubot> <kc2bez> Boosted the toot!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huzzah!
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> HP zd8000 Pentium4 @3.4 (single core with hyperthreading) AMD ATI Mobility Radion X600 2Gb of RAM.  ... 32bit iso burned to a dvd.  ... Installed cleanly even in an optical drive that tends to overheat and lock up. Was it intentional to have no 'Erase disk' option in the installer? Also would personally like a 'use same password 
<lubot> for administrator' option (but understand why it's not there)  ... System rebooted with no problems and updated cleanly. System seems lean and quick.  ... Will update further as I add my usual array of muck to the system.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> No Broadcom support out of the box, but track pad and logitech mouse (via dongle) work flawlessly.
<wxl[m]> Blame Broadcom
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Blame Broadcom], What's the deal with Broadcom drivers anyway?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why are they so freaking problematic and is there anything we can do about it, at all?
<lubot> <brli7848> they didn't release any new driver ever since 3.x kernel series IIRC
<lubot> <brli7848> the rest of support up to 4.0x was done by patching the last release
<lubot> <brli7848> they claim to contribute to kernel but the fact is their upstreamed kernel module (bcm, or, the supported hardware list) is always a few model behind the latest
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Harumph.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Siduction 18.3.0 has them working out of the box. Any chance of stealing their setup? (It was their x64 version I had on this laptop)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: IT'S ALWAYS ALF'S FAULT XD
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> LOL
<wxl[m]> Siduction doesn't care about using proprietary binary blobs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> True.
<wxl[m]> Alf hates free software
<lubot> <tsimonq2> agaida doesn't care. XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Exaaaactly.
<wxl[m]> So no we won't
<wxl[m]> Of course we do too since we're using Telegram 😭
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Is it available under additional drivers like Nvidia? Hasn't found that part of settings yet.
<wxl[m]> There's a package who's sole purpose is to download the binaries
<wxl[m]> That way we don't have to dirty our repos with them 😁
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> B43 cutter installer or something. I installed that from the software installer already.
<krytarik> !info ubuntu-drivers-common | More general like this
<ubot93> More general like this: ubuntu-drivers-common (source: ubuntu-drivers-common): Detect and install additional Ubuntu driver packages. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.5.4 (cosmic), package size 39.5 kB, installed size 209 kB
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Thank you
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Dreamingwolf [B43 cutter installer or something. I installed that from the software installer …], here is a compiliation of different methods for broadcom http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Excellent! Thank you @HMollerCl !
<lubot> <HMollerCl> IN my case what work was: ... $sudo apt-get remove —purge bcmwl-kernel-source ... $sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter ... blacklists: ... $cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep 'bcm ... (You may want to copy this) and see if the term 'blacklist bcm43xx' is there. ... If it is, type cd /etc/modprobe.d/ and then $sudo le
<lubot> afpad blacklist.conf ... Put a # in front of the line: blacklist bcm43xx ... reboot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> $sudo modprobe -r b43 ... $sudo modprobe b43     ... $sudo rfkill unblock all
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when if turno wireless on/off Ihad to  ... $sudo rfkill unblock all ... tomo make it work again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> of course, it was a bcm43xx
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Again, thank you. I'll try that when I'm back at testing. Nuling and paving my desktop… again… at the moment.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> *nuking not nuling*
<wxl> looks like the bluetooth stuff should be in the menu now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluedevil/4:5.13.5-0ubuntu2 @tsimonq2 do we need to do something to get around freeze with this?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> looks like the bluetooth stuff should be in the menu now https://launchpad …], Should be in the next dailies.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It migrated and should be installable as of 20 hours ago.
<wxl> 20 hours ago.. might already be there in today's?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wxl> k cool. just didn't know if that FFe is automatic or if we need to bug people
<lubot> <tsimonq2> An FFe is a human-made and human-enforced freeze. :P
<wxl> ah ic
<wxl> oh jeez what did i do wrong
<wxl> i tried to land D16 and smoething went weird
<wxl> i think
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oof, rookie mistake :)
<wxl> i blame my instructor
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go to master and revert that commit you just made. Later I'll rewind both and force push.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When you do arc land, you have to do `arc land BRANCH` otherwise it automatically lands to master.
<wxl> aw jeez that's dumb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So you just landed all of that to master.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah ik :/
<wxl> tjat
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So revert it, and retry it.
<wxl> oops
<wxl> that's particularly ungitlike
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But you'll likely have to git merge the branch created by arc patch onto ubuntu/cosmic.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This part is weird and buggy, I know. :/
<wxl> ok i think i did the revert right
<wxl> `git diff HEAD HEAD^^` returns null so that's a good sign
<wxl> weird that i can do the arc patch but land fails
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno, dude.
<wxl> nope can't do it
<wxl> i give up
<wxl> you fix it XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lazy XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me sleep a little bit to let you wallow in shame
<wxl> no effect
<wxl> you'll just be making wendy sad
<wxl> oh. i think i know why. it updated the whole differential https://phab.lubuntu.me/D16
<wxl> and even picking at just the diff (62) of the whole differential (D16) is still not enough.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Yay! You are making more progress than I was in actually getting it to land.
<wxl> there i think i did it
<wxl> problem was, again, the instructor
<wxl> arc land --onto ubuntu/cosmic
<wxl> ok let's try this again
<wxl> ah well i was going to land D21 but it wants launchpad credentials which then doesn't seem to accept
<wxl> maybe if i change the remote to git+ssh instead of http
<wxl> that seems to work but cosmic doesn't exist in remote origin bah
<wxl> well i give up on that. @tsimonq2 got any clues?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> git merge arcpatch-D12 or whatever and push.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Using arc patch makes its own Git branch locally.
<wxl> or whatever?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whatever the branch name is.
<wxl> let's make sure we get this right
<wxl> so you wnat me to arc patch
<wxl> and then what? git checkout cosmic?
<wxl> and then git merge arcpatch-Dwhatever?
<wxl> why doesn't this just work with arc land?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because arc land is stupid, that's why :)
<wxl> that seems like a less likely explanation
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bet
<wxl> so you have no clue. got it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I get it to work locally that way.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, I don't.
<wxl> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You think I'm just being a bad instructor? I had to clumsily step through this myself. XD
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i wonder if it's not the changing of the origin that messes with things
<lubot> <acheronuk> using stupid arc puts me off upstreaming patches to KDE
<wxl> well often times it's so much easier it's ridiculous
<wxl> but these edge cases good god
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [using stupid arc puts me off upstreaming patches to KDE], Oh so KDE has the same problems?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Maybe poke around there?
<lubot> <acheronuk> dunno. but the docs are **it
<wxl> hah now THAT is true
<wxl> https://discourse.phabricator-community.org/t/documentation-for-bin-commands/1928
<wxl> apparently the developers are allergic to making it better, too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha
<wxl> i tried explicitly setting the branch tracking to no avail
<wxl> oh well that's done
<wxl> another one for Hans
<wxl> maybe if we actually had that on phab as opposed to launchpad that might make a difference
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's move it then.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can in a bit.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-30
<tsimonq2> wxl, @TheWendyPower: Urgent ping on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81
<tsimonq2> waaaat where is lugito O_O
<tsimonq2> k, let's see about this lugito backlog...
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81
<tsimonq2> Harumph.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> wxl, @TheWendyPower: Urgent ping on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81], So use Firefox in the slide show, or don't show the browser in the slide show?
<tsimonq2> Use Firefox in the slideshow.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Sounds good, can do!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAb6daaaed74c8: install stuff] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAb6daaaed74c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS75449072893c: Set taskbar buttons to 200px default] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS75449072893c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA5afca84e7a9d: remove reference to bsd on filesystem] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA5afca84e7a9d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSbd69a7420210: One has to `arc land BRANCH`?! Really?!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSbd69a7420210
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG39609b5537ff: Add a Spanish translation for the latest Beta announcement, thanks to…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG39609b5537ff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGe0f4554428c5: Honor PAM's ambient supplemental groups] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGe0f4554428c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING258b27c52cdb: Added missing utmp/wtmp/btmp handling] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING258b27c52cdb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGdbfaed54f49e: Prepare changelog for release] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGdbfaed54f49e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA2c0110d241e2: trim description lines] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA2c0110d241e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA9b4e7c9aea0a: added a few features] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA9b4e7c9aea0a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED915d72fabb32: remove screengrab] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED915d72fabb32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS37e371341c7a: Set taskbar buttons to 200px default] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS37e371341c7a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAdd15b8fddd19: fixing copyright for lintian] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAdd15b8fddd19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA3d30d3ddcd68: add misc depends for debhelper] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA3d30d3ddcd68
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA9f4652af0b91: removing need for dh-exec for now] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA9f4652af0b91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO69b8a5346295: Only sleep for a fifth of a second, no more.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO69b8a5346295
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE8dfa1f86aa67: DSC file for 1.8] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE8dfa1f86aa67
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE4dc4a9901432: Import patches-unapplied version 1.8 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE4dc4a9901432
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE79a4b3ca9104: Import patches-applied version 1.8 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE79a4b3ca9104
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-default-settings (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.13 => 1.14] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS4456d3d74df7: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS4456d3d74df7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1512
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA1a4159bab8cb: correction] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA1a4159bab8cb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1513
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1514
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That Falkon thing, doesn't affect trojita? i don't know trojjita and haven't use much falkon, my only concern is because friefox and thunderbird share things.
<wxl> nope
<wxl> trojita is webkit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cool
<tsimonq2> eew but OK :)
<wxl> html mail is for fools anyways
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaj
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm trying to understand what I've to do for D17
<lubot> <HMollerCl> git diff gets me nothing.
<wxl> you have to read a little bit of the manual :)
<wxl> git diff alone does nothing
<wxl> it's meant to compare two things
<wxl> you need to specify which two things to compare
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1515
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok. I thought there was something completely wrong
<wxl> so you'd want to do `git diff revision-before-your-changes HEAD`
<wxl> you can dig through `git log` to figure out that revision reference
<wxl> @Zebedee i understand you've had some problems with falkon/nvidia?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1516
<wxl> oh and @HMollerCl you'll wnat to output that to a file
<wxl> you can apply it with `patch < /path/to/path`
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1517
<lubot> <HMollerCl> origin/ubuntu/cosmic did the trick
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11 => 1.12] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I don't know why. at least in .git origin was the repository
<wxl> what were you trying to do? origin is typically the name of the remote
<lubot> <HMollerCl> comparing against remote
<lubot> <HMollerCl> git diff origin/ubuntu/cosmic > patch.txt ... did the trick
<wxl> oh i was just saying to compare in what you have. 
<wxl> basically you're just collecting the changes that make up your commit without necessarily dragging along history, which will get you in trouble
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> oh i was just saying to compare in what you have.], what I have against the remote, or not?
<wxl> so let's say you've got a `git log` like this:
<wxl>  3 your change
<wxl>  2 some other change of yours
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> basically you're just collecting the changes that make up your commit with …], I get the idea. I thought it was not necessary, I thought git took care of different people working in the same archive
<wxl>  1 the last commit before your first change
<wxl>  0 the commit before that one, etc.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> 1 the last commit before your first change], I understand that
<wxl> then if you `git diff 1 HEAD > patch` you'll have all the changes in patch that make up 3 and 2
<wxl> git has mechanisms to work with it, but where there are conflicts (as you'll have with the changelog in your case), things become more complicated
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aa, ok, I get the changelog conflict
<wxl> yep
<wxl> to be further clear let's say upstream has:
<wxl>  A someone else's change
<wxl>  B some other person's change
<wxl> then that git diff i mentioned doesn't even consider those. it's all local
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok. got it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<wxl> the suggestions i gave both involve getting your local copy in a state so that you don't have conflicts with the remote
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the apply the patch with git apply?
<wxl> i usually just use `patch` but i bet `git apply` would work too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> trying to clone give me a ECDSA WARNING
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you change something?
<wxl> yes the IP changed
<wxl> delete the offending line in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> i usually just use `patch` but i bet `git apply` would work too], So 'git patch <path to change log>'
<wxl> @TheWendyPower hm? there's no `git patch`
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Never mind, I'll go back through it all again. I'm also having a change log error when trying to git pull
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> You have the solution above, I just need to read it again.
<wxl> if upstream has conflicting changes that might explain some things
<wxl> see my note to Hnas on D17
<wxl> that will add some context
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Sounds good!
<wxl> if you get stuck @TheWendyPower let me know the error
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry have to force to D17 ?
<wxl> you could have done that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> need to or could I live as 22?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *leave
<wxl> don't need to
<wxl> makes it easier tho
<wxl> @tsimonq2: see any problem landing D22? the only reason i ask is your commit message about uploading to cosmic
<tsimonq2> wxl: Uhm, see my review comment. :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will change changelog to 1.15 and update d17, is that better?
<wxl> i just killed D17 :/
<tsimonq2> Make a whole separate entry above 1.14.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup 1.15
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, yeah @HMollerCL.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, that's cool.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> update D17 or D22
<tsimonq2> D22
<wxl> D22. i killed D17
<wxl> we wouldn't have to do deal with this but you waited too long @HMollerCl ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1518
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok D22 is updated
<wxl> oh lemme go land this
<tsimonq2> Don't mess it up this time. XD
<wxl> i won't now that i've figured out the way around your stupid incomplete instructions XD
 * tsimonq2 kicks wxl's butt
<tsimonq2> Get 'er done!
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe we could do a smaill list with things that are better in lxqt than lxde, so people move happier. People hate change.
<wxl> done
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS9c92b3a78d72: enable GTK theme as default and set it to Arc-Darker. Set featherpad as default…] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS9c92b3a78d72
<tsimonq2> k love you long time.
<wxl> @HMollerCl start a release annoucement on rBLOG
<tsimonq2> Anyone actually test this thing? :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Anyone actually test this thing? :)], which?
<tsimonq2> D22
<wxl> yup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I tested it excpet for the gcompile part
<tsimonq2> k cool
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, I hope gcompile runs during installation
<tsimonq2> How do we know this could even happen?
<tsimonq2> Has anyone done a test package build? :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> glib-compile-schemas
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this gschemas.override are used by mate
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> But in their packaging, do they do anything special? Like a postinst script?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl look at it and didn't found it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> didn't found they do.
<wxl> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-settings/files/head:/debian/
<tsimonq2> Next time, please put such information in the task. :)
<tsimonq2> I'll upload it.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sooooo when are you applying for PPU? :)
<wxl> soon
<wxl> first i got to figure out trojita
<wxl> i'm so freaking close.. but i got to figure out all the different build methodologies to play well together 
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-default-settings (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.13 => 1.15] (lubuntu)
<lyorian_> @HmollerCl include lxqt-runner in that list
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I can't resolve the merge issues with the changelog. I can see what the issue is when I open the changelog file. I'm going to get some sleep and then tell you everything I tried in the morning.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lyorian_ [<lyorian_> @HmollerCl include lxqt-runner in that list], That is because I'm thinking
<lubot> <HMollerCl> On it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...but why? :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It must like spamming it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh, so it didn't spam it that time.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Interesting......
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So here is what my changelog looks like after git pull. I can see the problem. I just don't know how to fix it. In searching for a solution I tried 'git fetch —all' then 'git reset —hard' and still have the same issue. If I edit the changelog so it is correct then it wants me to commit it.  ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SFSvC6C9
<lubot> 8w/
<wxl> @TheWendyPower empty paste
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower empty paste], Not here
<wxl> wot
<wxl> going back to the question of the state of synaptics here's a new touchpad tool— using libinput https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135554
<wxl> @TheWendyPower i see you didn't follow the instructions i gave hans
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> It told me that patch was trash.
<wxl> really? that's bizarre
<wxl> oh well
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> This has been the story of my life....
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 'patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.'
<wxl> can you pastebin the patch please?
<wxl> i mean at this point it's probably irrelevant but worth looking into for the next time you might need to do this
<wxl> that said, to resolve this: 
<wxl>  1. delete lines 1-5,21 from the changelog
<wxl>  2. git add debian/changelog
<wxl>  3. git status and make sure there isn't anything under "Unmerged files" that you need to worry about
<wxl>  4. git commit -m "update changelog for recent changes"
<wxl>  5. arc diff or git push depending
<wxl> if it's more compilcated, you might want to use `git mergetool` which will give you a three way view of local, remote, and the common ancestor
<wxl> mergetool can be given a tool to use for the changes
<wxl> i'm not sure of the BEST qt option but kdiff3 would be good
<wxl> !info kdiff3
<ubot93> kdiff3 (source: kdiff3): compares and merges 2 or 3 files or directories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.98-4 (cosmic), package size 578.8 kB, installed size 3196 kB
<wxl> oh actually kdiff3-qt
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> The patch.txt file is blank. I did 'git reset —merge' and I'm going to go back and read things again. I'm having way too many issues. The problem has to something I'm doing wrong. It is ridiculous the number of issues I've been having... I have to be skipping a step somewhere. bangs head on desk
<wxl> well that particular issue was obviously in the creation of the patch
<wxl> considering you have the patch, it's probably not a redirection issue
<wxl> it's more likely that you didn't specify the right references
<wxl> you might have specified two references which really didn't change relative to one another-- or worse yet the same ones
<wxl> in git log you might have had:
<wxl>  3 your change
<wxl>  2 previous change
<wxl> so you would have wanted something like `git diff 2 3` or `git diff 2 HEAD` but if you made the mistake of doing, say, `git diff 3 HEAD` that's another way of saying `git diff 3 3` which obviously produces an empty result
<wxl> that said, just do like i said above. it will be quick and easy
<wxl> i gave hans the instructions i gave knowing that merges can be a real pain
<wxl> the one you have is EASY, so you should be able to work with it :)
<wxl> wow lyorian_ you are on fire with the manual
<lyorian_> yep
<wxl> do you have a lot of translations already? i assume not
<lyorian_> wxl nope haven't gotten to that part yet
<wxl> well the interface still doesn't expose a way to change languages nor a way to change versions so that's kind of an issue
<wxl> not your issue though XD
<lyorian_> I think that might be exposed in conf.py with something under language but I don't know much about that yet
<wxl> i'd urge you to make a task on phab and subscribe @tsimonq2 and i. normal priority i think would be fine. that way at least we won't forget it :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1280x215) https://i.imgur.com/quSQWOu.jpg Got that error lifebooting i386. It still works
<wxl> strange
<wxl> i wouldn't worry bout it if there is no other effect
<wxl> someone's already reporting issues with upgrades, but i've co-opted one of their bugs to collect problems and solutions https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-manual/+bug/1795248
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1795248 in lubuntu-manual "no clear pathway to upgrade to LXQt version from LXDE" [Critical, New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeaaaah so duplicate network icon in existing LXDE installs is kinda my fault. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I need to get to a computer and fix default settings.
<wxl> no it
<wxl> s not
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Last dailies have new nicer shutdown dialog
<wxl> oh?
<wxl> only on the installed system i assume
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Probably due to the change to Breeze.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It makes things look so much qooler.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Could be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1530
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1531
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1532
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ZebedeeBoss Did Falkon start crashing for you again under Lubuntu dailies?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or does it still crash?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Same with @BigDaddyLinux
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1533
<wxl> https://interverse.tk/qview/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1534
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1535
<wxl> so here's a question: why didn't we firefox from the beginning?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 'cause that was before our change of direction.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "Firefox uses more RAM blah blah" :)
<wxl> huh?
<wxl> oh well that's questionable
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1536
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1537
<wxl> did you see cjwatson's fixes didn't fix our logos @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: And I totally blame you. :)
<wxl> well that would be foolish
<tsimonq2> Where in the HECK is our high quality Lubuntu logo @VikingRedwolf?
<wxl> basically the one guy who knows about it *THE MOST* seems to have an issue
<wxl> or he did something wrong
<tsimonq2> I bet I can fix it if I just had the high quality logo.
<tsimonq2> iff
<tsimonq2> But @VikingRedwolf won't give it up.
<tsimonq2> I need text and logo combination.
<wxl> actually i might have it if you have that repo set up for me to dump his stuff
<lubot> <BigDaddyLinux> @tsimonq2 [Same with @BigDaddyLinux], It does yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Where in the HECK is our high quality Lubuntu logo @VikingRedwolf?], Define high quality
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf [Define high quality], SVG quality
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FWQn9tv9N4/ looks good.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl [<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FWQn9tv9N4/ looks good.], Aye
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DFvmSqQqkR/ also looks good
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 [SVG quality], https://cloud.rafaellaguna.uk/index.php/s/KWJxHabiLsxnMzH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> With Lubuntu text .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://cloud.rafaellaguna.uk/index.php/s/b5pGaLDkNcjWzLC
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll send them
<wxl> isn't this what you sent me/
<tsimonq2> Alright, wxl and @TheWendyPower, for now on please directly push lubuntu-default-settings changes to Phabricator: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/
<wxl> FINALLY
<tsimonq2> The repositories under Clone are accurate.
<tsimonq2> So no more backwards Launchpad nonsensical crap.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Same with artwork.
<tsimonq2> No more Launchpad.
<wxl> yay
<wxl> seeds?
<tsimonq2> Those HAVE to stay on LP.
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> k so now I'm looking at this lubuntu-default-settings SRU.
<wxl> whichn?
<tsimonq2> There's https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786602 but that FTBFS in bionic-proposed so I'm going to re-upload, lumping in a fix for duplicate network icons.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1786602 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Bionic) "Lubuntu 18.04 'Lubuntu Qt session' crashes the system" [Critical, Fix Committed]
<tsimonq2> But yeah, I got this.
<wxl> ah good
<wxl> be sure about those duplicate network icons though
<wxl> i'm not sure that's actually a thing
<wxl> i don't see them in live for sure
<tsimonq2> It's freaking flaky, but I know why.
<tsimonq2> We have a special panel plugin that right now only does volume.
<tsimonq2> That also has the ability to do networking stuff.
<tsimonq2> ...we don't explicitly disable it. :P
<wxl> hahahahhaha
<wxl> oooooooooooooooooook
<tsimonq2> So we need to throw a config file in there which says NO SHUT UP DON'T RANDOMLY TURN ON.
<wxl> cuz that bug you saw was from someone who had a very well-entrenched bionic install that they upgraded to cosmic
<wxl> they got two icons because one was lxqt and one was lxde
<tsimonq2> Yeah, not the same thing, dawg. :)
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> I bet.
<tsimonq2> I almost bet it's because on upgrading, LXQt sorta just steals the LXDE Openbox config.
<tsimonq2> I'm tempted to almost say "don't even try to upgrade this thing" XD
<wxl> well the point is they're not even the same icons
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> Which is weird.
<wxl> same with power management
<tsimonq2> But ultimately, this is a Bionic thing that needs SRU fun.
<wxl> we do need the documentation. it's inevitable
<tsimonq2> Which documentation?
<wxl> how to upgrade
<tsimonq2> ah
<tsimonq2> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah idk dude :)
<tsimonq2> Probably going to be a similar situation to KDE 4 -> Plasma [5]
<wxl> some of it's going to be "look at your configuration for ${LXDE_APP} and adjust the configuration for ${LXQt_APP} accordingly but"
<wxl> oh?
<tsimonq2> Yeah idk dude, I'm just not really comfortable pouring hours into writing that shiznit :/
<tsimonq2> lyorian_ has been on fire with the manual, maybe she can do it?
<lyorian_> Yeah that will be a bit challanging on how to write
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> @tsimonq2 [@ZebedeeBoss Did Falkon start crashing for you again under Lubuntu dailies?], It was not crashing on the last daily I used.  I can retest on the beta
<lynorian> @ZebedeeBoss what sites?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> @lynorian [<lynorian> @ZebedeeBoss what sites?], No idea on what sites specifically. I can retest on lubuntu beta and report back here
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS0229d7cbb2e3: Sync with the archive.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS0229d7cbb2e3
<lynorian> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS4be7e413ec21: Remove /usr/share/xsessions/QLubuntu.desktop from lubuntu-default-settings.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS4be7e413ec21
<wxl> @ZebedeeBoss can you report a bug if you do find a crash? `ubuntu-bug falkon` and include the site
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> @wxl [<wxl> @ZebedeeBoss can you report a bug if you do find a crash? `ubuntu-bug falk …], Will do
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Might be the one and only time I put this here, but this is now a thing: https://www.patreon.com/tsimonq2
<lubot> danieus was added by: danieus
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-23
<wxl> @kc2bez: https://share.riseup.net/#DxvDjFSXaL4KfR0GS09wnA
<kc2bez> wxl: is that what it was or did you change it?
<wxl> that's what it was
<kc2bez> harumpf
<wxl> and i dug deeeper into the cpp manual and didn't see anything particularly helpful
<wxl> to make things even more confusing, i feel like i personally have uploaded binaries
<wxl> huh git lfs is an option
<wxl> i've looked through all the settings and i'm not finding anything applicable
<kc2bez> Thanks for looking.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: have you run into this before?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: have you run into this before?], I haven't but I say just push a commit
<kc2bez> wxl: thoughts?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> ugghhh! I hate you shortcutkeys.], @The_LoudSpeaker wxl: new insight about shortcuts: first boot works OK on upgrade but from the second+ stop working (maybe because of duplicates?). Also, I remove panel and runner from autostart to start them manually after globalkeys, didn't work, need to be sto
<lubot> pped and started after globalkeys
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it doesn't make sense to push a 0 byte file
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: it doesn't make sense to push a 0 byte file], ...?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 0 byte?
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P46
<kc2bez> wxl: I'm guessing this is only dealing with the webui side of things but it may be something: https://github.com/phacility/phabricator/blob/master/src/docs/user/configuration/configuring_file_storage.diviner#L113  Also, i have no idea what we have on the backend of things.
<wxl> mahbe
<wxl> currently set to 1000000
<wxl> try again
<kc2bez> I don't think it went.
<wxl> did you get the errors?
<kc2bez> yes
<kc2bez> same errors
<wxl> ok i'm reverting that
<kc2bez> wxl: not sure if this helps at all  https://share.riseup.net/#5M8p_XzCfB6W-6BML5B82A
<wxl> huh
<kc2bez> wxl: I'm guessing these other settings are cool too: https://github.com/phacility/phabricator/blob/master/src/docs/user/configuration/configuring_file_storage.diviner#L40
 * kc2bez shoots in the dark
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Responded to the 19.10 Beta task
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wrote a draft release announcement but I'm not quite caffeinated yet this morning so I grammar good :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I also reviewed the other diffs that are open
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker et. al ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I read your message. I don't think the actual wallpapers got pushed to phab.
<lubot> <RikMills> vlc still borked in live session?
<lubot> <RikMills> Oh, must be. Sigh...
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I tried a few times.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [@tsimonq2 I read your message. I don't think the actual wallpapers got pushed to …], Do you think it's a Git issue or a Phab/Arc issue?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not really sure but I think it is a phab/arc issue.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you pass me the files?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll hammer at it tonight until it'll work :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah I can do that. I will get them posted somewhere.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<wxl> @kc2bez: i don't know if you get notifications on these so https://phab.lubuntu.me/P46#248 cc @tsimonq2
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker @apt-ghetto @HMollerCl i wonder if the issues we have at least with duplicated shortcuts isn't somehow related to problems with the default shortcuts https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/pull/137
<ubot93> Pull 137 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "Better handling of default shortcuts" [Merged]
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez: i don't know if you get notifications on these so https://phab.lu …], Yes, filling up my mailbox :P It's all good. I will read through them in a bit.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 re: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D45 … I had picked up the colours from splash screen. they can be found somewhere in the filesystem somewhere under `/usr/share/` I don't remember it exactly but the background matches the splash screen. I think it shouldn't be a problem. … about the "Lubuntu" logo, I picked that also from
<lubot>  plymoith screen only. which in turn comes from rARTWORK only.  … tl.dr: don't worry about the colours.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, ack on "Lubuntu" not "lubuntu"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, since D47 is a competitor, you want me to change verison no to .3 wxl: ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, wxl: I am afriad you are right, those shortcuts might be coming from that issue. we will have to get the patch if that's the case. I will check the patch once I am free. gtg now else I miss dinner.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [@tsimonq2 re: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D45 … I had picked up the colours from splas …], Ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, since D47 is a competitor, you want me to change verison no to .3 wxl: ?], Let's merge both at the same time and do it in the same upload
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker @kc2bez I'm going to merge and upload both of your diffs once Dan gets back to me with wallpaper images
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Besides that, please take a look at the draft release announcement, as both of you have useful content to add :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll fix Lugito at lunch real quick but I'm going to paste the stacktrace here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It'd be super amazing if someone could fix it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Fix what
<wxl> da bot
<wxl> !es
<ubot93> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wxl> ^ Global Team: see that? i'd like a Lubuntu-specific version. am i ok to just change "ubuntu" to "lubuntu?" if not, suggest a different version
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> ^ Global Team: see that? i'd like a Lubuntu-specific version. am i ok to j …], En este canal de lubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #lubuntu-es; escriba " /join #lubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, he's asking if the bot can have that message, not for someone to translate it. Thanks though :D
<wxl> !es-#lubuntu
<ubot93> Factoid 'es-#lubuntu' not found
<wxl> oh foo
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you have any reason to believe our s3 isn't working?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you have any reason to believe our s3 isn't working?], No
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you have reason to believe it is?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<wxl> any way you can check?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By EOD, yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> At most it'd be read only
<wxl> that'd be bad
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well we can still view all of our images, right?
<wxl> except for the ones we can't upload
<wxl> 413 Request Entity Too Large
<wxl> tried to upload it manually and it failed
<wxl> looks like the issue *IS* related to nginx and php https://stackoverflow.com/questions/40858702/413-request-entity-too-large-arcanist-review
<wxl> also https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/configuring_file_storage/#configuring-upload-limit
<wxl> @teward001 you want to take care of tweaking those or what?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-24
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I can’t do bot lol
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
<lubot> geekchia was added by: geekchia
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 D45 updated
<The_LoudSpeaker> reading the draft release announcement now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto about the image, it is used next to Lubuntu entry. … About it's size, smaller sizes make it look pixelated in large displays. … Noted the suggestion for cfg file name and comments. I forgot to remove them after testing.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Tag me here for further queries.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Ok, I understand
<guiverc> bug in #ubuntu-bugs-announce: I "marked 1845187 as invalid (lubuntu unsupported path LXDE->LXQt)"  - if I'm wrong you can tell me (though may have to be tomorrow.. I'm heading to bed)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL461dd987fd43: Add Pages Row] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL461dd987fd43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa6c1fb37ffd1: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa6c1fb37ffd1
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 you want to take care of tweaking those or what?], context please?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71b2078f4c98: Add horizontal grid lines] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71b2078f4c98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d74ece7201a: Add Display legend checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d74ece7201a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0dca47f8f082: Add legend on bottom button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0dca47f8f082
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 lugito death was due to a 500 error
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL594782fcb4d5: Add address of peers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL594782fcb4d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb63ca8740990: Add data series of columns] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb63ca8740990
<lubot> <teward001> but it's been having that error for six days, about as long as there's been issues with Freenode
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfdfd819df770: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfdfd819df770
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18c5185140c1: Add images row] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18c5185140c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120#2377
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL81e46e801a3e: Add Down column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL81e46e801a3e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb612115ce07: Fix conjugation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb612115ce07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120#2389
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T76: need new looks] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76#2382
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL65fa98cc80ba: Move screenshot near text describing it] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL65fa98cc80ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2385
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120#2378
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc60c8968c225: Add First row as label to localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc60c8968c225
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43e8caf0f875: Add Chart Elements tab summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43e8caf0f875
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALac8ffe134b8c: Add Title filed to charts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALac8ffe134b8c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL450ce5f923c0: Add Axis labels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL450ce5f923c0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47270cd447a4: Add Client column of torrent properites] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47270cd447a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2376
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL19f4770810d5: Add Vertical grid lines] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL19f4770810d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2371
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2372
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL27bd1e570765: Spellcheck transmission] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL27bd1e570765
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe90548a9a048: Add statistic tab summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe90548a9a048
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120#2374
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3cbd4c8e34f0: Reword midnight notification] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3cbd4c8e34f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf471bb1eb703: minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf471bb1eb703
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120#2386
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe576457fb958: Add chart data range screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe576457fb958
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALace6741e4530: Add Next button for chart stuff] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALace6741e4530
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58d362807e02: Add subtitle field to charts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58d362807e02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b93a7f71cfb: Add Right button for legend] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b93a7f71cfb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL084ad53a5e75: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL084ad53a5e75
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa211af3718a9: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa211af3718a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALddde1a4d99b2: Remove : from timestamp] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALddde1a4d99b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd06a0fc930c0: Style graph type options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd06a0fc930c0
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 lugito death was due to a 500 error], So fix it in code *shot*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL875638ee3e87: move Document properties to its own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL875638ee3e87
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe4e6e8cd38d: Split paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe4e6e8cd38d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc26257f39e7d: Add Top button for legend] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc26257f39e7d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24a7b396b02e: Add localc chart-elements screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24a7b396b02e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2384
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2390
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL094f6724d00d: Add first column as label] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL094f6724d00d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b4db1740852: Move charts to own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b4db1740852
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120#2388
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120#2383
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL15de42780fc6: Add data series in rows button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL15de42780fc6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c62705b4d3f: Add Left button for legend] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c62705b4d3f
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: fwupdate (eoan-proposed/universe) [12-6 => 12-7] (lubuntu) (sync)
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D45 updated again.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added lubuntu-grub-theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D45
<The_LoudSpeaker> ohh hii lugito !
<The_LoudSpeaker> oops! I forgot to update the current time and date in it's dch. is that okay?
<The_LoudSpeaker> xfce uses gtk apps right?
<kc2bez> correct
<kc2bez> new xfce is now gtk3
<The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: 18.04 is supported until 2021
<The_LoudSpeaker> haa
<The_LoudSpeaker> forgot
<The_LoudSpeaker> sorry
<che888> #ss -E don`t work ???
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What?
<che888> command #ss -E 'socket  state Ivents ' print nothin' to STDOUT...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Support is in #lubuntu but you're going to have to be clearer
<wxl> @teward001 the context is in the backlog but tl;dr we can't use `arc diff` to upload wallpapers because of the webserver limits on upload size
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: https://forum.lxqt.org/t/nice-lubuntu-review/901
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I agree that the author of the review shouldn't be given much credibility
<wxl> replied
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm back from vacation so I'm on the road again
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 the context is in the backlog but tl;dr we can't use `arc diff` …], how large are the wallpapers
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 the context is in the backlog but tl;dr we can't use `arc diff` …], try again, if the error continues then the Phab config is bad 'cause the nginx handling the receiving of data has a limit of 500M
<lubot> <teward001> if the diff is much larger than 500M then you're doing things wrong
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<kc2bez> @teward001 I couldn't arc diff anything bigger than a 1M file
<lubot> <teward001> before or now?
<lubot> <teward001> kc2bez: ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> before
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will try again later
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa78aac9166e0: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa78aac9166e0
<wxl> i can try now
<wxl> no errors on the arc side
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T104: Get translations going again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T104#2391
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T104: Get translations going again] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T104#2392
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALab4b16249f8b: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALab4b16249f8b
<wxl> anyone having issues with github login in phab?
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't use github login
<wxl> wth is this now https://phab.lubuntu.me/file/data/uxshx6mpteflvn276olr/PHID-FILE-pg624wieu3q2pjxqb24i/1910-Caribbean-sunset-wallpaper.png
<wxl> HMAC-SHA256 can only digest strings.
<wxl> smells like it might be an S3 issue https://discourse.phabricator-community.org/t/invalid-all-files-fail-with-hmac-sha256-can-only-digest-strings/3081
<wxl> @teward001 do you have access to our S3 store to see if everything is actually working well?
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 do you have access to our S3 store to see if everything is actu …], we have an S3 store?
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl I believe the S3 is Simon's stuff not mine
<lubot> <teward001> i don't have direct access I don't think
<wxl> @teward001: i think it would be wise that you have access so hopefully @tsimonq2 can resolve that. i was thinking this was an S3 issue to begin with. 
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001: i think it would be wise that you have access so hopefully @ts …], well, the S3 endpoint is digitaloceanspaces.com so it's quite possible I *can't* be given access to it
<lubot> <teward001> depending on who owns the DO account
<wxl> right
<wxl> btw if that che888 comes around again, `ss` doesn't have an `-E` switch, so. https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/en/man8/ss.8.html
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 ^ wake up
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: pretty sure they won't be back lol
<wxl> they probably figrued out how to rtfm :)
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what does this mean? path=/runner/show_hide_dialog
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should be in bin?
<wxl> no it's a kind of lxqt-specific thing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe there is the problem...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> path=/panel/mainmenu/show_hide
<wxl> it's essentially a call to a function within those apps
<wxl> there's no direct binary to call
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but in pcmanfm-qt, in which we have no problem, the entry esays Exec=pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt-runner works....
<wxl> but pcmanfm-qt != (runner|panel)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know, but we could call runner with the binary lxqt-runner
<wxl> oh speaking of shortcuts why did i not notice this before? https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/132
<ubot93> Issue 132 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "duplicated entries in shortcuts conf" [Open]
<wxl> but that doesn't alternate between showing/not showing it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> but that doesn't alternate between showing/not showing it], not completely
<wxl> directly dealing with your question: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/139#issuecomment-529049007
<ubot93> Issue 139 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "shortcuts going through panel" [Open]
<wxl> "There are 3 kinds of shortcuts: usual ones (commands, like pcmanfm-qt), dbus messages and shortcuts that are registered by apps like panel. As far as I've seen, only the 3rd kind may have this problem."
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we should test https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/794c7807c34818397f1e2f3a7a9bcf723f518cfd then
<wxl> ^^^ @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: which is the xdg globalkeyshortcuts.conf we should use? /etc/xdg/lxqt or etx/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu??
<wxl> xdg-Lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, I have one in  /etc/xdg/lxqtmaybe because it came in 19.04, need to check the daily
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [we should test https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/794c7807c34818397f …], Haa Bhaiya! noted. But as I said. Exams.
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl talk to @tsimonq2
<lubot> <teward001> who knows nothing about S3
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<wxl> um
<wxl> well i didn't set it up, he did
<wxl> so maybe he needs to talk to himself
<lubot> <teward001> possibly, or maybe you need to explain to him why S3 is busted or what symptoms exist for it
<lubot> <teward001> because that's simon's thing
<lubot> <teward001> i have no S3 access :)
<wxl> it's all in the backlog
<wxl> maybe he should go to school and learn to read :/
<wxl> or we could supercede it and choose to:
<wxl>  1. increase limits in mysql and store big files there
<wxl>  2. use the local disk for big file storage
<wxl>  3. make a new S3 of some kind
<wxl>  4. create some custom file storage which i doubt we have the time, energy, resources, or person-power to do
<lubot> <lynorian> Am I missing something or is upgrading via the command line the way things work now from 19.04 or 19.10?
<wxl> that should work, or the GUI way
<lubot> <kc2bez> discover or muon
<lubot> <lynorian> for distribution relases stuff
<lubot> <lynorian> I have package updates and have for a long time
<wxl> that's what i was replying to
<lubot> <kc2bez> I follow you now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd38f68bad2b7: Add notice upgrading takes time and data] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd38f68bad2b7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL84ebcdee4ff8: Add did I break it sentence to live session] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL84ebcdee4ff8
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, tdoay daily and globalkeys.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> live works ok, after install works ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after 1 reboot runner stop working
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://i.imgur.com/mDE6Q2m.jpg runner not working after 1st reboot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> although only ctr+alt shortcuts are duplicated.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after 2nd reboot neither runner nor menu works. Althogh NONE of them are duplicated
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://i.imgur.com/MFvtSDz.jpg neither runner nor menu work, although none of them are duplicated
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, maybe duplicated is not the problem.....
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (shortcuts in italics mean they are not working)
<wxl> could someone check and see if this affects cala? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1841672
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1841672 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Eoan) "CryptSetup packages should not be removed by `apt-get autoremove` on system installed with encryption and LVM" [Undecided, Triaged]
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL946017d86763: Add move left on quick launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL946017d86763
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALacca88887a9f: Add move right on quicklaunch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALacca88887a9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALabc1b69d608d: Add changing month of calendar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALabc1b69d608d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL33d11c849265: Add selecting year on calendar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL33d11c849265
<lynorian> tfw I find a feature even I did not know existed on lxqt panel
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7fe9278c510d: Split paragraph to keep volume widget near text that describes it] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7fe9278c510d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4aa4ce1fa9aa: Minor reword after moving text before] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4aa4ce1fa9aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8ef6a7f3138a: Use correct there] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8ef6a7f3138a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9da711871a6c: Split sentences of having full width panel alignment do nothing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9da711871a6c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL51ca9a8b8fbf: Add dragging items around on taskbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL51ca9a8b8fbf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa615a346e265: Split run on sentence on volume] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa615a346e265
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0ca32a158e1: Add rows field to panel configuration] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0ca32a158e1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], This in a vm?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [after 2nd reboot neither runner nor menu works. Althogh NONE of them are duplica …], Try restarting runner once. From session settings.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, same for panel.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am sorry I don't have my test system near me and can't test. I will try to look into this once I am free and have my hands on the system. Mostly just before Dusshera i.e 5th.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [This in a vm?], Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Try restarting runner once. From session settings.], Yes that still works
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Yes], Check on bare metal, last time I checked, super key survived reboots.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Yes that still works], Noted.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Check on bare metal, last time I checked, super key survived reboots.], Will try (I don't see why it should be different), but if it works we still need to solve it in vm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Will try (I don't see why it should be different), but if it works we still need …], I did face that difference in my vm and test machine so. Just a try.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Will try (I don't see why it should be different), but if it works we still need …], Yup! We will need to solve it in a vm.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker erasing ~./config/lxqt/globalkeys.conf and reboot make things work again.
<The_LoudSpeaker> lke everything works? even after multiple reboots?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> haven't tried multiple reboot, but I believe multiple reoots will make it fail again
<The_LoudSpeaker> hmmm. Noted.
<The_LoudSpeaker> is there any option in cala to see the things that are happening in the background? It currently shows : :filling filesystems" or "installing bootloader", etc. In prevous installer there was an option to see the details, something like a details button which would show the commands running behind the scenes in a dialoguebox below it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker I thought you where studying.... ;)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am.
<The_LoudSpeaker> but I am also setting up a vm in the background.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2393
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> 1st boot: everything works
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> 1st reboot:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> browser and qps repeated. runner italics. but repeated ones work. only runner doesn't
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> restarted runner from session settings, it fixed it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> 2nd reboot:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> browser, qps, lock, terminal, pcmanfm-qt, print, brightness, calculator, homepage, mail, mycomputer repeated
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> all /panel/ shortcuts and runner italics.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> repeated ones work. italics one don't
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> restarting panel and runner fixes them
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> reboot 3:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> exactly same as reboot 2 except that the repeated entries for each increased by 1(ctrl+alt+b is still only repeated once.)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> same fix
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> now, deleted the local globalkeys config before restarting.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> reboot 4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> everything works.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> reboot 5:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> same as reboot 2.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from Inq_bot: <The_LoudSpeaker> Cycle repeats.
<The_LoudSpeaker> this is the observation right @HMollerCl ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> as strange as it can be
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will checkout more after 5 now. I just had sometime to test so did this and edited draft beta announcement. Will be gone now. tag me here if you find aything.
<The_LoudSpeaker> *anything
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, @lynorian, can you please update the manual to include the updated shortcuts? I will create a paste with list and tag you. Links to that man page will be required in the announcement.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P47
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6b40eb49854d: Update backlight changing keys] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6b40eb49854d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL980e2df86885: Specify qterminal as terminal you open] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL980e2df86885
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45c685a7d1b3: Update launching firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45c685a7d1b3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4bcf4f3f4ffe: Specifiy qterminal again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4bcf4f3f4ffe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d4632f0a985: Update desktop switching to xth desktop shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d4632f0a985
<wxl> ^ briefly read that and whoa, that's the weirdest thing i've ever heard of.
<wxl> anyone check this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1841672
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1841672 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Eoan) "CryptSetup packages should not be removed by `apt-get autoremove` on system installed with encryption and LVM" [Undecided, Triaged]
<lynorian> what is that wxl?
<wxl> @lynorian: the weird cyclic behavior of shortcuts across reboots
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @lynorian: the weird cyclic behavior of shortcuts across reboots], actualyy login/logout does the same
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker did you have compiled lxat-globalkeys from git? I want to test if problem is solved wih it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Did I need to create package or can compile directly from git?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also wxl, do you know? ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You can directly compile and install from git.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cmake gives me an error
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr .  … CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:27 (find_package): …   By not providing "Findlxqt.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project has …   asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by "lxqt", but …   CMake did not find one. …   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "lxqt
<lubot> " (requested …   version 0.14.1) with any of the following names: …     lxqtConfig.cmake …     lxqt-config.cmake …   Add the installation prefix of "lxqt" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set …   "lxqt_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above files.  If "lxqt" …   provides a separate development package or SDK, be sure it has been …   installed. … --
<lubot>  Configuring incomplete, errors occurred! … See also "/home/hmoller/lubuntuTest/globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any idea what I'm missing?
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [any idea what I'm missing?], https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=eoan&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=lxqt-Config.cmake
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @RikMills !
<wxl> it might help in general to `sudo apt build-dep lxqt-globalkeys`
<wxl> s/\(apt\)/\1-get/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> it might help in general to `sudo apt build-dep lxqt-globalkeys`], Yup! This should be run before trying to build.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker tested, https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/142 in git the problem is solved probably because of https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/b924f8cd41474d2fe4d8e0a6f52a131bd6f50f79
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I asked for a new release, I hope they will probvide it soon. if not, we will have to apply all of their patches.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: that work even if it's not debian?
<wxl> @HMollerCl are you asking about apt-get build-dep?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I asked for a new release, I hope they will provide it soon. if not, we will hav …], I had asked for a release long ago. Haven't recieved anything else than "soon". … Yeah I understand that those guys are also busy but instead of applying these patches, I think it would be far better if we have a clean new rele
<lubot> ase from upstream
<wxl> the only caveat is that it will only give you the build dependencies for the version int he archives
<wxl> so for example if debian is on a version that has different build dependencies because it's more closely tied to the upstream version, when you run that in ubuntu you won't get those differences
<wxl> i think honestly, folks, it's unlikely to imagine a new release of anything coming anytime soon
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Nevertheless, I will get that patch as soon as I am free. I have only this and screensaver on my plate so will try to complete them asap.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i think honestly, folks, it's unlikely to imagine a new release of anythin …], But sooo many patches.. -_-
<wxl> i know...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> couldn't we make a "metapatch"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<wxl> i don't advise it
<wxl> pull-in-a-bunch-of-stuff-that-may-or-may-not-fix-the-problem-we-are-having.patch is not very inspiring
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sigh
<wxl> i know...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> w/o translations are 18 patches.
<wxl> if we do them in sequence, it should just work
<wxl> and maybe what we should start doing is just getting in all the patches all the time
<wxl> we can always drop patches
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is there a way to automate it? like a watcher?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe automate it for CI?
<wxl> that is exactly what we could do
<wxl> that's essentially what kubuntu does
<wxl> basically they're always looking at their ci and when there's a failure, they fix the packaging
<wxl> since i know simon is interested in messing with ci, that would be a good job for him
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we should invoke @tsimonq2 then, know that he can see....
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (when telegram messages are edited, they change in irc also?)
<wxl> nope
<lubot> <lynorian> no they don't
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't think that is possible
<wxl> well it could send a message like "Edited: foo -> bar" but that'd be annoying
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not sure where y'all are going with this
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 basically there is an issue with shorcuts that is solved upstream but means applying 18 patches (w/o translations)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sowxl, was thinking that we might bring always the pacthes to CI
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> if we do them in sequence, it should just work], We create a single patch including all the previous commits till the required commit and apply it right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we add all the patches in 1 commit
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 basically there is an issue with shorcuts that is solved upstream but …], I had counted 14 something I remember before getting that xdg patch which wxl pulled in.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> umm elaborate please?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, but there is this one which is also handy https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/7ce4ff1461309b81d317f940aeabb3e10e242d4e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [umm elaborate please?], fo every patch in upstream we need to create one .patch file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *for
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 basically there is an issue with shorcuts that is solved upstream but …], Ho Lee F
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's kind of insane
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just do a new orig tar with a snapshot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Just do a new orig tar with a snapshot], that's new to me. NAd believe that for @The_LoudSpeaker too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> NAd/and
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [fo every patch in upstream we need to create one .patch file], but we can also create a master patch including all the patches right? like git `diff COMMIT1 COMMIT2^ > patchname.patch` creates a patch which includes all the changes from commit1 to commit2 right?  … We can apply that na?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [that's new to me. NAd believe that for @The_LoudSpeaker too.], yup! but I have a bit of Idea, what I understand is, creating a new orig.tar from the source which has the fix.  Like I had created one for grub-theme? Am I right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [but we can also create a master patch including all the patches right? like git …], That's Bad Practice
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [That's Bad Practice], why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Very difficult to modify
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ohh yeah.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll explain later, it's complicated
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> had that while adding xdg patch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but I was able to modify it by hand and wasn't that hard also. maybe we can try for this also.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> shit. I just contradicted my self.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> f
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [shit. I just contradicted my self.], language :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> haa. sorry.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0e15ade1478: Update show desktop shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0e15ade1478
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [yup! but I have a bit of Idea, what I understand is, creating a new orig.tar fro …], was this correct @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [was this correct @tsimonq2 ?], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Be careful to do a correct version number though and not include .git
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup! noted. but should we actually do that? I mean won't it cause problems while updating to newer release provided by upstream and also it's upstream's job na to give the orig tarball .
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [yup! noted. but should we actually do that? I mean won't it cause problems while …], Nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've done it before
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The question you should be asking is, does it provide a public API?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what's that now?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If so, does it break its reverse dependencies?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wowow
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> english please
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does a package depend on the code that this package provides?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And does it depend on that code being at least someone stable?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ohh say it like that na.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> we will have to find out what packages depend on globalkeys then
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and what were you telling about API?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker here's a random example of bumping (increasing) the API/ABI version https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/commit/19d91bb72d1dc944e6b0c7ea44f3db0dfb92e85a
<The_LoudSpeaker> Noted.
<wxl> i'm not seeing that globalkeys really has either
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL255d99e3154a: Add qterminal find screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL255d99e3154a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50bacab79a2d: Remove unneeded :] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50bacab79a2d
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-26
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker wxl agaida says he can have the new release of globalkeys tomorrow or friday
<wxl> that would be great
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0a553427171: Reword show on start checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0a553427171
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0156edf54848: Update Qterminal appearnce tab prefrences screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0156edf54848
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker wxl agaida says he can have the new release of globalkeys tomor …], Noice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @queuebot [<queuebot> Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)], does this mean beta released?
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, it's an updated beta I gather; I thought I did a couple of tests yesterday but don't show (iso.qa.ubuntu.com); which I take as a new-daily/updated-beta is out
<The_LoudSpeaker> umm
<The_LoudSpeaker> english ploxx?
<RikMills> all isos were respun about 3am UTC
<RikMills> beta is not out yet
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh. Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfd8fda9d6c61: Reword terminal margin] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfd8fda9d6c61
<lubot> <HMollerCl> won't be able to participate in todays meeting, most recent actions are here https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/142
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also, I found thhat the thumbnail icon for filepicker is still info icon (we changed for pcmanfm in https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGd29bd881e214801b5aac91e6ef1a06d92b0dc1ff ) there is solution upstream but NOT being so important I wouldn't patch it at this stage.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<lynorian> \o
<wxl> heh looks like it mighe be you and me at this rate XD
<lynorian> I mean I am not feeling the best either but did prepare a psate
<wxl> well everyone can read logs i guess
<wxl> feel free to paste away and when you're done i'll fill in for some others
<lynorian> Statistics about peers in transmission
<lynorian> move document properties in lowriter to won section
<lynorian> reworded many badly worded things
<lynorian> made charts there own section and add much detail
<lynorian> add missing features to quick launch and the calendar in the panel
<lynorian> update keyboard shortcuts thanks RAman
<wxl> glad to hera about shortcuts especially. thanks!
<wxl> as always, your consistency amazes me
<wxl> so i haven't heard from simon
<wxl> i know raman's been busy, so he's probably unavailable
<wxl> there is this from hans:
<wxl> 1301 < lubot:#lubuntu-devel> <HMollerCl> won't be able to participate in todays meeting, most recent actions are here https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/142
<wxl> 1304 < lubot:#lubuntu-devel> <HMollerCl> also, I found thhat the thumbnail icon for filepicker is still info icon (we changed for pcmanfm in 
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGd29bd881e214801b5aac91e6ef1a06d92b0dc1ff ) there is solution upstream but NOT being so important I wouldn't patch it at this stage.
<ubot93> Issue 142 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "New release coming?" [Open]
<wxl> that is relevant especially because he's been helping raman figure out the globalkeys issues. upstream has been helpful. we just need to figure it all out.
<wxl> from dan:
<wxl> I don't have much to report other than I wasn't able to execute my task in a timely manner and the wallpapers didn't make it into the beta. I will work on testing the beta images next. 
<wxl> and lastly myself..
<wxl>  * helped a bit with xscreensvaer details
<wxl>  * did a cursory review of guiverc's testcase stuff.. still needs full review
<wxl>  * struggled with getting the wallpapers added.. this is still not entirely fixed. phab is being a boo boo head, or rather i think our s3 storage is *ahem simon*
<wxl>  * severely simplified testing wiki
<wxl> and since it's been quiet just moving beta testing along a bit
<wxl> we just got a new respin due to changes in ubiquity (we don't care), casper and grub, so we'll need some help checking things out
<wxl> if you have spare cycles, do some other flavors, too
<wxl> that's all for me
<wxl> anyone else/
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> anyone else/], how can we test the beta?
<wxl> @N0um3n0 here's the instructions.. if it's not clear, please let me know https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing/
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> @N0um3n0 here's the instructions.. if it's not clear, please let me know h …], ok , thanks ;)
<wxl> anyone else?
<kc2bez> Dad taxi has landed. I am here now. 
<wxl> i pasted for you fwiw
<kc2bez> Thank you
<kc2bez> any questions please let me know
<lubot> <N0um3n0> for my part lxqt translations, nothing directly for lubuntu other than support
<wxl> that helps a lot!!!!!!
<lubot> <N0um3n0> ;)
<wxl> well that said i'm calling it. keep up the good work, everyone!
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<The_LoudSpeaker> ohh! meet done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Nothing from me apart from additions to draft announcement on codi.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian can you send me the link to manual page which has updated shortcuts? I will add it to draft announcement.
<lynorian> oh for where it will be on the release notes 
<lynorian> Oh ok it should be on appendix F https://manual.lubuntu.me/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html
<lynorian> but is not quite updated on published stuff yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Delegating sign-off for Beta to you
<wxl> @tsimonq2: then delegating testing and final release to you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: then delegating testing and final release to you], Final release is mine anyway
<wxl> ugh i'm buried at work. i hope someone can get some testing in
<lubot> franksmcb was added by: franksmcb
<lubot> <kc2bez> I solicited some testing help wxl @franksmcb
<wxl> phew thx
<lubot> <franksmcb> Just let me know what y'all need
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing/
<lubot> <franksmcb> Do you just want me to run the iso tests? Or anything more specific.
<wxl> that's it, really
<lubot> <franksmcb> Ok will do
<wxl> do the testcases, mark them accordingly on the tracker, report any bugs and mark them accordingly, too
<wxl> vms are fine but if you have spare machines, hardware testing is always appreciated
<wxl> if you want to go all out, also check on encryption, uefi/bios, secure boot, etc.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @franksmcb if you have something with EFI that would be great. I don't have a spare machine for that. but whatever you have is great.
<wxl> we don't have those testcases set up yet (soon) but https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Really appreciate the help.
<wxl> +100000000
<lubot> <franksmcb> I'll sacrifice the Ubuntu MATE test machine for you today
<wxl> ooh thx!!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think we can get people in the Spanish channel to help with iso testing @N0um3n0
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL96e6ab58e84a: Fix indent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL96e6ab58e84a
<lubot> <franksmcb> FYI I am seeing the 1845424 timezone bug on the VM and BM installs, isotracker updated
<lubot> <kc2bez> @franksmcb can you post your install log to the bug please? You should be able to find it in /var/log/installer/debug
<lubot> <franksmcb> Will do.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks, I appreciate it.
<lubot> <franksmcb> @kc2bez [Thanks, I appreciate it.], Done
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for all the help @franksmcb !
<guiverc> fyi: vlc still doesn't start in live testing; I hoped it would with "fix committed" marked (25-sept) for eoan - lp 1842382
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1842382 in linux (Ubuntu Eoan) "/proc/self/maps paths missing on live session (was vlc won't start; eoan 19.10 & bionic 18.04 ubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu-mate dailies)" [High, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842382
<kc2bez> guiverc: have you seen bug 1845424 ?
<ubot93> Bug 1845424 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Calamares not selecting correct timezone when connected to internet (QEMU/KVM)" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845424
<kc2bez> I ask because you are in a different time zone than me. I am unfortunately in America New York (the default)
<guiverc> i don't use QEMU/KVM so no; I did an install ~2 days ago on bios hardware without issue & it recognized my location
<kc2bez> Good to know. 
<kc2bez> I think there was a report on hardware as well though. 
<guiverc> I'll have another quick look now.. 
<kc2bez> I appreciate it. 
<lubot> <franksmcb> Yeah the log's I sent where from bare metal
<guiverc> kc2bez, it detects me as melbourne, au where i am   (the only thing I did pre-starting-install is adjust display to portrait-left)
<kc2bez> Thanks guiverc and @franksmcb
 * kc2bez sighs
<kc2bez> inconsistent results are difficult to troubleshoot. 
<lubot> <franksmcb> I've got the 1842382 live usb VLC bug as well. I can provide any logs you need for that
<guiverc> thanks @franksmcb, I don't think required; it was chased down to a specific kernel patch, I was hopeful of fix alas not today :(
<guiverc> kc2bez, install completed; all good with correct timzone, vlc starts post-install 
<kc2bez> Thanks guiverc
<lubot> <franksmcb> I can confirm that VLC works post-install
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120#2394
<wxl[m]> @freenode_guiverc:matrix.org: is there a reason you marked what sound like successful tests as failed? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/406/builds/200084/testcases/1303/results
<guiverc> wxl[m], only b/c of vlc not starting on 'live'  - no other reason
<wxl[m]> @franksmcb thanks for the help
<guiverc> if you want it changed, I can...
<wxl[m]> @freenode_guiverc:matrix.org: you're a little more conservative than I in regards to judging test success 😉
<wxl[m]> Err more liberal
<wxl[m]> I only look at the testcase itself 
<guiverc> "Use and execute the default applications found..." - vlc won't run
<guiverc> "All applications should function without error"
<guiverc> the GnuPG one also fails, but I won't fail for that..
<wxl> touché!
<wxl> i should send a patch to allow for additional columns to distinguish different types of success
<guiverc> changed the hp8200 with many bugs to pass; so only crapbook with single vlc issue now is fail 
<wxl> from what i can tell the qtpass bug is likely fixed with https://github.com/IJHack/QtPass/commit/7f8136e4f08baea281cef62393ff75616ce09c74 and https://github.com/IJHack/QtPass/commit/827a7104cebace94802dc479e2f3ae7564a99469 whcih are in 1.3.0 https://github.com/IJHack/QtPass/releases/tag/v1.3.0 which is in bullseye https://packages.debian.org/source/bullseye/qtpass so someone should get that synced
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5d232d934457: Add start of system tray for screengrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5d232d934457
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8c2c11b00f79: Add show screengrab from tray icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8c2c11b00f79
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe29468fd02ba: Add new icon from systray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe29468fd02ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3a736dcda598: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3a736dcda598
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8882369ef724: Add save from tray icon click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8882369ef724
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL01bb6fe70fac: Add copy to clipboard from systray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL01bb6fe70fac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63179f467776: Add options from system tray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63179f467776
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbba0bcba0310: Add quit ScreenGrab from systray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbba0bcba0310
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [I think we can get people in the Spanish channel to help with iso testing @N0um3 …], Is a good idea ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez tested the timezone issue, ha a 24sept downloaded iso, same issue so it's before that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> buuuuuut
<lubot> <HMollerCl> got ntp.ubuntu.com timeout
<lubot> <kc2bez> strange
<lubot> Simone was added by: Simone
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if I try to connect in my browser also gives tomieot, but maybe is my proxy
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *timeout
<lubot> <kc2bez> what do you get when you go to https://ipapi.co/json ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/PTr1wfa.jpg calamares log
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wait, I forgot to configure the proxy
<lubot> <HMollerCl> configure the proxy in /etc/environment and can ping ipapi.co (firefox use their own proxy config) but still have wrong timezone.
<lubot> <teward001> i... don't think NTP respects proxies...
<lubot> <kc2bez> it probably doesn't since it is UDP
<lubot> <teward001> ^ this
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl your clock won't update because UDP doesn't respect proxies
<lubot> <teward001> so you either have to update manually
<lubot> <teward001> or run an NTP server from behind the proxy that *has* NTP access to an NTP server
<lubot> <teward001> so you'll probably have to set the time manually
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check out https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/iso-building/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just wrote it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It covers the basics of how the ISOs are built
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The goal is to eventually add on more
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If someone could read through it and ask questions, that'd be awesome.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There might be a fair bit of tsimonq2isms :)
<lubot> <aptghetto> Could you add some infos about the bootloaders? BIOS and EFI configuration?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [Could you add some infos about the bootloaders? BIOS and EFI configuration?], I'm not personally familiar with how that is done in the ISO building process
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However, you're welcome to ask Adam and get back to us :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Adam or Steve, I think.
<lubot> <aptghetto> I found an "OEM install (for manufacturers)" in the uefi boot menu. But I guess, this does not work with calamares?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [I found an "OEM install (for manufacturers)" in the uefi boot menu. But I guess, …], Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It shouldn't be there at all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check the changelog for debian-cd, either me or wxl made that change for BIOS
<wxl> @HMollerCl @kc2bez for what it's worth i get nyc though i'm not in that time zone. is it restricted to vms for some reason? maybe given the ntp thing calamares is a red herring?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But I'm not sure ntp is the problem. Time is not the same as timezone
<kc2bez> Right. ntp doesn't set the cala timezone that comes from geoip.
<kc2bez> proper ntp could be a valid issue for other Internet things however such as verifying valid ssl certificates and whatnot.
<lubot> <aptghetto> `timedatectl`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez https://ipapi.co/json is what is used?
<kc2bez> correct @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And uses geoclue?
<lubot> <aptghetto> I guess, we need `sudo calamares -d > cala.log` on a system, where it does not work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Do we have geoclue in live?
<kc2bez> in `cala -d` the debug output should show the global store values for geoip.
<kc2bez> we don't use geoclue for anything in Lubuntu to my knowledge
<lubot> <aptghetto> In https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1845424 I see `2019-09-26 - 23:42:17 [2]: WARNING: Invalid YAML data for GeoIPJSON`, which might be related to the problem. But I couldn't reproduce it here on an UEFI vm (with an older eoan-iso).
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> we don't use geoclue for anything in Lubuntu to my knowledge], Yes, but actually no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's seeded
<kc2bez> Same for me @aptghetto
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Something pulls from it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It just doesn't work
<kc2bez> That is what I thought @tsimonq2
<wxl> @aptghetto i couldn't reproduce that either, even though i have the issue with the wrongt ime zone
<wxl> the thing is i don't see a clear error message
<lubot> <aptghetto> journalctl or calamares?
<wxl> cala
<wxl> well, besides that warning, but i'm not sure that's it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> inthe live I have from 24sept timedatectl gives me wrong timezone
<wxl> that is undoubtably due to timedatectl
<wxl> perhaps your proxy is blocking the port
<wxl> udp 123
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure, I have a VM in the same computer in which timedatectl works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and in the one that timcextl works i can ping
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: you have wrong timezone but timedatectl works?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway timedatectl gives mt UTC 0 but cala NY.
<wxl> lemme check timedatectl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto [I guess, we need sudo calamares -d > cala.log on a system, where it does not wor …], did this. GeoIP give CL as an answer, but still timezone is NY.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm noyt sure this worked before.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in bionic I mean
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is cala.log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5kffPm7dyk/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> line 109 is geoip
<lubot> <kc2bez> cala figured out your location and gave you the right language so at least that part is working right.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the language I set on boot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on boot I set to (spanish) in cala I change to mx.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I follow you now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tested on bionic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in bionic works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> GeoIP reporting "America/Santiago"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's what bionic says instead of GeoIP result for welcome= "CL"
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl do you mean Disco or 19.04 ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> disco
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but apparently prior release, it is from march19
<lubot> <kc2bez> back up to speed now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> there has been a lot of changes since then for sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm tryinhg to pastebinit disco log
<lubot> <HMollerCl> has difference in geopip
<lubot> <kc2bez> geoip was handled differently by cala then. we had to adjust the settings to match.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is cala disco log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sBQptxYt9T/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which says:  … 15:38:33 [6]: Fetching GeoIP data from "https://ipapi.co/json"  … 15:38:33 [8]: getting smart status failed for  "/dev/sda" :  Operation not supported … 15:38:33 [6]: GeoIP reporting "America/Santiago"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> eoan log doesn't mention ipapi.co
<lubot> <HMollerCl> geoip in eoan returns country, but in disco timezone
<lubot> <HMollerCl> CL vs "America/Santiago"
<lubot> <aptghetto> There were changes in locale.conf for T107
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGScd7fa92d15410c58e80490028a508114d5ca9aec
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/process/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll update this as time goes on
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For right now it's simply going to include the releasey things as I do them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If any of you are doing tasks related to the release, please add it to the wiki page
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x1051) https://i.imgur.com/Z86pUFa.jpg if you add -d after calamares in the exec line of the calamares desktop file it will launch calamares in debug mode. On the bottom left you see show debug information, click that. In the new window that pops up click locale. It should look something like the attached.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [If any of you are doing tasks related to the release, please add it to the wiki …], @N0um3n0 :)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<reply to image>], I created the logs with - d will see that debug info
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120#2396
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Going AFK for a little while yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When I get back, my plan is to upload the update notifier and the default settings
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And then work on polishing the docs a bit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If there's anything more pressing, please ping
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not ignoring the work with Cala, but I'm leaving it to you guys cause you seem to have a handle on it :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for your work everyone
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Not ignoring the work with Cala, but I'm leaving it to you guys cause you seem t …], Working on it. It isn't a show stopper but will keep plugging away.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good, let me know if you need my help
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [When I get back, my plan is to upload the update notifier and the default settin …], You mean artwork right? or was there something in default settings too?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [You mean artwork right? or was there something in default settings too?], Oh, right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> No worries, just wanted to make sure.
<lubot> <aptghetto> The glasses don‘t work?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [The glasses don‘t work?], HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Shut up XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/cIrx0Ig.jpg although log says geoip: "CL"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez
<lubot> <kc2bez> CL is used for the welcome module
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/HPvfbWL.jpg this has both info
<wxl> so when i boot the iso, `timedatectl` is on utc
<wxl> and indeed timezone is set to utc
<wxl> so that may make sense
<wxl> locale module gets New_York
<wxl> and then suddenly my timezone is set to it
<wxl> even though i didn't do anything in cala
<wxl> ipapi.co/json returns Los_Angeles
<wxl> ah
<wxl> ha
<wxl> default /etc/calamares/modules/locale.cnof has New_York
<wxl> guess where that comes from?
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^ That has been there all along though, looking at the cpp manual
<lubot> <kc2bez> It should be the default if it can't figure it out (ie no internet)
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSe7f71611133ac3c780f828b9fb561c2ed276f595
<wxl> well to be fair, we should set it to UTC to be consistent with the ISO
<lubot> <kc2bez> Fair point. Still not sure why it didn't change to LA in your case.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, in my case stays in NY forever...
<wxl> uh
<wxl> weird
<wxl> i removed the values in the conf file, set timezone (global) to utc, ran cala and it's all of a sudden setting America/New_York
<wxl> s|utc|Europe/London| whatever
<wxl> ^^^ all while no internet
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is there a way to launch geoip from commandline?
<wxl> you mean ipapi?
<lubot> <kc2bez> curl
<lubot> <kc2bez> or wget maybe
<wxl> for ipapi at least
<lubot> <HMollerCl> geoip-bin
<wxl> ok, internet + london timezone + london conf = london for location
<lubot> <HMollerCl> naa, it's only for country, which is good in my case
<lubot> <kc2bez> perhaps my yaml  formating is off there in the locale.conf
<wxl> internet + Pacific/Pago_Pago + london conf = london for location
<wxl> no internet + Pacific/Pago_Pago + london conf = london for location
<wxl> oh wait let me recheck that
<wxl> yep that's right
<wxl> no internet + Pacific/Pago_Pago + no setting in conf = ny for location
<lubot> <kc2bez> what happens if you switch out the current geoip for this: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/src/modules/locale/locale.conf#L94
<wxl> internet + Pacific/Pago_Pago + no setting in conf = ny for location
<wxl> so it seems to always go by the conf file or what i presume is a hardcoded ny
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [what happens if you switch out the current geoip for this: https://github.com/ca …], you mean this? https://geoip.kde.org/v1/calamares
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it gavez only timezone
<lubot> <kc2bez> right, I meant in the locale.conf file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I don't quite understand. The url only gives the timezone, while ipapi gives much more info
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe the ipapi info isn't well parsed?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> oo, now i get it, you want to cjhange ity
<lubot> <HMollerCl> where is the locale.conf file?
<wxl> we have to use the old method though
<wxl> no geoip section
<lubot> <kc2bez> I found it in the cpp manual.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it got missed in the version we have
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/0ee8427d5a310a568263f1493d573b888b28661a#diff-442c579d2a67e00679f9a3c905fb0cfe
<wxl> internet + Pacific/Pago_Pago + london conf (with the kde geoip) = london for location
<wxl> not i'm using london and pago pago because they're nowhere near America/Los_angeles
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't know where pago pago actually is but it sounds cool ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's a pagoda?
<wxl> so i tried setting the selector explicitly to "time_zone" and that didn't help
<lubot> <HMollerCl> change locale.conf url, still gives ny
<wxl> someone should compile upstream master and see what happens
<lubot> <kc2bez> There is a new version upstream FWIW
<lubot> <kc2bez> Also, if my manual reading is correct, the locale.conf file would need to be formatted the old way like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SYwzvxtxbt/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the link /etc/localtime how is created?
<lubot> <kc2bez> There are 2 modules in cala. This one https://github.com/calamares/calamares/tree/master/src/modules/localecfg and this one https://github.com/calamares/calamares/tree/master/src/modules/locale
<lubot> <kc2bez> oh wait
<lubot> <kc2bez> you said localtime not locale
<lubot> <kc2bez> nvm me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> changed locale.conf to old way, still NY
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think wxl is on to something we need to verify with the latest master.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Or at least the next release.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I need to head home though, I will continue there.
<wxl> btw i set geoipUrl: "https://geoip.kde.org/v1/calamares" and geoipSelector: "time_zone"
<wxl> the other values can stay the same
<wxl> when we upgrade to that new version we really should go for the geoip hierarchy rather than the individual geoipThing values. though they're still supported, they're legacy and they could be dropped at any time
<lubot> <HMollerCl> oo, didn't notice had to change timezon to time_zone
<wxl> yeah or you could use "" since it only returns one selector
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but sill Ny
<wxl> yep
<wxl> something's broken
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "" because time_zone is default
<wxl> what we can say:
<wxl>  * it's unchanged by local time zone
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/src/modules/locale/locale.conf#L97
<wxl>  * it's unchanged by internet or not
<wxl>  * it can be changed through hardcoding in the conf file
<wxl>  * no values in the conf file result to hardcoded defaults (ny)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, any way to launch calamares in an installed system? to test it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> trying but complainig on settings.conf missing
<wxl> you could install calamares and calamares-settings-lubuntu i imagine
<wxl> the latter there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, did it, (complain that are no partitions) and in NY … so, it is not running geoip
<wxl> or it's just broken
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, but maybe didn't updated, becasue it says: 17:49:21 [6]: GeoIP reporting "America/Santiago"
<wxl> ah ha
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that' on eoan
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sooo, should be only a problem in live
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> you're saying it sets it all right?????
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in my installed eoan
<wxl> so when you go to location you see america/santiago???
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at least in the log
<lubot> <HMollerCl> can't go into my location because it complains of not having partition
<wxl> huh???? XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "there are no partitions to install on"
<wxl> maybe cuz it's mounted
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm running calamares on an installed machine
<wxl> is this a vm?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<wxl> add another empty drive and try again
<wxl> i don't see "geoip" in the logs in live
<wxl> so it's as if it's returning NOTHING
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, since I'm running calamares -d it gaves me the debug info
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and there I se geoip reporting "America/Santiago"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and that info isn't giving in live
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *given
<wxl> there's only a success message :( https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/ec073ee188c40b7430955fb4fc4213a75480b2d9/src/libcalamares/geoip/Interface.cpp#L45
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5kffPm7dyk/ this is live log
<wxl> there's a warning for invalid yaml https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/ec073ee188c40b7430955fb4fc4213a75480b2d9/src/libcalamares/geoip/GeoIPJSON.cpp#L82
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is "installed" log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5kffPm7dyk/
<wxl> also warnings for wrong styles https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/ec073ee188c40b7430955fb4fc4213a75480b2d9/src/libcalamares/geoip/Handler.cpp#L73
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In my case bith versions of calamares and calamares-settings are ok
<wxl> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> * are the same
<wxl> what about an ssl problem!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> could be
<wxl> given the time is necessarily wrong on the iso!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will check with lynx
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (firefox uses his one proxy)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> given the time is necessarily wrong on the iso!], but versions are the same
<wxl> no they're not
<wxl> bah no
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ??
<wxl> it didn't fix it
<wxl> so you notice that delay loading calamares? it's on location
<lubot> <HMollerCl> being behind a proxy sucks now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> can't made apt changelog on live although I set proxy in environment
<lubot> <HMollerCl> meybe need some restart??
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1240
<ubot93> Issue 1240 in calamares/calamares "GeoIP seems not to work in locale module" [Open]
<wxl> we do have the internet check
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<wxl> hm they're using xml
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I insist it works ok in installed version
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you tried?
<wxl> that's insane
<lubot> <HMollerCl> install calamares and calamares-settings-lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> then run calamares -d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06bdf393a9ef: Reword Ignore] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06bdf393a9ef
<wxl> lubuntu
<wxl> hahahhaah oops
<wxl> doesn't work for me in installed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not in the log?
<wxl> did you change the conf file?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no
<wxl> yeah there's no mention of "geoip" in the log and i can see in the debug information that ny was used
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it has the new style
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm I tried in another isntalled version which is 24sept iso. Didn't work either
<wxl> yes i see that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> SO, it works on my installed version which is disco and is upgraded trhough changing sources
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but has same calamares version......
<wxl> hm
<wxl> we also have the geoip section in welcome.cnof, too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wait!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> did you run sudo calamares -d?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, same issu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't worry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in my case geoip from welcome works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, I wonder if there are some calamares left in /home which aren't touch with upgrades...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is a file /e
<wxl> it looks like getting country in welcome leads to setting locale (in my case, en) and presumedly that leads to language assumptions
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which in my working installation points to america/santiago, in the not working to ny
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in your case?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://wiki.debian.org/TimeZoneChanges
<wxl>  /e ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope /e /etc/localtime
<wxl> /e/etc/localtime?
<wxl> j/k XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not /e
<wxl> /not/e/etc/localtime? X''''''''''D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is what my working installation (that comes from disco) says:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 17:37:30 [6]: GeneralRequirements output:  …      enoughStorage :   false  …      enoughRam :   true  …      hasPower :   true  …      hasInternet :   true  …      isRoot :   false  … 17:37:30 [6]: Added 5 requirement results  … 17:37:30 [6]: All requirements have been checked.  … 17:37:30 [6]:  ..  requirement 0 "partitions" is not
<lubot>  satisfied.  … 17:37:30 [6]:  ..  requirement 1 "storage" is not satisfied.  … 17:37:30 [6]:  ..  requirement 5 "root" is not satisfied.  … 17:37:30 [6]: GeoIP reporting "America/Santiago"  … 18:37:33 [8]: Shutting down Calamares...
<wxl> well currently (though likely because of running calamares) everything is ny
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I wonder how is set..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I change /etcl/localtime to ny then run calamares in my working machine and /etc/localtime goes to santiago
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why is it working!!!!!
<wxl> i'm exhausted from it
<lubot> <kc2bez> got to the parking lot and had to go back in. I had to go fix 2 servers. heading home for real now.
<wxl> ugh that is always the way
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm exhausted
<lubot> <HMollerCl> bye
<kc2bez> thanks for all the help @HMollerCl
<kc2bez> home now. 
<kc2bez> zsync ing the daily
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If you have an old installation (disco) upgrade to eoan, it install calamares and run it with - d in my case that gave me geoip output
<kc2bez> does it upgrade settings too?
<kc2bez> we would have had cala 3.2.4 in Disco and we are at 3.2.12 in eoan
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> At least the ones that are in /etc/calamares/modules
<kc2bez> ok
<kc2bez> that is strange that it works differently
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Although that should be in calamares-settings-lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What could be is that we had more modules before
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Or more packages
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Or some settings in /home which aren't touched
<lubot> <N0um3n0> what is the problem with geoip?
<kc2bez> in Calamares it doesn't seem to detect the proper timezone
<lubot> <N0um3n0> for me in kvm ——> US
<lubot> <N0um3n0> baremetal ———-> correct
<lubot> <kc2bez> weird but we have reports that some of them fail too.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @kc2bez [weird but we have reports that some of them fail too.], I will look at it again, thanks.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-28
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> For me, yesterday's install in qemu vm did work correctly.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 26th sept build
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [For me, yesterday's install in qemu vm did work correctly.], it recognized your location automatically?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> India
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Internet was connected.
<kc2bez> wxl: ^ take a look at Raman's comments here
<lubot> <N0um3n0> I have been testing and every time I put the connection, the location is correct, tomorrow I will try on the virtual machine
<kc2bez> Thanks @N0um3n0
<The_LoudSpeaker> umm correction: It was 24th sept build I guess.
<The_LoudSpeaker> or maybe 25th
<kc2bez> Please try a new one The_LoudSpeaker
<The_LoudSpeaker> the iso file has creation date of 25th on my system so...
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will try soon. I already downloaded today's but don't have time. Midsems!
<kc2bez> understood
<kc2bez> When you get a chance.
<The_LoudSpeaker> sure.
<kc2bez> Appreciate it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> bye!
<kc2bez> cheers
<kc2bez> good luck
<kc2bez> I fired up the VPN and got the following result https://share.riseup.net/#QVKwFplY7_776P1FwrBQgw
<kc2bez> Cala had the timezone correct for my endpoint (Osaka Japan).
<kc2bez> This bug is a tough one.
<kc2bez> Can't seem to consistently reproduce.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I was behind a proxy so could have be a special issue, hopefully I can test w/o proxy this weekeend
<The_LoudSpeaker> kc2bez: Thanks! And yup! This looks a tricky one. But we will get to it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Also @guiverc had the issue right?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I also have sophos enabled. Will try behind my own vpn which I plan to setup using aws. See ya al later!
<kc2bez> guiverc2: didn't have the issue. It worked for him.
<guiverc2> install on hardware (19.10) detected me as in melb.au correctly  (unless I'm talking about wrong thing)
<kc2bez> That is what were talking about.
<guiverc2> there's a new daily; it's downloading now... can test that & report (but will be some time..)
<guiverc2> hey, vlc starts on Kubuntu's daily ISO - here's hoping with ours :)
<guiverc> :(  no luck on `vlc` for lubuntu 19.10 daily :(
<guiverc> kc2bez, @HMollerCl latest lubuntu daily (calamares) on hp8200 (hardware) detects me as in melb.au correctly
<kc2bez> Thanks for the update guiverc
<guiverc> 19.10 daily on [x201] laptop; battery dropped to 0% & has stayed there.. anyone has/heard of issues with battery notifications  (I want to blame my unhealthy laptop battery)
<guiverc> :(  a logout & login fixed the battery indicator; there maybe a bug here :(
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGd9b2cecc7c14: Merge branch 'ubuntu/eoan' into ci/unstable] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGd9b2cecc7c14
<lubot> <kc2bez> @aptghetto it looks like that didn't run the merger job^ I think it is still pointed at port 2222 instead of 22 from my quick glance.
<lubot> <aptghetto> I guess, it is a jenkins configuration
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You should have access to fix it I think
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise Dan for sure does
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, if it's the merger job, that might be hard-coded, hm
<lubot> <kc2bez> I just have my phone with me right now but if you look here you can see that it failed. https://ci.lubuntu.me/view/merger/job/merger_calamares/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <aptghetto> I guess, it is defined in the Jenkinsfile, but I cannot find it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check the CI tooling
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The merger jobs are based off of a template
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all in a Git repo on Phab
<lubot> <aptghetto> The template receives a variable PACKAGING_URL, which is somewhere defined
<lubot> <aptghetto> Either it is defined in the Jenkinsfile or somewhere in the admin section of Jenkins
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will admit to it being poorly documented :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't see it here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-metadata/browse/master/ci.conf
<lubot> <kc2bez> should I be looking somewhere else?
<lubot> <aptghetto> I did "git grep" in ci-* and ppa-britney repos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/browse/master/ci/jobgenerator.py$113
<lubot> <aptghetto> Is the METADATA_URL variable on the jenkins machine set correctly for jobgenerator.clone_metadata?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That'd be it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sec, I'll hop on and button push
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fixed, nightly running
<lubot> <kc2bez> \o/
<The_LoudSpeaker> What's jenkins?
<lubot> <kc2bez> ci
<lubot> <kc2bez> ci.lubuntu.me
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ack. I will check. 
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/ci/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just testes today downloaded iso, I'm on myome with no proxy, NY is chosen....
<lubot> <HMollerCl> virtualbox VM win10 host
<lubot> <kc2bez> :(
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL307d20cbbcdf: Spellcheck localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL307d20cbbcdf
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL562cc335425f: Uppdate spelling of pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL562cc335425f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa548a389d6eb: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa548a389d6eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc3480cfb6cbd: Remove unneded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc3480cfb6cbd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING9f1ed24caec5: Drop patch] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING9f1ed24caec5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING3c5d8d3f650a: Drop patches applied upstream] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING3c5d8d3f650a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING9f1ed24caec5: Drop patch  3]   15apt-ghetto ( …], @aptghetto why you want to drop this patch?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Didn't all patches need to be in ci/unstable?
<lubot> <aptghetto> No, ci/unstable is built from the upstream master. We need only Lubuntu specific patches there.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Aaa ok, thanks for the info
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ecd6bfaae7b: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ecd6bfaae7b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd74d8deec00a: Remove extra space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd74d8deec00a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa069cedde1cd: Fix all capitlizaiton of LXImage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa069cedde1cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: need new Lenny!] Guephren (Fernando) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#2399
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5cd26f31b8da: Add see desktop names] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5cd26f31b8da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47ef2bca8a0b: Add move to current desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47ef2bca8a0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL356a3f1ae7f6: Split wall of text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL356a3f1ae7f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf194168dd52: Add removable media settings screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf194168dd52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda9685bd5323: Add how to get settings for customizing panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda9685bd5323
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5787581f0596: Add how to see all windows again after see desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5787581f0596
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL044a8edab42d: Rm duplicate click and drag] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL044a8edab42d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0b4a3ac81d4: Add minimize by right click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0b4a3ac81d4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3ec272fc697d: Move minimize all to one sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3ec272fc697d
<lubot> <tsimonq2> debian-policy 4.4.1 has been pushed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As soon as the source package for it hits Eoan, we can convert all of our packages
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Good
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Did you guys ever consider a package or forking one that is like MATE tweak or for anyone that knows Ubuntu Cinnamons package wasta-layout that is to be forked
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Which is from Wasta-Linux
